# CONNECTIONS 4 #3



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.
> ...


How is the lovely Pengwyn? I miss her.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


aaaawwww you guessed it.....hehehehe.....you are so witty


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.


I'll open a white. Anyone prefer it. Chardonnay I think.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I thibk we may go and get (or have a look at) a remote control effort for the caravan.
> ...


It's some kind of remote coltrol devise that fits on your van so that you point at it and it pRKS IT UP OR TURNS IT ROUND WITHout me pushing it. It's 19ft and I'm getting to old trying to push it round....When we come home it has to go on the drive backwards. Theres not room to do that, so, We drive it up the right way then turn it !!! OOOOOOOOhhhh don't ask. I canb't explain!!! :|


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.


I've got 2 hands up - twice!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.
> ...


Have you got any orange soda????? Fanta?? Tango????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Only Lemonade or Dandelion and Burdock.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


yes yummy...see this sounds so good. i relly want some chinese food....now....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

BRB need to take my happy pills,,,,he's on the way home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

How is the lovely Pengwyn? I miss her.[/quote]

Not spoken to her for a while, but I think she is ok.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BRB need to take my happy pills,,,,he's on the way home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Susan, he cannot be that bad!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> BRB need to take my happy pills,,,,he's on the way home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Give him a bid smile and a kiss and he'll be completely confused and wonder what you are up to!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back. MUCH HAPPIER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (see?)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Dandelion please.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > BRB need to take my happy pills,,,,he's on the way home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


He'll think I've bought a puppy and hiD it in the greenhouse, Or I had an affair. NOPE, He'll just think I've got a puppy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


sounds like a perfectly good explanation to me. i got the idea


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back. MUCH HAPPIER HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (see?)


You certainly sound it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey we've reached page 101, do you think something will happen.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

my laptop is acting up I am having a hard time keeping up so I may have to go and catch you all later so sad that this won't cooperate since you are all here, have a lovely evening all and happy knitting 

Love and big Hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.
> ...


now that's greedy. can you tell i'm typing with a glass in my hand. can't click control and letters at same time


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hey we've reached page 101, do you think something will happen.


It'll rain


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Going to pour a glass of wine. How many are needed? Hands up now Oh nd there's only red so don't argue.
> ...


good plan


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> my laptop is acting up I am having a hard time keeping up so I may have to go and catch you all later so sad that this won't cooperate since you are all here, have a lovely evening all and happy knitting
> 
> Love and big Hugs to you all
> Binky


Oh, take care Lisa. Nice chattingwith you. Catch you again soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we've reached page 101, do you think something will happen.
> ...


Sky's clear here and the sun is still shining. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


now i'm giggling and dh want's to know why


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Try typing with your feet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Give him a big smile and a kiss and get him worried too!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> my laptop is acting up I am having a hard time keeping up so I may have to go and catch you all later so sad that this won't cooperate since you are all here, have a lovely evening all and happy knitting
> 
> Love and big Hugs to you all
> Binky


awww that's a shame. take care


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I really should be going to bed now...I can't cope with all this merriment.... hahahahaha.........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


coming over.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


 :lol: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

i'M GOING TO go now as I am going to have a LOOK at this shawl before I have too many glasses of wine. Have a good evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> i'M GOING TO go now as I am going to have a LOOK at this shawl before I have too many glasses of wine. Have a good evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx


you have a nice evening.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

love you all thanks for tonight...I'm off to bed before Mr. Happy comes home xxx night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > i'M GOING TO go now as I am going to have a LOOK at this shawl before I have too many glasses of wine. Have a good evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxx
> ...


Thank you Rebecca and thanks for the notes on the shawl. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love you all thanks for tonight...I'm off to bed before Mr. Happy comes home xxx night.


Night night Susan, sleep well. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well we are now on page 102. Next time we ll come back will we have been sent to a new thread I wonder.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love you all thanks for tonight...I'm off to bed before Mr. Happy comes home xxx night.


Have a good sleep. Hope Mr Happy really is happy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm off too. I want to get some of my wrap done. I've only done a couple of rows today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It just didn't sit right on anyone who was small enough to try it on, so it would have sat & been a waste of some beautiful yarn :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm really pleased with my progress on DIL's shawl today. I've done 4/5 rows....And I seem to be following the pattern up. there's a couple of holes, but hey, it's flipping holey anyway so nobody (except me) (and you lot) and a blind man will notiuce......We are just going to icn icecream shop about 12 miles away, because I've been craving one of there's for a coupkle of days. I hope I'm not pregnant.DS found out DIL's father wasn't wanting to watch the bunnies...OMG, I don't know if I've got them or bot yet...They might think to tell me sometime.


Congrats Susan, slow and steady is the best way - I have to try & not be so impatient to get things done. Didn't do any measuremts, just decided the largest jumper would fit me :-o  :lol: am now paying for that little miscalculation. Have now done a swatch (for the first time ever - was even impatient with that :?), measurements being done today. - I have all summer to make this one & one for DD2 :XD: :XD: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Jynx, So sorry you are having such a time weith your mum abd getting caught between her and DH. I do know what it is like. And sorry your brother wasn't much help. You must look after yourself and if it means that your mum has to wait for a while well she must accept it. I know that is easy for me to say but you if don't look after yourself you will be no good to anybody. Wish I could come over and give you a hand, but you know we are all here for you. xxx


Jynx, I am piggybacking on Purples note, because these are exactly my sentiments. Your & DH's health is also very important. Who takes over if you end up in a really bad state - if we were closer, we would be helping {with a few cups of psychological fortification of some sort ;-) ;-)} xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. I am really sorry to keep reading of everyone's ailments. I wish everyone speedy recoveries. Sorry I was ranting the other night, when you all put up with being in pain so much.


Yours is a different kind of pain, and we can probably all understand that one as well - so vent away, the other option is to vent at him xoxo :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had a phonecall from GS2..."Grandma I thought I'd phone you to tell you that on this holiday I'm on a plane and a ship". (like I never knew)!!!!!. "I want to tell you that I'm going to miss you!"....OMG I was close to tears...Anyway we ended up talking about selfish teachers setting selfish homework. "Did they not realise that after they've been to school they have an outside life, like to clean the fish?"The fish haven't been cleaned out for 5 weeks because of having homework....If he thinks I believe that he's got another thing coming. hahaha....He hates school!He said he might ring me again later......!!!!!!! He hates going to strange places. I think he must get little panic attacks. I tell him, there is always a quiet corner to be found, everywhere.


Poor boy, it does sound like he is stressing a bit


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I started the wrap for me on Wednesday. The pattern is quite long (over 20 rows)
> 
> ...


They are great & I love that blue colour - its one of my favourites. 
Well done on the wool haul xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> ps I have socks for DDs MIL on the needles plus BSJ for Little Madam and now GS wants one and I've still got to finish my aran alpaca and restart my purple patchwork jacket. Plus a few more baby things to do, but apart from that I've nothing on!!


So ........ it seems that I am not the only one who restarts projects that I am not happy with (although I may be the only fool to complete them & then restart   ) .... Hehehe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy - Hope Benson is starting to improve from treatments. It does get so expensive.... and you do like to know it is doing something, especially when there isn't a clear diagnosis of the problem... We knew there was no sense in spending a fortune with Motley because she wasn't going to get better, but sure is a hard decision. I hope Benson will be back to his old self soon..... Can't believe Ellie would sleep in the litter...... I've never seen that.... Silly girl...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jollypolly..... Sorry DH jumped on you..... Not like *you* stole the cars..... I think they just tend to lash out when frustrated and we happen to be the ones standing closest......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang...... Good for you, starting over..... It really is much too pretty a jumper not to have it just perfect and that yarn is heavenly...... Sounds like the party was a big success, no matter what you wore.... Bet the next time round is a breeze, since you know the pattern......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang...... Good for you, starting over..... It really is much too pretty a jumper not to have it just perfect and that yarn is heavenly...... Sounds like the party was a big success, no matter what you wore.... Bet the next time tound is a breeze, since you know the pattern......


It will look much better, too, as the measurements will be done properly :lol: :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh sorry I missed eveyone. Passed out on couch this afternoon.Have finished up cleaning up after supper and setting down for Olympics.

Xiang, I am the same way. I have frogged finished items, as they did not meet my standard, so redid it. I know the next jumpers will be perfect for you and DD2.

Lifeline, love your DD's shawl and love the one you are making for yourself. They are just gorgeous. You and Sharon and Xiang have fast fingers. I think purple and Susan do too. Oh heck everyone of you ladies have flying fingers. I am like a tortoise. Slow but eventually finish. Used to be a fast knitter, no more. Thanks so much for the shawl updates. Much appreciated.

Binky hope you get your chinese dinner.

Purple it sounds as if you are enjoying your family very much. I could just picture LM with chocolate all over heer. You certainly have alot planned for your needles, but I know you will get them all completed.

GS hope you know soon if you will have the bunnies or not while DS and family on vacation.GS2 sounds like he would rather be with you. Perhaps he just doesn't care for any change to his normal routine. Good luck on gettting your DH to doctor. He knows he needs to go, men can be so obstinate at times.

Saxy you are correct, 2 tenas could sit and chat amicabily for hours on end, enjoying one another's company.

Jynx please heed the ladies advice and take care of you and DH. Your health and his is very important. Perhaps you might want to look into Assisted Living facilities in your area. They offer so many services to their residents, and this would relieve you and DH of so many burdens on your physical being as well as your time.Take care.

Londy, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, sung in a bold and loud manner. Have a great day and have the best birthday ever. Sending many wishes for happiness your way.

Just finished dessert of warm cherry pie with vanilla ice cream.Yum! Hugs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS - I wrote my little treasure a very nice note to tell her how happy we were with her work and to tell her I would get anything she needed to make it easier. I have every intention of keeping her for awhile because I really do need it.... no time.... no stick-to-it strength.....

How old is GS2? I've forgotten.... Bless his little heart, you would think he would be excited about a family trip..... Sometimes I watch the girls and just wonder about the wheels spinning in their heads..... They come up with some of the most original thinking......

With DH, I am solicitous for the first couple of complaints, and I sugggest he see this Dr. or that..... maybe even a couple times.... After that, I just tell him deal with it or not... but don't bother telling me about it if you aren't going to fix it...... Sometimes I think they are worse than 2 yr. olds,,,,,, pushing the limits so I just don't let him push - I'm great at raising my eyebrows and sending the message that it is officially his problem.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy......Happy Birthday.......Hope you had a day full of just what you wanted.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rebecca - your wraps are wonderful..... great colors and patterns..... you sure are using your off-time well...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly = I know, I know..... but mom doesn't need assisted living and will not even look at a retirement situation, which would be perfect for her.... She would never 'rent" give up her stuff or live in an apartment type setting. Unless all of us met, decided on it and presented it to her as a group and no options, it isn't going to happen. If I were the only child.... it would be, but I don't have the authority or POA and she will work one against the other if she doesn't like a suggestion..... We could hire someone to come in and do a little cleaning and cook a meal a few days a week and maybe take her on errands, but she would balk at that because she has me, her family..... 

Had her at dentist for adjustment Wed. and all was OK till Friday. Had to take her back at 1 today. Left at 2. By 2:30, at restaurant, she wasn't happy. I called immediately but can't get a 9 AM Wed. only a 10 and I can't
do that and make my appointment so DH will either have to take her (probably not a good idea) or I will have to cancel my Tues. or Thurs. or go Friday after hair to the office that is a good drive away...... and she is never going to be satisfied with them..... Then we went to get glasses...... Wanted a bigger selection than at Dr. (not really.... didn't like the girl there) $545. dollars later, we will have glasses ready in two weeks on a day that I absolutely cannot take her to pick up.... but that can wait..... Forgive the rant.... but I am not a happy camper that I have had to do something with her 4 days out of 7 with no end in sight. DH says to call brothers and have one of them come down and take her to get implants.... but we aren't going to do it... I don't know that her bone would support that and think it is foolish to put another $10,000 (?) in mouth when we have just done $5,000. and she is 91. The dentist said something about "Oh, we can't afford to do all new one" and mom glommed on to that and is probably going to insist that the whole thing be done over and I am going to fight that tooth and nail because it won't be that much better and is a total waste of money..... Guess I'll just have to make her mad and tell her I won't take her anymore if that is her decision. 

Sorry ladies, just not happy at having another whole Sat. disappear and already into next week with problems...... And I wonder why I'm not knitting.... All week gone and I didn't get a little pile of ironing done...... 

Well, here is my dinner and a good movie on TV so I'm off. Hope Sunday is a good day for all, me included.......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Londy!!!!!! Hope you have a very special day and all your birthday wishes come true!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I finally got my Chinese food yay yummy! 
Know I am going to work on project and watch the Olympics


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Here are some pictures of what I have been busy doing over the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I started the wrap for me on Wednesday. The pattern is quite long (over 20 rows)
> 
> ...


So pretty! I'm too lost to read posts and apologize for not keeping up. I hope all who are not well or happy feel better soon. Soon as I can pull myself together I'll be so glad to be with you. Love to you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Jollypolly..... Sorry DH jumped on you..... Not like *you* stole the cars..... I think they just tend to lash out when frustrated and we happen to be the ones standing closest......


I think since he had the stroke he's likely to panic more. I get mad but then let it go. I feel bad that I'm not able to give consolation to people here who have been so kind to me since mom died. My mind just won't focus to read all the pages I missed. But I spotted my name so got your message. How are you doing with your mom? It's so hard to be caretaker. Hard even to take time to be good to yourself. But if you don't you burn out. This probably sounds wacky but I listen to bluegrass banjo music...the happy kind. And I drive so it feels freeing. If you find things that relieve stress you can survive. The nicest policeman told me that in our area they only steal cars with keys in them so some of my fear is lessening. I really miss my prayer books but got two new ones not the same but they will do for now. There are meditation books for women who do too much, which I think we both qualify for  maybe all women do too much? The page a day type I keep in my car for moments when I have a few minutes. I can't read when I get nervous. These two weeks I'm just a basket case..picked up a greeting card and did not get the joke when I read the inside part. Angry with myself that I can't overcome these things.hope things are good for you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Londy .....  I am mortified  ....... I think I have missed your birthday ..... Don't know how, it is the day before my brothers :roll: :roll: 

Hope it was a good one

I just checked the date on this place & apparently it is still your birthday - so confusing when you lot are behind me, in time  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

morning/ evening/ afternoon

remember me??


I've been unavoidably otherwise occupied with stuff that I'm not allowed to talk about :shock: :shock: :shock: 


but I'm here just now 

I hope everyone is well and I would appreciate a synopsis!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning/ evening/ afternoon
> 
> remember me??
> 
> ...


Hello stranger ...... Who did you say you were again :?: :?: :?:

Let me see ... SYNOPSIS .....

Purple went away & rode a jet ski ... Not once, but twice. She has seen Pain Specialist & will be having injections into shoulder soon :thumbup:

Jynx is being driven into the ground, but is enjoying the services of a Domestic Angel :thumbup:

Susan's DH is still driving here bunta ..... but she has some peaceful days occasionally. Her DS & family are going on hols & poor GS1 is stressing a little

Tammie has had worries with XH, who is still quite ill

Polly had two cars stolen - both returned later, minus the contents. Has also had sadness of deceased cat :-(

Saxon has one sick elderly cat, and the other one has decided to cool off in her slightly used litter tray

Shand - not sure what she is upto lately

Bink is up to, or passed her ears in corn

Link .... Hmmmm .... Come up with a blank there

McPasty dropped by for a second

London - another blank, I have forgotten what I read

Lifeline would like to dong her DB on the head sometimes

I think Nitzi might be MIA, haven't heard from her for a while

And a few of us are going to attempt the Ashton shawl in the next 10 or so years.

I finished the Palma Jumper, but it was too big in. Some parts, too small in others & too short ...... so I have undone it & am going to make it again

Almost forgot Pearly, who is doing her own thing, in her own time :XD: :thumbup:

That is about all I can remember xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a now sunny Surrey. It was pouring with rain earlier. The house is quiet as the family hsve go to Oxford to do the museums - going to see Alice in Wonderland, dodos and shrunkern heads!
Brilliant synopsis Xiang.
How is everyone this morning. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LONDY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU

LOTS OF LOVE AND HUGS

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning/ evening/ afternoon
> 
> remember me??
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon, I've missed you, how is all is ok now xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I finally got my Chinese food yay yummy!
> Know I am going to work on project and watch the Olympics


Glad you got your chinese and hope you enjoyed it as much as I did mine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I forgot to tell you the most important piece of news .......

I have done the 1st chart of the Ashton shawl and I did it while watch the UK win 3 gold medals and I've still got the right number of stitches on the needles and holes where there are supposed to be holes. I feel very pleased with myself and I owe a million thanks to Rebecca for the notes a guidance. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to have a shower and then do some washing or not (it's started raining again) Have a good day everyone and catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Off to have a shower and then do some washing or not (it's started raining again) Have a good day everyone and catch you later. xx


Looks like I have just missed you. I have just printed the Ashton Shawl instructions :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

********************IMPORTANT******************

i'VE JUST FOUND OUT It's London girls birthday today.........HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY....A card is on its weay to you....sorry we forgot.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just caught up and Londi I'm sorry again because it seems like it's only me that forgot...Sorry....

Hello everybody I overslept!!!I shall have to make a move..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just caught up and Londi I'm sorry again because it seems like it's only me that forgot...Sorry....
> 
> Hello everybody I overslept!!!I shall have to make a move..


It's good to sleep in sometimes xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LONDY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> ...


Thank you dear!!! Out for lunch with the family today! We were heading for a pub that has a lovely playground in the garden but it has just started to rain quite hard so think we will just stay inside the pub abd get merry!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely birthday card, I'm 21 today - times 3, and I don't care hahaha!!! Had home made ice cream (fat free, of course!!) for breakfast, made in my birthday present to myself!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy - Hope Benson is starting to improve from treatments. It does get so expensive.... and you do like to know it is doing something, especially when there isn't a clear diagnosis of the problem... We knew there was no sense in spending a fortune with Motley because she wasn't going to get better, but sure is a hard decision. I hope Benson will be back to his old self soon..... Can't believe Ellie would sleep in the litter...... I've never seen that.... Silly girl...


It is frustrating, wondering if, after all this, we're going to lose him. As for Ellie I might get another box and leave it empty or put a small cloth in it. She is 18, maybe it's Feline dementia. Went to the loo, forgot where she was and fell asleep?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly = I know, I know..... but mom doesn't need assisted living and will not even look at a retirement situation, which would be perfect for her.... She would never 'rent" give up her stuff or live in an apartment type setting. Unless all of us met, decided on it and presented it to her as a group and no options, it isn't going to happen. If I were the only child.... it would be, but I don't have the authority or POA and she will work one against the other if she doesn't like a suggestion..... We could hire someone to come in and do a little cleaning and cook a meal a few days a week and maybe take her on errands, but she would balk at that because she has me, her family.....
> 
> Had her at dentist for adjustment Wed. and all was OK till Friday. Had to take her back at 1 today. Left at 2. By 2:30, at restaurant, she wasn't happy. I called immediately but can't get a 9 AM Wed. only a 10 and I can't
> do that and make my appointment so DH will either have to take her (probably not a good idea) or I will have to cancel my Tues. or Thurs. or go Friday after hair to the office that is a good drive away...... and she is never going to be satisfied with them..... Then we went to get glasses...... Wanted a bigger selection than at Dr. (not really.... didn't like the girl there) $545. dollars later, we will have glasses ready in two weeks on a day that I absolutely cannot take her to pick up.... but that can wait..... Forgive the rant.... but I am not a happy camper that I have had to do something with her 4 days out of 7 with no end in sight. DH says to call brothers and have one of them come down and take her to get implants.... but we aren't going to do it... I don't know that her bone would support that and think it is foolish to put another $10,000 (?) in mouth when we have just done $5,000. and she is 91. The dentist said something about "Oh, we can't afford to do all new one" and mom glommed on to that and is probably going to insist that the whole thing be done over and I am going to fight that tooth and nail because it won't be that much better and is a total waste of money..... Guess I'll just have to make her mad and tell her I won't take her anymore if that is her decision.
> ...


Oh Jynx, they're worse than children. Maybe it's time to start treating her like one.I know that's hard when she's had your respect all her life and her word was once lore, but she will wear you out if you let her. 
I'm happy to call on my children for help for as long as I can reciprocate, but I dread the thought of one day being a burden. Your darling mother has become a full-time job at a time when you should be retired and relaxing. You have to find a happy medium somehow (just don't ask me how!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> mumtoSophy said:
> 
> 
> > morning/ evening/ afternoon
> ...


Well done, that is the best synopsis yet, and left no-one out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I forgot to tell you the most important piece of news .......
> 
> I have done the 1st chart of the Ashton shawl and I did it while watch the UK win 3 gold medals and I've still got the right number of stitches on the needles and holes where there are supposed to be holes. I feel very pleased with myself and I owe a million thanks to Rebecca for the notes a guidance. xx


forget the gold medals - I'm cheering for you!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Now I've caught up; the most important message of the day; HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY. I'm sorry it's raining there. It's another blue sky day here - you should be here for lunch. There are lots of nice country pubs round here. Or on the seaside. Just eat like a piglet, drink like a fishlet and let yourself go!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to tell you the most important piece of news .......
> ...


Well done you! Right, that's it, I'm printing it off and jolly well getting on with it!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just caught up and Londi I'm sorry again because it seems like it's only me that forgot...Sorry....
> 
> Hello everybody I overslept!!!I shall have to make a move..


No worries, Susan, but thanks for the card!! had a lovely salmon lunch out and lots of lovely presents, so I'm one happybunny!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:



> Now I've caught up; the most important message of the day; HAPPY BIRTHDAY LONDY. I'm sorry it's raining there. It's another blue sky day here - you should be here for lunch. There are lots of nice country pubs round here. Or on the seaside. Just eat like a piglet, drink like a fishlet and let yourself go!


Thank you dear! It stopped raining by the time we got to the pub abd stayed dry and sunny for the duration!! The kids had a ball on the bouncy castle and they even had Andy on the TV on the patio, great stuff!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Oh sorry I missed eveyone. Passed out on couch this afternoon.Have finished up cleaning up after supper and setting down for Olympics.
> 
> Xiang, I am the same way. I have frogged finished items, as they did not meet my standard, so redid it. I know the next jumpers will be perfect for you and DD2.
> 
> ...


Thank you dear!! Got any of that pie left? I shunned dessert but am regretting it now!!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Afternoon Londy and very happy birthday to you. I haven't done any more of the shawl today but I'm pleased with what I have done. I think the next thing I will do is put a lifeline in! Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just caught up and Londi I'm sorry again because it seems like it's only me that forgot...Sorry....
> ...


We can do it all again on Thursday!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to tell you the most important piece of news .......
> ...


Thank you, shall I stand on a rostrum!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Family back from Oxford, got caught in a storm, but ok and they didn't bring me back a dodo!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I put you on a pedestal over a year ago. All of you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That sounds great, really looking forward to day out with you!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That's way to high, I'm scared of heights! How are you today. How are your puddy tats?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG "££$%%%&^&*(){{_OIUYTTE"£^&*

I'm swearing!!!!! I've spent all day with shawl and I've had to oull it out. I wasn't right at the sides. It was my own fult I hadn't read the pattern proplerly. Now my eyes are so blurry I can't do it anymore today....I could SCREAM...I'm throwing my dummy out of my pram...I tried using a lifeline and I got in a big tangle with it!!! if you'd seen the state of me you'd have giggled. I had thread coming out all over and then I got it in a knotThis shaw starts with 491 stitches and ends up with 21.....I have to loose 10 stitches every 8 rows...hahaha...So I thought BOG that! and pulled the bugger out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


same as yesterday. Ellie did it again - slept in the dirty dirt box. She stinks. Why, oh why would a cat do that? \When it was clean all day yesterday she ignored it, but this morning she was back asleep in it and it had been used more than once. It's quite alarming. What would a cat phychologist make of that! She's been out all day after I turfed her out of the box and changed it. If she does it again she's going in the bath. I have bought some cat shampoo!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG "££$%%%&^&*(){{_OIUYTTE"£^&*
> 
> I'm swearing!!!!! I've spent all day with shawl and I've had to oull it out. I wasn't right at the sides. It was my own fult I hadn't read the pattern proplerly. Now my eyes are so blurry I can't do it anymore today....I could SCREAM...I'm throwing my dummy out of my pram...I tried using a lifeline and I got in a big tangle with it!!! if you'd seen the state of me you'd have giggled. I had thread coming out all over and then I got it in a knotThis shaw starts with 491 stitches and ends up with 21.....I have to loose 10 stitches every 8 rows...hahaha...So I thought BOG that! and pulled the bugger out.


Afternoon Susan, Dare I say I've done the first chart of the Ashton shawl perfectly!!! Sounds like you are not a happy bunny. Big hug coming your way. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG "££$%%%&^&*(){{_OIUYTTE"£^&*
> 
> I'm swearing!!!!! I've spent all day with shawl and I've had to oull it out. I wasn't right at the sides. It was my own fult I hadn't read the pattern proplerly. Now my eyes are so blurry I can't do it anymore today....I could SCREAM...I'm throwing my dummy out of my pram...I tried using a lifeline and I got in a big tangle with it!!! if you'd seen the state of me you'd have giggled. I had thread coming out all over and then I got it in a knotThis shaw starts with 491 stitches and ends up with 21.....I have to loose 10 stitches every 8 rows...hahaha...So I thought BOG that! and pulled the bugger out.


I'm not sure what that swear word means, but it don't look good!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

same as yesterday. Ellie did it again - slept in the dirty dirt box. She stinks. Why, oh why would a cat do that? \When it was clean all day yesterday she ignored it, but this morning she was back asleep in it and it had been used more than once. It's quite alarming. What would a cat phychologist make of that! She's been out all day after I turfed her out of the box and changed it. If she does it again she's going in the bath. I have bought some cat shampoo![/quote]

I'm afraid old cats do very strange things, we have had several old cats and they do suffer from dementia.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> same as yesterday. Ellie did it again - slept in the dirty dirt box. She stinks. Why, oh why would a cat do that? \When it was clean all day yesterday she ignored it, but this morning she was back asleep in it and it had been used more than once. It's quite alarming. What would a cat phychologist make of that! She's been out all day after I turfed her out of the box and changed it. If she does it again she's going in the bath. I have bought some cat shampoo!


I'm afraid old cats do very strange things, we have had several old cats and they do suffer from dementia.[/quote]

she's due at the vets on Tuesday for a full senior check up, blood tests and all. I'll see what the vet thinks. I may well have to bath her before I dare take her anyway. DH is asking where Smelly Ellie is; he doesn't want her near his chair.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

haahahaha I really could scream...Ive got a stiff and painful left hand pointy finger now too. hhahaha....I [email protected] bee beaten.I will do this, I'm adamant...Isn't he in jail somewhere for being a bad man? Adam ant? I've just had, mirangue,fruit of the forest and icecream made by DH...He kept thinking he was funny by saying "have you not finished that yet!". I thought to myself, how nice it would be to wrap it roud his neck!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Our pet used to eat her poo when she was a puppy. Someone told me to feed her sardines in tomoato sause, or just put tomato sauce on her meal and it would stop her. It did that OK. Until we went for a walk over the fields and she ate some cow pattttttt


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

she's due at the vets on Tuesday for a full senior check up, blood tests and all. I'll see what the vet thinks. I may well have to bath her before I dare take her anyway. DH is asking where Smelly Ellie is; he doesn't want her near his chair.[/quote]

Hope you find these handy hints useful xxx

- How to Bath the Cat

Thoroughly clean the toilet.
Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water and have both lids lifted.
Obtain the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.
In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so that he cannot escape). CAUTION: Do not get any part of your body too close to the edge, as his paws will be reaching out for anything they can find. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from your toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.
Flush the toilet three or four times. This provides a "power wash and rinse" which I found to be quite effective.
Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure that there are no people between the toilet and the outside door.
Stand behind the toilet as far as you can and quickly lift both lids.
The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where he will dry himself.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> she's due at the vets on Tuesday for a full senior check up, blood tests and all. I'll see what the vet thinks. I may well have to bath her before I dare take her anyway. DH is asking where Smelly Ellie is; he doesn't want her near his chair.


Hope you find these handy hints useful xxx

- How to Bath the Cat

Thoroughly clean the toilet.
Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water and have both lids lifted.
Obtain the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.
In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so that he cannot escape). CAUTION: Do not get any part of your body too close to the edge, as his paws will be reaching out for anything they can find. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from your toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.
Flush the toilet three or four times. This provides a "power wash and rinse" which I found to be quite effective.
Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure that there are no people between the toilet and the outside door.
Stand behind the toilet as far as you can and quickly lift both lids.
The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where he will dry himself.[/quote]

   :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> she's due at the vets on Tuesday for a full senior check up, blood tests and all. I'll see what the vet thinks. I may well have to bath her before I dare take her anyway. DH is asking where Smelly Ellie is; he doesn't want her near his chair.


Hope you find these handy hints useful xxx

- How to Bath the Cat

Thoroughly clean the toilet.
Add the required amount of shampoo to the toilet water and have both lids lifted.
Obtain the cat and soothe him while you carry him towards the bathroom.
In one smooth movement, put the cat in the toilet and close both lids (you may need to stand on the lid so that he cannot escape). CAUTION: Do not get any part of your body too close to the edge, as his paws will be reaching out for anything they can find. The cat will self-agitate and make ample suds. Never mind the noises that come from your toilet, the cat is actually enjoying this.
Flush the toilet three or four times. This provides a "power wash and rinse" which I found to be quite effective.
Have someone open the door to the outside and ensure that there are no people between the toilet and the outside door.
Stand behind the toilet as far as you can and quickly lift both lids.
The now-clean cat will rocket out of the toilet and run outside where he will dry himself.[/quote]

I was sent that by email the other day. I laughed at the time. I'm not laughing now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > she's due at the vets on Tuesday for a full senior check up, blood tests and all. I'll see what the vet thinks. I may well have to bath her before I dare take her anyway. DH is asking where Smelly Ellie is; he doesn't want her near his chair.
> ...


I was sent that by email the other day. I laughed at the time. I'm not laughing now![/quote]

Sorry you are not laughing. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got pips in my teeth off those fruits of the forest...for goodness sake is it bed time yet hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got pips in my teeth off those fruits of the forest...for goodness sake is it bed time yet hahaha


No not yet, but I need a glass of wine.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I wished I drank...and smoked...and sweared....no I don't really. I wished this shawl was finished. It's only a matter of getting it right. I know all the stitches but I can't get them in the right place...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG "££$%%%&^&*(){{_OIUYTTE"£^&*
> 
> I'm swearing!!!!! I've spent all day with shawl and I've had to oull it out. I wasn't right at the sides. It was my own fult I hadn't read the pattern proplerly. Now my eyes are so blurry I can't do it anymore today....I could SCREAM...I'm throwing my dummy out of my pram...I tried using a lifeline and I got in a big tangle with it!!! if you'd seen the state of me you'd have giggled. I had thread coming out all over and then I got it in a knotThis shaw starts with 491 stitches and ends up with 21.....I have to loose 10 stitches every 8 rows...hahaha...So I thought BOG that! and pulled the bugger out.


Oh bless you dear! Sometimes, things just go wrong whatever you do! You know what the song says? "Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again"!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wished I drank...and smoked...and sweared....no I don't really. I wished this shawl was finished. It's only a matter of getting it right. I know all the stitches but I can't get them in the right place...


Bit like Little MaDAM playing the piano - she plays all the right notes, but not necessarily in the right order!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

have you had a good birthday Londy?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just had phone call to say they are at Manchester in the hotel now!. Lord help Manchester!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just had phone call to say they are at Manchester in the hotel now!. Lord help Manchester!


You've changed your avatar! How is gs. Is he ok?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> have you had a good birthday Londy?


Lovely thank you dear, haven't lifted a finger all day!! Had a nice long Skype with DS, DIL and baby gd this morning and got a lovely framed photo of all three of them via my DD. She took us out to lunch and we spent the whole time in the pub garden, weather was fab! They have bouncy castles, swings etc so the gks were quite happy!! I got a lovely tunic top and a cookery book by Marian Keyes, the novelist, which is hilarious!! Andy won the gold, so all in all, a very good day!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Just had phone call to say they are at Manchester in the hotel now!. Lord help Manchester!
> ...


What have you got in the bowl Susan?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Just had phone call to say they are at Manchester in the hotel now!. Lord help Manchester!
> ...


They were in fine voice when he skyped this morning. Full if hell. Nothing changes. DS sys GS2 is acting up now. i hate to say this but perhaps they need a thick lug or a tap on their botts....I wouldn't put up with it. I love them to bits, but I hate to see them naughty and cheeky..I won't stand it...and they know it...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


popcorn...It's an old picture... :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Perhaps you should have gone with them.xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

They'd have had a good talking to by now.....There's no excuse for bad behaviour.I tend to take them away from where they are and fix attention on something else with them. Dads and mams haven't got the time I suppose.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They'd have had a good talking to by now.....There's no excuse for bad behaviour.I tend to take them away from where they are and fix attention on something else with them. Dads and mams haven't got the time I suppose.


The next generation do things so differently than the way we did things. Me I just go with the flow here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This lot have decided they are hungry so I'm going to give SIL a hand in the kitchen. I could get used to this. xx Catch you later at some point. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bye Purple..you enjoy your meal...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to watch Catherine Cookson on TV tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS..... So sorry you had to frog the shawl...... I'm really wanting to start one and just afraid that mind is not up to it right now..... Now, that the family is off... are you full of rabbits? Oh, just thought, that would be a mess if you end up with your friend's pup...... My best laid plans to do the ironing have fallen by the wayside. DH came in and there is a good car race starting.... If I only knew what I wanted to knit..... I've got it,,,,, work on almost done sweater, just need to figure out what 5m is in inches...... Your dessert sounds soooooo good. Now I'm hungry....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wished I drank...and smoked...and sweared....no I don't really. I wished this shawl was finished. It's only a matter of getting it right. I know all the stitches but I can't get them in the right place...


that must be knitters' quote of the year! 'I know all the stitches but I can't get them in the right place.'


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - You go girl! I've had the Ashton Pattern forever but haven't been able to print out since my printer and I are having a disagreement only to be solved by a serious intervention by DD. I think I have decided on a yarn though. I'm trying to be a big girl and finish a WIP before I start...... Note *trying*......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

hello everyone , did i miss anything ?

I had a visit from a dear friend of mine yesterday  
It was so nice to see her but she didnt go home till 4:30 in the morning ..... 
How is everyone doing ?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

JP - So sorry you are having troubles..... I do have some great stress relievers, just haven't put them into daily routine lately.... and I must.... One of my stess relievers is all the wonderful gals here on Connections.... a safe place to vent......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Grief, Linkan.... 4:30. How are you keeping eyes open or have you gone past that stage to second wind?

Well, you were only here a minute..... maybe those eyes did decided to sleep......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy..... Good thing Ellie is going for a check-up. Sorry to say, that is sort of wierd new habit... I wonder if she is having a kidney problem and keeps feeling "the urge" so just doesn't leave the box..... Mine would never sleep in a basket or box fixed for them..... but loved it if I forgot to close a dresser drawer or had a stack of clothes on the floor.... Sure do miss the kitty antics......


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good Grief, Linkan.... 4:30. How are you keeping eyes open or have you gone past that stage to second wind?
> 
> Well, you were only here a minute..... maybe those eyes did decided to sleep......


nah , i just spilled my tea and it unplugged me and knocked me offline lol ... im back  I am tired but i am kind of use to not sleeping alot ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy..... Good thing Ellie is going for a check-up. Sorry to say, that is sort of wierd new habit... I wonder if she is having a kidney problem and keeps feeling "the urge" so just doesn't leave the box..... Mine would never sleep in a basket or box fixed for them..... but loved it if I forgot to close a dresser drawer or had a stack of clothes on the floor.... Sure do miss the kitty antics......


It is just so wrong. I have put down a metal tray that DH had, same size as the dirt box, and not far away. She may sleep in that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy..... Good thing Ellie is going for a check-up. Sorry to say, that is sort of wierd new habit... I wonder if she is having a kidney problem and keeps feeling "the urge" so just doesn't leave the box..... Mine would never sleep in a basket or box fixed for them..... but loved it if I forgot to close a dresser drawer or had a stack of clothes on the floor.... Sure do miss the kitty antics......
> ...


Ironically, the check-up was booked three days ago - before the strange sleeping ahbit.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy..... Good thing Ellie is going for a check-up. Sorry to say, that is sort of wierd new habit... I wonder if she is having a kidney problem and keeps feeling "the urge" so just doesn't leave the box..... Mine would never sleep in a basket or box fixed for them..... but loved it if I forgot to close a dresser drawer or had a stack of clothes on the floor.... Sure do miss the kitty antics......
> ...


Mine did that after he had his stroke  I would have to wash him everyday , but bless him he didnt make even a little fuss over it


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Londy 
And Happy late Birthday Viv ! where ever you are  

GSusan , sorry to hear the shawl is giving you grumps , i havent even attempted it yet , other than getting the yarn to do it in lol .
Hiya Sharon glad you popped in  
Im not up to alot , started a dragonfly embroidery thingy for a quilt , once i master that i will make the one for my (squares) haha ... 

Hope your kitty is ok Saxy , they do boggle the mind sometimes with the behavior changes dont they .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon.... mystery and intrigue....... Just glad to see you and know you are OK.... You are always so busy.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I got back and everyone jumped off .. my complex is coming back lol ! 

Guess i will go knit on this sweater and then take another swing at the dragonfly  

Lots o Love and hugs  
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - You go girl! I've had the Ashton Pattern forever but haven't been able to print out since my printer and I are having a disagreement only to be solved by a serious intervention by DD. I think I have decided on a yarn though. I'm trying to be a big girl and finish a WIP before I start...... Note *trying*......


You do not need to be a big girl, I am finding the shawl ok and not too taxing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS..... So sorry you had to frog the shawl...... I'm really wanting to start one and just afraid that mind is not up to it right now..... Now, that the family is off... are you full of rabbits? Oh, just thought, that would be a mess if you end up with your friend's pup...... My best laid plans to do the ironing have fallen by the wayside. DH came in and there is a good car race starting.... If I only knew what I wanted to knit..... I've got it,,,,, work on almost done sweater, just need to figure out what 5m is in inches...... Your dessert sounds soooooo good. Now I'm hungry....


1 m is 39.5 inches if that helps. I've just had my butterscotch ice cream. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> hello everyone , did i miss anything ?
> 
> I had a visit from a dear friend of mine yesterday
> It was so nice to see her but she didnt go home till 4:30 in the morning .....
> How is everyone doing ?


Hi Angela, I'm fine and have started my Ashton shawl thanks to lots of hints from lifeline. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 1 m is 39.5 inches if that helps. I've just had my butterscotch ice cream. xx


Oh dear.... my bad... it is 52 cm..... I would have to grow very tall to wear one with m....... I wish I had marked up the pattern the *first* time I knit this back!!!! (ah, 20.5"))

I will have to ask Lifeline for her helpful hints. I was referring to finishing this huge babydoll sweater I started for myself and stalled when I didnt like the way the ribs matched at the shoulder. Taking a page from Xiang's book, I ripped it back and just haven't made myself finish it up......

Butterscotch ice cream.... all is right with the world....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do a bit more on the shawl. Have a good evening/day/night everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > 1 m is 39.5 inches if that helps. I've just had my butterscotch ice cream. xx
> ...


5 cm is 2 inches. That sounds better. Ice cream was lovely. Sorry you had to do some ripping. Have a good afternoon. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Londy, Happy Birthday.

How could I have forgotten. It's also my wedding anniversary. I remember mentioning it to you on the train the other week.

It looks like you had great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PV well done on doing the first chart of Ashton. That's great progress and lots of encouragement for everyone else.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharon, it was lovely to see you had popped in, even though it was mysterious.

Xiang, that was a great resume.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jynx sorry things are not improving with your Mum. As everyone says, though, you need to take care of your self so that you can continue to take care of her.

Thanks for the comments on my shawls. The turquoise is to wear at the wedding I'm off to in a couple of weeks if ready. It's the same col;our as the dress I'm going to wear.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purlie, The knitting fingers are only flying because I now have down time in the holidays. It's amazing what you can get done when given the time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

GS, so sorry you have ripped out your shawl. I think in some ways it's better to start with lots of stitches and decrease to the end. The Ashton starts with a small amount and gets more as time goes on. 

The first time I picked up stitches from a lifeline it took a very long time, but i got there in the end.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Loved the advise on cleaning the cat.

I was laughing so much, DH Looked to see wht I was laughing at. The sofa was shaking with the two of us laughing so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY....... I think I remember really cute shoes in that color too..... You will be so coordinated for the wedding. The yarn I'm thinking of using is that color and white, spun together.... sort of..... Very summery and cool looking.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY....... I think I remember really cute shoes in that color too..... You will be so coordinated for the wedding. The yarn I'm thinking of using is that color and white, spun together.... sort of..... Very summery and cool looking.....


Thank you. Yes you remember the shoes correctly. I don't normally impulse buy, but the were in the sale and looked like they would be right. Only problem is I'm not used to heals so I ahve been practicing around the house in them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Walk slowly with great dignity while in the church. If there is dancing at the reception, just kick them off and kick up your heels...... Those are quite strappy so make sure the strap is firm.... no sliding around in them.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Walk slowly with great dignity while in the church. If there is dancing at the reception, just kick them off and kick up your heels...... Those are quite strappy so make sure the strap is firm.... no sliding around in them.


It sounds like you know what you are doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, Happy Birthday.
> 
> How could I have forgotten. It's also my wedding anniversary. I remember mentioning it to you on the train the other week.
> 
> It looks like you had great day.


Happy anniversary to you and Mr L. Hope you had a good day,. Nerly at the end of the first repeat of chart 2!! And I've used a lifeline. Used bright orange crochet cotton, that should sshow up well on the purple. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Londy, Happy Birthday.
> 
> How could I have forgotten. It's also my wedding anniversary. I remember mentioning it to you on the train the other week.
> 
> It looks like you had great day.


.....and I sincerely hope you had a good anniversary too!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Loved the advise on cleaning the cat.
> 
> I was laughing so much, DH Looked to see wht I was laughing at. The sofa was shaking with the two of us laughing so much.


There is another one on how to give q cat a pill, have you read that one?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off to bed now girlies, it's been a busy, happy day but it's back to Zumba tomorrow, I've got to wiggle off the birthday cake!! Night, night!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here it is -

clear icon 
HOW TO GIVE YOUR CAT A PILL
IN TWENTY EASY STEPS
Kitten Bar

Sit on sofa. Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your elbow as though you were going to give a bottle to a baby. Talk softly to it.


With right hand, position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. (be patient) As cat opens mouth pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. Drop pill into mouth. Let go of cat, noticing the direction it runs.


Pick the pill up off the floor and go get the cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. Sit on floor in kitchen, wrap arm around cat as before, drop pill in mouth. Let go of cat, noticing the direction it runs.


Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away. Scoot across floor to pick up pill, and go find the cat. Bring it back into the kitchen. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of ten. Drop pill into mouth.


Pry claws from back legs out of your arm. Go get the cat, pick up half-dissolved pill from floor and drop it into garbage can.


Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of closet. Call spouse from backyard. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.


Retrieve cat from curtain rod, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered Doulton figures from hearth and set to one side for gluing later.


Get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.


Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.


Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with rubber band.


Fetch screwdriver from garage and put door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot. Throw T-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.


Call fire department to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take another pill from foil wrap.


Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed, force cat's mouth open with small spanner. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour one cup of water down throat to wash pill down.


Get spouse to drive you to the emergency room, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call at furniture shop on way home to order new table.


Get last pill from bottle. Go into bathroom and get a fluffy towel. Stay in the bathroom with the cat, and close the door.

Sit on bathroom floor, wrap towel around kitty, leaving only his head exposed. Cradle kitty in the crook of your arm, and pick up pill off of counter.


Retrieve cat from top of shower door (you didn't know that cats can jump 5 feet straight up in the air, did you?), and wrap towel around it a little tighter, making sure its paws can't come out this time. With fingers at either side of its jaw, pry it open and pop pill into mouth. Quickly close mouth (his, not yours).


Sit on floor with cat in your lap, stroking it under the chin and talking gently to it for at least a half hour, while the pill dissolves.


Unwrap towel, open bathroom door. Wash off scratches in warm soapy water, comb your hair, and go find something to occupy your time for 7-1/2 hours.


Arrange for SPCA to get cat and call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Off to bed now girlies, it's been a busy, happy day but it's back to Zumba tomorrow, I've got to wiggle off the birthday cake!! Night, night!! xxxxxxxxxx


Once more HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

Saxy can join us on Thursday, and the weather forecast is good for then. I will ring you sometime tomorrow to sort out where and when. Night night and happy Zumbaing.xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here it is -
> 
> clear icon
> HOW TO GIVE YOUR CAT A PILL
> ...


LMAO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Off to bed now girlies, it's been a busy, happy day but it's back to Zumba tomorrow, I've got to wiggle off the birthday cake!! Night, night!! xxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Brilliant news!! Becca just asked me where we are all going. I said that she and I covered our usual route when we went up recently but I think she's ok to do it again, as am I!! Or.... we could have a look at Dalston Market.....or Camden, I really don't mind where we go as long as we meet up!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's another one on washing a cat -

CAT BATHING 
A MARTIAL ART?

Some people say cats never have to be bathed. They say cats lick themselves clean.
They say cats have a special enzyme of some sort in their saliva that works like a 
new improved detergent -- dislodging the dirt where it hides and whisking it away.

Have you spent most of your life believing this folklore? Like many blind believers 
you may have been able to discount all the facts to the contrary - - the kitty odours
that lurk in the corners of the garage and dirt smudges that cling to the throw rug 
by the fireplace.

The time comes however, when one must face reality; when one must look 
squarely in the face of massive public sentiment to the contrary and announce:
"This cat smells like a port-a-potty on a hot day in Juarez."

When that day arrives at your home as it has in many others, here is some advice 
you might consider as you place your feline friend under your arm and head for
the bathtub. ..........................

Know that although the cat has the advantage of quickness and lack of concern
for human life, you, having the advantage of strength.
Capitalize on that advantage by selecting the battlefield.
Don't try to bathe him in an open area where he can force you to chase him.
Pick a very small bathroom.
If your bathroom is more than four feet square it is recommended that you get
in the tub with the cat and close the sliding glass doors as if you were about to
take a shower. (A shower curtain will not do. A berserk cat can shred a three 
ply rubber shower curtain quicker than a politician can shift position.)

Know that a cat has claws and will not hesitate to remove all the skin from 
your body. Your advantage here is that you are smart and know how to
dress to protect yourself. Recommended are canvas overalls tucked into
high-top construction boots, a pair of steel-mesh gloves, an army helmet,
a hockey facemask and a long sleeve flak jacket.

Prepare everything in advance. There is no time to go out for a towel when
you have a cat digging a hole in your flak jacket. Draw the water. Make sure
the bottle of kitty shampoo is inside the glass enclosure. Make sure the towel 
can be reached, even if you are lying on your back in the water.

Use the element of surprise. Pick your cat up nonchalantly, as if to simply 
carry him to his supper dish. (Cats will not usually notice your strange attire.
They have little or no interest in fashion as a rule.) If he should show surprise
calmly explain that you are taking part in a product testing experiment.

Once you are inside the bathroom, speed is essential to survival.
In a single liquid motion, shut the bathroom door, step into the tub enclosure,
slide the glass shut, dip the cat in the water and squirt with shampoo.

You have begun the wildest 45 seconds of your life. ............
Cats have no handles !
Add the fact that he now has soapy fur, and the problem is radically 
compounded. Do not expect to hold onto him for more than two or three
seconds at a time. When you have him remember to give him another
squirt of shampoo and rub like crazy. He'll then spring free and fall back
into the water thereby rinsing himself off. (The national record is -- for cats--
three latherings, so don't expect too much.)

Next, the cat must be dried. Novice cat bathers always assume this part will be
most difficult, for humans generally are worn out at this point and the cat is just
getting really determined. In fact, the drying is simple compared to what you 
have just been through. That's because by now the cat is semi-permanently
affixed to your right leg. You simply pop the drain plug with your foot, reach 
for the towel and wait. (Occasionally, however, the cat will end up clinging to
the top of your army helmet. If this happens, the best thing you can do to shake
him loose and encourage him toward your leg.) After all the water has drained 
from the tub, it is a simple matter to reach down and dry the cat.

In a few days the cat will relax enough to be removed from your leg.
He will usually have nothing to say for about three weeks and will spend a lot
of time sitting with his back to you.
He might even become 'psycho ceramic' and develop the fixed stare of a
plaster figurine.
You will be tempted to assume he is angry. This isn't usually the case.
As a rule he is simply plotting ways to get through your defences and injure 
you for life the next time you decide to give him a bath.
But  at least he now smells better.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I'll ring Saxy before I ring you tomorrow and see what time she can get to London as she has the furthest to come. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK chart 2 is finished. Still seem to have the right number of stitches and appropriate holes! Off to bed now. Night night everyone. Lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Glad to see you are clicking right along on your shawl Purple. Susan sorry to hear yours ran into a large upset.I just ordered the yarn for my shawl from Knit Picks today. This is in a light sterling color with 20% silk and the the rest merino wool. Hope this color will show off the beautiful pattern.

Glad you had a lovely birthday Londy and a very Happy Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Lifeline.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly..... that sounds like a wonderful color. I am being so good to NOT order from KnitPicks for this project, but I am having withdrawal symptoms. Hope you are having a few less aches and pains and that BP is behaving......

I've spent the whole day on the computer and accomplished nothing. Dinner is now ready so I'm off to watch a little TV and enjoy my wine. (This is what usually happens after a rough day with mom.... I lose another day just vegging and regrouping...) Well, we *are* supposed to rest on Sunday and I have just done an excellent job of it.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly..... that sounds like a wonderful color. I am being so good to NOT order from KnitPicks for this project, but I am having withdrawal symptoms. Hope you are having a few less aches and pains and that BP is behaving......
> 
> I've spent the whole day on the computer and accomplished nothing. Dinner is now ready so I'm off to watch a little TV and enjoy my wine. (This is what usually happens after a rough day with mom.... I lose another day just vegging and regrouping...) Well, we *are* supposed to rest on Sunday and I have just done an excellent job of it.....


Yes we are supposed to rest and that is what I did today too 

Have not touched project yet today so I need to go and work on it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Homemade ice cream with the neighbors and watched some Olympics. Also watched the video of the guy breaking into our garage..... Most interesting. We can even see that he meets up with a car and tosses in his illgotten gains one street over..... Should be off to bed soon. DH has jury duty tomorrow and I need to call and see if I can come up with a workable appointment for mom on Wed.... I *will* accomplish something tomorrow, even if it is wrong....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > mumtoSophy said:
> ...


Thanks for the lovely comments re the synopsis, I actually surprised myself with the amount I remembered :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I am guessing you have had her to a vet? If not, she may have an infection that is making her a bit disorientated - similar to elderly humans with urinary infections or constipation - just a thought :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS..... So sorry you had to frog the shawl...... I'm really wanting to start one and just afraid that mind is not up to it right now..... Now, that the family is off... are you full of rabbits? Oh, just thought, that would be a mess if you end up with your friend's pup...... My best laid plans to do the ironing have fallen by the wayside. DH came in and there is a good car race starting.... If I only knew what I wanted to knit..... I've got it,,,,, work on almost done sweater, just need to figure out what 5m is in inches...... Your dessert sounds soooooo good. Now I'm hungry....


Jynx - I hope you meant 5cm (especially for the jumper) :XD: 5cm = 2 inches, but 5m = 196 inches :shock: - I don't think you want that many inches :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Good Grief, Linkan.... 4:30. How are you keeping eyes open or have you gone past that stage to second wind?
> ...


Get yourself a custom made mouth guarde - it seems to have worked wonders for my sleep pattern :thumbup: - I do miss our chats though - that is the only downside of it :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I got back and everyone jumped off .. my complex is coming back lol !
> 
> Guess i will go knit on this sweater and then take another swing at the dragonfly
> 
> ...


What is this dragonfly?? I must have missed some conversations :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here it is -
> 
> clear icon
> HOW TO GIVE YOUR CAT A PILL
> ...


ROFPMS - that is hilarious

CAUTION SAXY don't read this until you are less worried about your kitties xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Homemade ice cream with the neighbors and watched some Olympics. Also watched the video of the guy breaking into our garage..... Most interesting. We can even see that he meets up with a car and tosses in his illgotten gains one street over..... Should be off to bed soon. DH has jury duty tomorrow and I need to call and see if I can come up with a workable appointment for mom on Wed.... I *will* accomplish something tomorrow, even if it is wrong....


Just do the best you can ...... Your mum needs to do some compromising also. I hope you don't need to change your appointment xoxo

Now I must get on with finishing two baby jumpers :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I woke up in the night and couldn't get back to sleep for ages...This shawl was on my mind....So I decided If it's keeping me awake then it's not for me...So, I've got a pattern of another one and might give that a go. it only has 100 stitiches on and not 491. Thats a lot of stitches if I go wrong...This yarn I've got has been for, a lacy cardigan!. a lacy shawl! and now god knows what. Just had txt from son, they are supposed to fly at 9 but the electric isn't working in the luggage dept and there's no JET 2 staff anywhere to help deal with the problem! Eyes down for another week. I'm going down Drs for results at 10 so I'll get back on here later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Here it is -
> 
> clear icon
> HOW TO GIVE YOUR CAT A PILL
> ...


AWWWWWWWW this is just so good....I could rearrange the word cat for bunny hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Londy, Happy Birthday.
> ...


Wow, wel done.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Londy, Happy Birthday.
> ...


It was a little different to your birthday, I can tell you. We spent the dy cleaning the house and then putting down cat flea repellent. We have a BAD infestation.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Loved the advise on cleaning the cat.
> ...


No, do show.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning lifeline, are you ok today?. DH is just telling me there were floods in Newcasle yesterday. Cars under water etc. DS has rang and they are on the plane, but haven't a clue where their cases are!!! I'm so pleased I'm not with them because DH would have had another argument and moan with someone! anyone!. DIL and me would have walked away...I've decided to do a wrap fot DIL hahahaha,,,it'll end up a flipping square if I pull out anymore yarn hahaha....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a grey, but dry Surrey. How are you all this Monday morning. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is -
> ...


Hi Susan, how are you today? I have been resting up & am finishing some small jumpers & a couple of pair of socks, before starting anything else


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Purple, showered and ready for results..What time are you at the pain Drs?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Glad to see you are clicking right along on your shawl Purple. Susan sorry to hear yours ran into a large upset.I just ordered the yarn for my shawl from Knit Picks today. This is in a light sterling color with 20% silk and the the rest merino wool. Hope this color will show off the beautiful pattern.
> 
> Glad you had a lovely birthday Londy and a very Happy Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Lifeline.


That colour sounds beautiful. And it sounds like a lovely mix of fibers.

Thank you for the anniversary wishes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Judi. Nice to see you for a change hahahaha...You and I have NOT had a good week knitting wise have we? hahaha...Let's start the week anew.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from a grey, but dry Surrey. How are you all this Monday morning. xx


Good Morning Purple, Susan & Lifeline from a beautiful day in Australia xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan and Rebecca. How are you both.
Rebecca see previous page for other one on how to give a cat a bath.
Sussn, how's the knitting? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone from a grey, but dry Surrey. How are you all this Monday morning. xx
> ...


Evening Xiang, Hope you had a good day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you have both had nice quiet days.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Judi. Nice to see you for a change hahahaha...You and I have NOT had a good week knitting wise have we? hahaha...Let's start the week anew.....


No, I was very disappointed in my handiwork - that will teach me to do proper measurements :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine thanks Purple, showered and ready for results..What time are you at the pain Drs?


I had to telephone his secretary this morning to arrange appointment, but she is away until tomorrow, so will ring then. What time is your appt? Hope you get good results. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is arguing with the squirrel.....He has attacked the nut fever last night. and it's supposed to be squirrel prrof. basically it's only left the top on the tree hahahaa....I hope the squirrel understands what he's talking about. It's so sad!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I woke up in the night and couldn't get back to sleep for ages...This shawl was on my mind....So I decided If it's keeping me awake then it's not for me...So, I've got a pattern of another one and might give that a go. it only has 100 stitiches on and not 491. Thats a lot of stitches if I go wrong...This yarn I've got has been for, a lacy cardigan!. a lacy shawl! and now god knows what. Just had txt from son, they are supposed to fly at 9 but the electric isn't working in the luggage dept and there's no JET 2 staff anywhere to help deal with the problem! Eyes down for another week. I'm going down Drs for results at 10 so I'll get back on here later.


Good luck with the results.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine thanks Purple, showered and ready for results..What time are you at the pain Drs?
> ...


Receptionist has downloaded them for me...I'm there in 15 mins....I'll let you all know straight away...I'm taking bets.....I say it's constipation!!!! see you in an hour or so... xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning lifeline, are you ok today?. DH is just telling me there were floods in Newcasle yesterday. Cars under water etc. DS has rang and they are on the plane, but haven't a clue where their cases are!!! I'm so pleased I'm not with them because DH would have had another argument and moan with someone! anyone!. DIL and me would have walked away...I've decided to do a wrap fot DIL hahahaha,,,it'll end up a flipping square if I pull out anymore yarn hahaha....


You must have had a lot of rain your end of the country. We had one or two heavy down pours in the morning but nothing to write home about.

I think the wrap will probably be easiest. I am doing a wrap for me at the moment and the number of stitches stays the same on each row. So easy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Got everything crossed for you and my mobile is on.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I do hope everything is as you think :thumbup: :thumbup: Will wait with baited breath :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I should have read further. You did show.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca, the cat bathing thing is on page 110


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

No, do show.[/quote]

I should have read further. You did show.[/quote]

Glad you found it. Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday. The forecast is for very hot. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan and Rebecca. How are you both.
> Rebecca see previous page for other one on how to give a cat a bath.
> Sussn, how's the knitting? xx


Good morning/evening all.

PV I have now added a comment that I should have carried on reading.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Have had a wonderful, relaxing day - after we did the shopping. Have got a bit more knitting done, I am finishing of the cabled hoody & the pretty baby jumper ATM. Then have 2 pair of socks to complete


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Sounds like a good day. I've done the first repeat of Chart 2 on the ashtow shawl and I'm using lifelines. Feeling really pleased with myself. Meeting up with Londy, Saxy and Rebecca on Thursday so I will take it to show Rebecca to see what she thinks. I think I am going to have to use stitch markers as it gets bigger.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> No, do show.


I should have read further. You did show.[/quote]

Glad you found it. Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday. The forecast is for very hot. xx[/quote]

I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is excellent, well done. I have downloaded 3 shawl patterns to show DD, so she can choose the one she likes best - then I will make that one.

Stitch markers are a good idea also - helps to keep everything on the right count :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > No, do show.
> ...


Glad you found it. Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday. The forecast is for very hot. xx[/quote]

I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.[/quote]

I'll ring Saxy later and see wht time she can get to London and we acn take it from there. I'm really looking forward to meeting up again. Apparently London is not to busy as people have stayed away cos of the Olympics. If it;s nice we could sit in one of the Parks. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The stitch markers are a good idea for point of reference when checking back along the row, but the 12 stitch repeat doesn't always stay in the same place so don't let it confuse you. I tended to put a lifeline in after each repeat. And when I got onto the border charts I put them in more freuently- every purl row of the difficult pattern rows. And I would have three lifelines in at a time. Just would pull the bottom one out and move it up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That is excellent, well done. I have downloaded 3 shawl patterns to show DD, so she can choose the one she likes best - then I will make that one.

Stitch markers are a good idea also - helps to keep everything on the right count :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

I'm even liking the chart. Thought I'd never get my head round it, but once I started it was ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > No, do show.
> ...


Glad you found it. Looking forward to seeing you on Thursday. The forecast is for very hot. xx[/quote]

I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.[/quote]

I shall be with all of you in Spirit - have a look in a JW Black Label, or a Jamesons Irish & you might catch a glimps of me  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.[/quote]

I'll ring Saxy later and see wht time she can get to London and we acn take it from there. I'm really looking forward to meeting up again. Apparently London is not to busy as people have stayed away cos of the Olympics. If it;s nice we could sit in one of the Parks. xx[/quote]

I've heard it's not too busy also. Sitting in a park would work for me.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.[/quote]

I shall be with all of you in Spirit - have a look in a JW Black Label, or a Jamesons Irish & you might catch a glimps of me  :lol: :lol: [/quote]

Wouldn't it be great if you could really join us. We could have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The stitch markers are a good idea for point of reference when checking back along the row, but the 12 stitch repeat doesn't always stay in the same place so don't let it confuse you. I tended to put a lifeline in after each repeat. And when I got onto the border charts I put them in more freuently- every purl row of the difficult pattern rows. And I would have three lifelines in at a time. Just would pull the bottom one out and move it up.[/quote]

Thanks for that. You are so helpful. Must say that putting the lifeline in with my knitpro needles is so easy, just thread it through the hole in the needle. I am actually beginning to recognise the pattern repeat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I am really looking forwrd to Thursday. I have PMed Londy and said I don't care what we do. I am happy to sit and chat over coffee and do a little window shopping which could be anywhere.[/quote]

I shall be with all of you in Spirit - have a look in a JW Black Label, or a Jamesons Irish & you might catch a glimps of me  :lol: :lol: [/quote]

We shall have a drink for you Xiang. Perhaps one day you could join us. xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I had better get going. I have to have a shower yet. And then shop. It's Marshmallow's birthday tomorrow nd haven't got a thing for her. Not sure what to get. Maybe Vodafone vouchers. She wants a new phone, don't know why. I am not sure whether to indulge her or not.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I shall be with all of you in Spirit - have a look in a JW Black Label, or a Jamesons Irish & you might catch a glimps of me  :lol: :lol: [/quote]

Wouldn't it be great if you could really join us. We could have a great day.[/quote]

It would be brilliant ..... I live in hope that it will happen one day - dreams can come true :XD: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That is excellent, well done. I have downloaded 3 shawl patterns to show DD, so she can choose the one she likes best - then I will make that one.
> 
> Stitch markers are a good idea also - helps to keep everything on the right count :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm even liking the chart. Thought I'd never get my head round it, but once I started it was ok.[/quote]

I am the same about the chart. The wrap I'm doing now, I actually looked to see if it had a chart.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I had better get going. I have to have a shower yet. And then shop. It's Marshmallow's birthday tomorrow nd haven't got a thing for her. Not sure what to get. Maybe Vodafone vouchers. She wants a new phone, don't know why. I am not sure whether to indulge her or not.


I would indulge her, she is such a lovely girl. I'm off for a swim or a float at least. Have a good day, and catch you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Xiang, have a good evening. Must get round to skyping you properly now I have a good connection. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Bye Purple and Xiang.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Bye Purple and Xiang.


Bye Lifeline & Purple - have a good day xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Bye Xiang, have a good evening. Must get round to skyping you properly now I have a good connection. xx


Yes, when you are ready, just let me know .... My evening, your morning - if that is ok for you xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is -
> ...


TOO LATE. We had to bath her mother about once a month at the end. DH was brilliant. He held her down while I washed her. And she loved being cuddled dry afterwards. Now pills.........that I cannot do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TOO LATE. We had to bath her mother about once a month at the end. DH was brilliant. He held her down while I washed her. And she loved being cuddled dry afterwards. Now pills.........that I cannot do.[/quote]

I had two cats both from the samw litter. One I could give a pill to very easily the other was worse than WW2 and then when you thought you had finally given it to him he would spit it out!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been for a swim (rather more of a float as all I could do was go on my back just kicking my legs which would have been ok but the pool was full of old ladies who had absolutely no sense of direction!
Spoken to Londy and she is going to take me toCamden Lock for lunch.
How is everyone this afternoon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Bye Xiang, have a good evening. Must get round to skyping you properly now I have a good connection. xx
> ...


I'll try and sort out a time when the family are out of the way! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been for a swim (rather more of a float as all I could do was go on my back just kicking my legs which would have been ok but the pool was full of old ladies who had absolutely no sense of direction!
> Spoken to Londy and she is going to take me toCamden Lock for lunch.
> How is everyone this afternoon. xx


Last time I went to Camden Lock it was in our narrow boat. I still miss that boat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Been for a swim (rather more of a float as all I could do was go on my back just kicking my legs which would have been ok but the pool was full of old ladies who had absolutely no sense of direction!
> ...


We used to do a lot of narrow boating. Might have to think of doing it again. Loved the South Oxford Canal, no locks but lots of swimg bridges. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I must admit I don't miss the locks. I always had to man them (husband was NEEDED to steer the boat!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Now you got that wrong, I always steered the boat and Mr P was lockman. Mind you atm all I could do would be to make the coffee and that would take ages!! How are you this fternoon?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DD and SIL have taken Little Madam swimming. GS is playing on Mr P's flight simulator and Mr P is collapsed infront of the Olympics. So I am going to sneak out and go shopping. Have a good afternoon Saxy. You take care and cuddles to csts. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


been out in the sunshine; now I have three lots of minutes to type - one is for a meeting tonight! Behind? Who, me?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> DD and SIL have taken Little Madam swimming. GS is playing on Mr P's flight simulator and Mr P is collapsed infront of the Olympics. So I am going to sneak out and go shopping. Have a good afternoon Saxy. You take care and cuddles to csts. xx


cannot do. Benson is too delicate for real hugs, and as for Smelly Ellie!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > DD and SIL have taken Little Madam swimming. GS is playing on Mr P's flight simulator and Mr P is collapsed infront of the Olympics. So I am going to sneak out and go shopping. Have a good afternoon Saxy. You take care and cuddles to csts. xx
> ...


So it is virtual hugs until they are both in a more stable condition xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....


that's actually good news about the thyroids, as it is treatable and should give you back your oomph.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning lifeline, are you ok today?. DH is just telling me there were floods in Newcasle yesterday. Cars under water etc. DS has rang and they are on the plane, but haven't a clue where their cases are!!! I'm so pleased I'm not with them because DH would have had another argument and moan with someone! anyone!. DIL and me would have walked away...I've decided to do a wrap fot DIL hahahaha,,,it'll end up a flipping square if I pull out anymore yarn hahaha....
> ...


I'm going to do a wrap for DIL now hahahaha...I WIL ust this yarn :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....
> ...


I've needed uph for a long time niw hahaha...I have nigh on 12 hrs sleep a night and if I sit too long I'm asleep again hahaha....It's a weird kind of tiredness. Anyway I'm glad they've found out the things I've got and they can do things about it. I feel better already...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS - So glad that everything is fixable...... Wish I could take a pill and get some umph back!!!!! I have a friend who is just now treating diverticulitis. Have they given you a diet? Put down that bowl of popcorn right now!!!!!!

what does "eyes down next week" mean? Are you going for check-up?

Don't tell your DH, my engineer father rigged a grid with low volt electricity on the deck railing to keep the squirrels off the feeder.... He delighted in zapping them.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - So glad that everything is fixable...... Wish I could take a pill and get some umph back!!!!! I have a friend who is just now treating diverticulitis. Have they given you a diet? Put down that bowl of popcorn right now!!!!!!
> 
> what does "eyes down next week" mean? Are you going for check-up?
> 
> Don't tell your DH, my engineer father rigged a grid with low volt electricity on the deck railing to keep the squirrels off the feeder.... He delighted in zapping them.....


I meant eyes down for another week. (of things going wrong) hahahaha...Yea I'm pleased it's treatable and relieved they've found something because I've felt so poorly lately.....It's just basically foods to avoid......I wish your probs you have at the moment had a pill for it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - So glad that everything is fixable...... Wish I could take a pill and get some umph back!!!!! I have a friend who is just now treating diverticulitis. Have they given you a diet? Put down that bowl of popcorn right now!!!!!!
> 
> what does "eyes down next week" mean? Are you going for check-up?
> 
> Don't tell your DH, my engineer father rigged a grid with low volt electricity on the deck railing to keep the squirrels off the feeder.... He delighted in zapping them.....


Now that is just wicked - poor squirrels need some enjoyment in life .... Haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > GS - So glad that everything is fixable...... Wish I could take a pill and get some umph back!!!!! I have a friend who is just now treating diverticulitis. Have they given you a diet? Put down that bowl of popcorn right now!!!!!!
> ...


We possibly won't recognise you, after a week of being medicated :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > GS - So glad that everything is fixable...... Wish I could take a pill and get some umph back!!!!! I have a friend who is just now treating diverticulitis. Have they given you a diet? Put down that bowl of popcorn right now!!!!!!
> ...


We have 4 squirrels comes down and feeds. I love them. But I hate her bloody cats next door but one...The b****** was in my yard again this morning.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Susan, I have just found out why you get some of your yarn from EBay - I have just ordered some Debbie Bliss yarn - it will miraculously turn itself into a nice summer top :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I think you may need to befriend an eagle & train it to defend against the cats :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I'm ordering a dragon from the petshop....NOW, ebay and yarn....fabulous. what kind of Debbie bliss is it? I'm going to do a wrap now instead of a shawl, This is the 3rd different item for this wool hahahaha. Debbie Bliss yarn is nice but expensive....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Dad was diabolicle in his pleaseure at out wittingthe poor little guys... they lived in the woods, so there were so many. I love the squirrels too and have one little guy that just comes and does a bellyflop on the top of the fence (catwalk). He takes his little rest and then bries all his treasures in one of my large flower pots.......We have 4 feeders hanging from a single pole in the middle of Mom's backyard and bought a squirrel proof feeder where their weight would cause a deorative metal leaf to cover all the holes. Well, they just chewed new holes and also chewed through the big plastic bin of seed...... I figure, feed one, feed all.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Nah, I got it wrong - it is Rowan Classic Silk Wool - 25% off


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has been speaking to the man that makes the remote caravan movers and it looks like we are getting one of them...The energy board say they don't owe us £800 and we have read it wrong!!!! It should say- - - - - ...We said yes, but it doesn't say - - - ..., we just have 2 bills that amount to £800. credit so when can we have it please?????We need a caravan mover. They say we can only have £50....hahahaha...Wouldn't you just know it eh?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So far, I have managed to stay away from Ebay... I'm afraid to even start.... Debbie Bliss is nice, but pricey. I've yet to decide what to knit next.... Concentration and time are shot all to hell.....

Just got a phone call that my younger friend (50ish) passed away this morning. The just put her on hospice 3 days ago..... At least she had a couple days of peace. It is a 4 hour drive to her service on Sat. and I may just go,,,,, depending on whether or not Mom has to go back to the dentist that day........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Rowan is gorgeous too....I usually put a search on for, Debbie Bliss, Rowan, Jaegar, and Sirdar.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So far, I have managed to stay away from Ebay... I'm afraid to even start.... Debbie Bliss is nice, but pricey. I've yet to devcide what to knit next.... Concentration and time are shot all to hell.....
> 
> Just got a phone call that my younger friend (50ish) passed away this morning. The just put her on hospice 3 days ago..... At least she had a couple days of peace. It is a 4 hour drive to her service on Sat. and I may just go,,,,, depending on whether or not Mom has to go back to the dentist that day........


Oh I'm so sorry for you Jynx. Feel my love and hugs.... You must think if you WANT to go to here funeral. Surely your mam can go a different day to the dentist's. Come on! Put yourself first...Just for a change!!! Am I being cheeky?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So far, I have managed to stay away from Ebay... I'm afraid to even start.... Debbie Bliss is nice, but pricey. I've yet to decide what to knit next.... Concentration and time are shot all to hell.....
> 
> Just got a phone call that my younger friend (50ish) passed away this morning. The just put her on hospice 3 days ago..... At least she had a couple days of peace. It is a 4 hour drive to her service on Sat. and I may just go,,,,, depending on whether or not Mom has to go back to the dentist that day........


So sorry to hear that Jynx, but she is at peace now xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a sunny and sometimes pouring with rain Surrey. BaCK from shops and now collapsed in chair. How is everyone? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is going to make omelettes today....It's a shame I stall can have those isn't it hahahahaha.......I should tell him I need this and that and I'm not allowed omelettes any more.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So far, I have managed to stay away from Ebay... I'm afraid to even start.... Debbie Bliss is nice, but pricey. I've yet to decide what to knit next.... Concentration and time are shot all to hell.....
> 
> Just got a phone call that my younger friend (50ish) passed away this morning. The just put her on hospice 3 days ago..... At least she had a couple days of peace. It is a 4 hour drive to her service on Sat. and I may just go,,,,, depending on whether or not Mom has to go back to the dentist that day........


Sorry to hear that Jynx. Susan is right, put yourself first. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH has been speaking to the man that makes the remote caravan movers and it looks like we are getting one of them...The energy board say they don't owe us £800 and we have read it wrong!!!! It should say- - - - - ...We said yes, but it doesn't say - - - ..., we just have 2 bills that amount to £800. credit so when can we have it please?????We need a caravan mover. They say we can only have £50....hahahaha...Wouldn't you just know it eh?


You tell them, it's your money and you want it back!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I haven't used Rowan yarn before, but this looked so nice. I found another yarn too, but am going to think about that one for a while, it is Silk, Gold Silk mixed with Flax & Cotton and also looks very yummy


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....
> ...


Oh Susan with oomph. Heaven help Edinburgh!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


You lot will need a fortnight to get over it ...... Hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH has been speaking to the man that makes the remote caravan movers and it looks like we are getting one of them...The energy board say they don't owe us £800 and we have read it wrong!!!! It should say- - - - - ...We said yes, but it doesn't say - - - ..., we just have 2 bills that amount to £800. credit so when can we have it please?????We need a caravan mover. They say we can only have £50....hahahaha...Wouldn't you just know it eh?
> ...


I'd just lamp the b's but he is a little more refined. hahhaha.....His stabliser for the caravan cme this morning...I felt so embarrassed for the lad that brought it because he'd been trying to find us for 12 days...I offered him some fruit juce. this parcel only came from 50 miles away and took 12 days.....DH said to him he could have walked quicker with it strapped to his back....Couldn't you just cringe eh?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Has he been out practicing with the remote thingy - has your caravan disappeared down the road?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


seemingly when my bowels went with us all to York, I was having a flair up, not a FLARE up, but a flaire up!!!!!I shall definitely keep you all posted on my bowels, I feel that we've all been through so much together. AND Judi if your'e knitting with the "Rowans" in theis country you're knitting with a bit of class hahahaha :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*OR* DH could have taken a hike and picked it up.... :twisted: :twisted:

That is ridiculous to take that long though.... Apparently that courier has not ever heard of maps or GPS.......

I feel for you and the omlettes.... DH has been making his very good tomato pie every week. It is good, but I am so tired of it....... I shudder to think what the dietician is going to tell him......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Susan with oomph. Heaven help Edinburgh!![/quote]

You lot will need a fortnight to get over it ...... Hahahaha[/quote]

At least a fortnight!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Is your place really that hard to find, don't they use maps of any kind - or a GPS - surely that would have found you :!: :? :idea:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *OR* DH could have taken a hike and picked it up....


Hi Jynx, How are you, are you having a Mum free day?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Hahahaha .....l I only ever knit with class .... Hahahaha ...... After all, I am a bit posh


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


He's just ordering the remite mover...This was a stableizer that he was waiting for....It stops the caravan running into our car when he breaks :XD: seriously when he was overtaking last time with the new tow bar it had us going from side to side. I thought I was a gonner one time over.. :thumbdown:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

seemingly when my bowels went with us all to York, I was having a flair up, not a FLARE up, but a flaire up!!!!!I shall definitely keep you all posted on my bowels, I feel that we've all been through so much together. AND Judi if your'e knitting with the "Rowans" in theis country you're knitting with a bit of class hahahaha :XD:[/quote]

Only classy knits here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....


Sorry to hear that. I saw Saxy's post that says the thiroid problem is treatable. That's good news. Have they given you any medication?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

He's just ordering the remite mover...This was a stableizer that he was waiting for....It stops the caravan running into our car when he breaks :XD: seriously when he was overtaking last time with the new tow bar it had us going from side to side. I thought I was a gonner one time over.. :thumbdown:[/quote]

That doesn't sound good, stabilizers should make a big difference.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OOOOUCH...This ruddy omelettes burnt my mouth....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....
> ...


Hi Rebecca, Spoken to Londy about Thursday and she will contact you about where and when etc.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....
> ...


Hello, what are you up to - I have been missing everyone so much, that I thought I would stay up & chat a little :XD: just for a change xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OOOOUCH...This ruddy omelettes burnt my mouth....


Blow on it!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been diagnosed girls....I've got diverticulitis, which is the trouble with my bowels...and the tiredness is down to my thyroids. So I'm having to have thyroid tablets. Seemingly I should be on a count of 18+ and I'm only 9.7+ hahahaha....DH is having another row with the energy company as we type....
> ...


Yes, the medication is a pill a day, being waited on hand and foot, no cooking, cleaning or anything...Popping onto trains to meet my KP pals but not to eat nuts and seeds....which I quite like...never mind...Oh yes, I've got to have a puppy too to put in my craftroom that he will have to build for me...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, the medication is a pill a day, being waited on hand and foot, no cooking, cleaning or anything...Popping onto trains to meet my KP pals but not to eat nuts and seeds....which I quite like...never mind...Oh yes, I've got to have a puppy too to put in my craftroom that he will have to build for me...[/quote]

Seems quite reasonable to me and don't forget all the extra fiber you need!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *OR* DH could have taken a hike and picked it up....
> ...


Yes, I'm being very aloof and have not called yesterday or so far today. After all, she is supposed to be independent..... Unfortunately, the effects stay with me reagardless.... Couldn't stay asleep last night with waking up and thinking about what to do. I'll call later, after I reschedule the Wed. appointment later in the day, but Gerry has to reconfirm what time his Dr. appointment is so I know when to make it. He has Jury Duty today. Hope he gets picked.... he is forever wanting to go an I am forever NOT wanting to go.... guess who gets called the most...

I've just discovered I have 6 packs of blueberries I need to go freeze and I also forgot to pre-register and fill out all the forms for the new Dr. on Wed. Guess those should be my first order of business when I move.... Then there is always the joy of ironing in in this heat....

Sounds like you are zipping right along on your Ashton..... and leaving the rest of us in the dust. Who would have thought to knit it in purple. Did you buy out the shops?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


And I can see all of that happening too :lol: :lol: Although, knowing you, you probably will get it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi, I've had a PM from her.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


And does that ALL come on the NHS. Really good service these days :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Yes, the medication is a pill a day, being waited on hand and foot, no cooking, cleaning or anything...Popping onto trains to meet my KP pals but not to eat nuts and seeds....which I quite like...never mind...Oh yes, I've got to have a puppy too to put in my craftroom that he will have to build for me...


Seems quite reasonable to me and don't forget all the extra fiber you need!![/quote]

Boom Boom!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Glad you are thinking of yourself a bit more, I know it;s hard on the conscious. Shawl is coming on a few rows at a time with lifelines in all directions! Bought a few bits and pieces at the shops. DDs friend and children are coming to tea tomorrow so I bought some scones and clotted cream to have with homemade strawberry jam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, the medication is a pill a day, being waited on hand and foot, no cooking, cleaning or anything...Popping onto trains to meet my KP pals but not to eat nuts and seeds....which I quite like...never mind...Oh yes, I've got to have a puppy too to put in my craftroom that he will have to build for me...



PurpleV said:


> Seems quite reasonable to me and don't forget all the extra fiber you need!!


And just how much did you bribe Dr. for that prescription? I think that is what I'll tell DH when I come home from Dr. Wed.... He may point out that I just hired a dleaner, have a craft room buried under a mountain of yarn and that he *does* do the cooking, but I'm sure I could think of a few things that would reduce stress level :lol: :lol:

Be staying away from tomato seeds and corn, as well......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Of course it does, my doctor gives me a prescription for wine and I'M working on her to give me a presc. for butterscotch icecream.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rebecca, Spoken to Londy about Thursday and she will contact you about where and when etc.[/quote]

Hi, I've had a PM from her.[/quote]

That's good. Looking forward to it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Blow the ironing.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


They should jolly well get a move on.

Glad to know about the wine prescription. If I'm gone, it's because I'm off to docs for wine prescription. Mind you I have to pay for my prescriptions so it's probably cheaper to go to Sainsburies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's cos you are not old like me! Now I think I need a glass of wine. Anyone want one?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Went to get Marshmallow's birthday present- vouchers from the Vodafone shop. They don't do vouchers. Can you believe it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Alex higgins used to get beer on prescription at the snooker tournaments, or so they say!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang..... back away from the computer..... You have all that lovely brown alpaca to redo...... Susan is redoing her yarn, I'm redoing back of sweater, PV is redoing purple jacket and I think Purly started over once recently. Did you not get the memo on recycling??????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes please


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Blow the ironing.....[/quote]

I did mine yesterday, that's it for the year!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Went to get Marshmallow's birthday present- vouchers from the Vodafone shop. They don't do vouchers. Can you believe it.


Now, that suprises me.....How stupid. It's the only thing to give teenagers these days, vouchers or money, because whatever you buy is wrong....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


NO! That's appalling. Do tell me you are pulling my leg.

Hope I'm not stepping on nyones toes here. I really dislike snooker and snooker players. There's something really insipid about them :thumbdown:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang..... back away from the computer..... You have all that lovely brown alpaca to redo...... Susan is redoing her yarn, I'm redoing back of sweater, PV is redoing purple jacket and I think Purly started over once recently. Did you not get the memo on recycling??????


  :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It's their "dickies"


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Went to get Marshmallow's birthday present- vouchers from the Vodafone shop. They don't do vouchers. Can you believe it.


Yes!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Went to get Marshmallow's birthday present- vouchers from the Vodafone shop. They don't do vouchers. Can you believe it.
> ...


Yep. I couldn't believe it. Now I shall have to give her the cash and it doesn't look so nice as a gift. She will like it though.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang..... back away from the computer..... You have all that lovely brown alpaca to redo...... Susan is redoing her yarn, I'm redoing back of sweater, PV is redoing purple jacket and I think Purly started over once recently. Did you not get the memo on recycling??????


The computer won't let me shut it down, besides we are coming up to spring/summer, so I need yarn to make summer tops as well :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock: Can't wear winter stuff all year, I am near enough to living in the desert & it gets very *HOT* here on the odd occasion :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's their "dickies"[/quote]

So that's what you call it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad to know about the wine prescription. If I'm gone, it's because I'm off to docs for wine prescription. Mind you I hav]e to pay for my prescriptions so it's probably cheaper to go to Sainsburies.


I'm looking for that prescription as well.... I must have buried it under the one for chocolate..... I also have to pay out of pocket. Ther is a very popular wine over here called "Two Buck Chuck" sold at Trader Joes and it beat out some really good wines at a blind test. Inflation hit and it is now up to $3.00 but DH brought some "Winking Owl" home from Aldi's and it is not half bad for so cheap. I'm stocking Menange a Trois by the case....... (forgive my French)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Went to get Marshmallow's birthday present- vouchers from the Vodafone shop. They don't do vouchers. Can you believe it.
> ...


Those are available from any supermarket & most service stations here


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


That's the main thing, Hopoe she has a lovely day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going dancing tonight. My advert on this page says "POTTY TRAIN YOUR DOG FAST" Is somebody having a joke or what?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to know about the wine prescription. If I'm gone, it's because I'm off to docs for wine prescription. Mind you I hav]e to pay for my prescriptions so it's probably cheaper to go to Sainsburies.
> ...


That sounds really good value.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking for that prescription as well.... I must have buried it under the one for chocolate..... I also have to pay out of pocket. Ther is a very popular wine over here called "Two Buck Chuck" sold at Trader Joes and it beat out some really good wines at a blind test. Inflation hit and it is now up to $3.00 but DH brought some "Winking Owl" home from Aldi's and it is not half bad for so cheap. I'm stocking Menage a Tois by the case....... (forgive my French)[/quote]

We bought a car load of wine back from France, much cheaper than over here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to know about the wine prescription. If I'm gone, it's because I'm off to docs for wine prescription. Mind you I hav]e to pay for my prescriptions so it's probably cheaper to go to Sainsburies.
> ...


The Alchi's amongst us will be at Aldi's at 9am tomorrow to see the Owl that Winkles......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I hope it's not a let down. She's been telling me for past few weeks how many days.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going dancing tonight. My advert on this page says "POTTY TRAIN YOUR DOG FAST" Is somebody having a joke or what?


I've got an advert for Airwick! Enjoy your dancing. I'm off to get dinner ready. Bye for now xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's getting very dark here and it's going to pour down!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's getting very dark here and it's going to pour down!!!!


Oh no. we had a pour down a short while ago. The teacher I work with is going to skype me soon so I'm going to go.

Enjoy your dancing Susan.

Jynx, pretend you didn't notice the ironing, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It's getting very dark here and it's going to pour down!!!!
> ...


Well I will say good night to everyone & head off to bed, to see if I can get to sleep now. It is now 1:40am - have a good evening xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The computer won't let me shut it down, besides we are coming up to spring/summer, so I need yarn to make summer tops as well : Can't wear winter stuff all year, I am near enough to living in the desert & it gets very *HOT* here on the odd occasion :lol: :lol:


You are preaching to the choir when you talk about hot..... Yes, you do *need* some summer yarn..... I try to stay in loose jammies or loose dresses around the house. It's too hot to go out. We won't see Fall for 3 months.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The Alchi's amongst us will be at Aldi's at 9am tomorrow to see the Owl that Winkles......


Don't forget the dark chocolate bars wrapped in red "Choceur" The best. It is out of Austria.
Oh, now I've done it.... I'll have to have a piece NOW.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going too everyone. I've got to put my stuff up for dancing and I want to watch the news at 6.......See you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Night, night, Xiang.... 

Lifeline...... If you see this before celebration.... maybe hide money in a coat pocket or somewhere odd and make a huge messy yarn trail for her to follow..... I know money seems an easy way out but the teens really love doing teir own shopping..... I must say though, we have gift cards for everything in every big box store, grocery and drugstore in town..... I can always find an appropriate one for everyone in the family...... 

I'm doing very well at ignoring ironing for the moment, but I really must get those blueberries done and fill out the medical forms..... I'll catch you all later.

GS..... love a good storm... the perfect weather to settle with a good book or a KNITTING project.... We are having fires one state up. I need to go check on those. Sure wish you could send some rain......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs glad they finally found out what was wrong

Lifeline hope marshmallow has a nice birthday tomorrow 

Purple wine sounds really good about now 

Jynx sorry about your friend and I agree with everybody else you should go 

Well I must make a move and go to the store


Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > The Alchi's amongst us will be at Aldi's at 9am tomorrow to see the Owl that Winkles......
> ...


And why not?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Gs glad they finally found out what was wrong
> 
> Lifeline hope marshmallow has a nice birthday tomorrow
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed you Lisa. Hope you are ok. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and put my pjs on and then lie on the sofa and watch the Olympics. Need to talk to Rebecca on Thursday before I do anymore to the Ashton. Have a good day/night/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........

My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......

No word from DH, so maybe he is on a jury. Haven't called dentist to reschedule Mom yet, since I'm not sure of DH's schedule.

DRUM ROLL PLEASE I called Mom to check on her and asked about her teeth. She had just taken them out and said that I was right, we had paid a lot of money but she could not deal with them and was going to have to find someone new..... I told her, very calmly, that I would NOT take her to another dentist. She bristled immediately and said she would call Ted right now.... I suggested she might call Bill, since he has every other Friday off and lives in TX. I also suggested that she ask the Dr. if she has good enough bones for implants, but that would be a big surgery, cost over $10,000 and she would have to talk to Ted about the money. "Well, I can just go to the bank" "NO, not that much in the accounts here - Ted might have to sell something...... I don't know. I'm not in charge of the money..... " I told here I was sorry to upset her, but that Gerry and I had issues of our own, the stress of her dental problems was something I was no longer able to handle, etc. etc. She was actually laughing by the time we hung up and I'm sure she did not call Ted, but it will come up again and I can now just let it go and remind her that I'm not taking her....... I didn't call brother with a heads up either. Let him be blind-sided and think on his feet.... Just had to bore you all with that.... I'm proud of me.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> 
> My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......
> 
> ...


I am proud of you too. I bet it feels good to have made a positive step.

Thanks for the suggestion re Marshmallow's Birthday present. I did actually buy a little purse (a coin wallet to you) to put it in and have wrapped that up. It's purple felt with an orange flower on it. I think she will like it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going to go and put my pjs on and then lie on the sofa and watch the Olympics. Need to talk to Rebecca on Thursday before I do anymore to the Ashton. Have a good day/night/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx


I hope you are bringing it along. I'm longing to see it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

How old is Marshmallow? Coin purse sounds cute.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> 
> My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......
> 
> ...


Well done, I am extremely proud of you - you deserve a *GOLD* medal :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I knew you could do it, you are now a fully fledged adult ...... Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Lifeline - it is now August 7, in Australia - so let me be the first to wish Marshmallow a very happy birthday & I hope she has a wonderful day xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done, I am extremely proud of you - you deserve a *GOLD* medal :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I knew you could do it, you are now a fully fledged adult ...... Hahahahahahaha


Thank You, Thank You. I am feeling very Olympic..... as I am an amateur adult..... DH is going to stop by to fix her garbage disposal. It will be interesting to hear if she even mentions it....

He *did* get on a jury... the 12th man. He will have to reschedule the dietician. His reaction to that was to ask just what fattening, unhealthy fast food I would like brought home for dinner:!: That also leaves me free to take mom to dentist after I return home from my appointment but I can't reschedule until tomorrow..... That means no pay this week either, but we must all do our civic duty.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How old is Marshmallow? Coin purse sounds cute.....


She is now 14. She is always loosing purses so one more won't harm. She now has her gift and has been showing me which phone she wants to get. She just needs a little more money, which I think her Grandma will oblige.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lifeline - it is now August 7, in Australia - so let me be the first to wish Marshmallow a very happy birthday & I hope she has a wonderful day xx


Marshmallow says THANK YOU VERY MUCH (she's telling me she didn't shout it)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> 
> My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......
> 
> ...


Well done, Jynx , I know how hard thaty must have been for you, but it was the right thing to do. I am really really proud of you xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey and a very big

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARSHMALLOW - and remember

On your birthday you can do whatever you like!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> 
> My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......
> 
> ...


I'm so proud of you too......You MUST feel better for that. Well done. what you said and did is "spot on!" in my book...Good for you. It'll do your mam good to meet with resistance sometimes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > How old is Marshmallow? Coin purse sounds cute.....
> ...


Happy birthday marshmallow...Have a god day...Ae you wanting one of those smart phones?


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

morning

just up as I didnt get home till late cos I was helping at the Tattoo 

IT ABSOLUTELY POURED

all the kids got drenched but didn't mind! I did tho

don't know if I'm helping today or not I'll find out later.

hope all is well


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Sharon it's lovely to see you. How are you? Are you getting any tme to yourself? How's Sophy


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Lifeline - it is now August 7, in Australia - so let me be the first to wish Marshmallow a very happy birthday & I hope she has a wonderful day xx
> ...


Tell her it is ok to shout it, cos I am a very long way away :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> morning
> 
> just up as I didnt get home till late cos I was helping at the Tattoo
> 
> ...


Morning Tattooed lady. How are you? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Morning Xiang. I've just ordered some more bamboo circulars, 3 sets of very fine ones. How are youy today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Judi. I'm just going as I've got to go. It's "old biddy club" tonight...I wonder who upsets who today hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> ...


I'm proud of you too girl, I know it must have been hard but she dealt with it and will respect you more! Well done you!!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Susan, How are you. Got the date for my injections - 29 August. Got to take it easy until then! Some hope, but I did promise not to go jet skiing. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy. GS says he hopes you will leave me in Dalston Market as that is where I belong!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Morning Susan, Purple & Lifeline. I am having a lovely evening, poor DH is in bed & feeling quite ill - there is a nasty bug going around up here & now we are hoping that he can get over it before he gets a start date for work :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. I'm just going as I've got to go. It's "old biddy club" tonight...I wonder who upsets who today hahaha


Hope you don't get into any fights!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Morning Susan, How are you. Got the date for my injections - 29 August. Got to take it easy until then! Some hope, but I did promise not to go jet skiing. xx


you just do as your TOLD madam.....You're good at telling us, and worrying about us but don't do what YOU'RE told..... :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Morning Susan, Purple & Lifeline. I am having a lovely evening, poor DH is in bed & feeling quite ill - there is a nasty bug going around up here & now we are hoping that he can get over it before he gets a start date for work :roll:


Wish him better from me. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pleased your DH has a job Judi....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, How are you. Got the date for my injections - 29 August. Got to take it easy until then! Some hope, but I did promise not to go jet skiing. xx
> ...


Yes Mum, I promise to be a good girl. Mr P is being very strick so I am going to watch the Triathlon and knit. How are you today. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sorry girls but I have to go...DH needs to go to the back but before he does I need him to take me to the post office. I'll speak later bye......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go and put my pjs on and then lie on the sofa and watch the Olympics. Need to talk to Rebecca on Thursday before I do anymore to the Ashton. Have a good day/night/evening everyone. Lots of love and hugs. xx
> ...


Yes I shall bring it with me. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! Just dropped by to say hi! 
Happy Birthday, Marshmallow, 14? WOW!!
Had my ECG last night and all was well. They still want me to have my thyroid blood test but I don't think it will show anything. I think it must just have been watching Noel Edmonds on TV! :lol: 
Of to the launderette with my giant patchwork quilt in a minute. Have never used a launderette in my life, this could be interesting!!!
Hope everyone has a really good day, hopefully, I will be back later!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sorry girls but I have to go...DH needs to go to the back but before he does I need him to take me to the post office. I'll speak later bye......


Bye Susan, have a good day. I'm off to to get settled in front of the tv. Love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Just dropped by to say hi!
> Happy Birthday, Marshmallow, 14? WOW!!
> Had my ECG last night and all was well. They still want me to have my thyroid blood test but I don't think it will show anything. I think it must just have been watching Noel Edmonds on TV! :lol:
> Of to the launderette with my giant patchwork quilt in a minute. Have never used a launderette in my life, this could be interesting!!!
> Hope everyone has a really good day, hopefully, I will be back later!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Glad ECG was ok. We shall have a calm day on Thursday!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Judi. I'm just going as I've got to go. It's "old biddy club" tonight...I wonder who upsets who today hahaha


Be gentle with them, remember that you are almost the equivalent to turbo-charged now :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello everyone! Just dropped by to say hi!
> Happy Birthday, Marshmallow, 14? WOW!!
> Had my ECG last night and all was well. They still want me to have my thyroid blood test but I don't think it will show anything. I think it must just have been watching Noel Edmonds on TV! :lol:
> Of to the launderette with my giant patchwork quilt in a minute. Have never used a launderette in my life, this could be interesting!!!
> Hope everyone has a really good day, hopefully, I will be back later!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Better to have it checked, than not though. Hopefully they will give you a full blood check :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Everything in place, I think!! Woo-Hoo!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice little chat, will say farewell til later. Have a good day xoxo.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I'm looking forward to her running amock in Edinburgh!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So far, I have managed to stay away from Ebay... I'm afraid to even start.... Debbie Bliss is nice, but pricey. I've yet to decide what to knit next.... Concentration and time are shot all to hell.....
> 
> Just got a phone call that my younger friend (50ish) passed away this morning. The just put her on hospice 3 days ago..... At least she had a couple days of peace. It is a 4 hour drive to her service on Sat. and I may just go,,,,, depending on whether or not Mom has to go back to the dentist that day........


I'm sorry you've had more sorrow. The funeral is important to you. You can change mother's dental appointment.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Reporting in...... chocolate is eaten, blueberries are frozen, forms are printed out, yet to be filled out, driving directions printed out, *almost* all the ironing done. My little neighbor girl (7) is coming over this evening for a bit. We may have to find a new sewing project or she may "help" me organize........
> 
> My friend's service will now be Thurs. at 1..... don't know if I can do that. It will leave a lot of the gals who still work out s well.......
> 
> ...


so are we girl, so are we.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Saxy, So pleased you are going to join us on our London jaunt on Thursday. See you at Victoria station. Really looking forward to it. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Marshmallow and may she enjoy her special day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Marshmallow. Have a brilliant day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


Oh Saxy, I'm so sad for you....and Benson. there's nothing I can say to make it better, As long as he's not in pain eh?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been to the old biddies club and I won £15.60p.....good eh? That's some more for Edinburgh. I forgot my pens when I went so my friend M lent me one of hers and it proved lucky for me. haha. I started knitting the wrap this morning. I pulled it out on the 5th row because I went wrong hahaha...I WILL use this yarn....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been to the old biddies club and I won £15.60p.....good eh? That's some more for Edinburgh. I forgot my pens when I went so my friend M lent me one of hers and it proved lucky for me. haha. I started knitting the wrap this morning. I pulled it out on the 5th row because I went wrong hahaha...I WILL use this yarn....


so any time you need a open you borrow one, and carry on getting good luck!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Saxy, So pleased you are going to join us on our London jaunt on Thursday. See you at Victoria station. Really looking forward to it. xxx


Yee-Ha!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.
> ...


He's not in pain and there's an outside chance he'll pull through, thoug I don't see how. Trouble is, my vet is a real animal lover, and I don't think he can bear to lose my champion purrer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saxy, So pleased you are going to join us on our London jaunt on Thursday. See you at Victoria station. Really looking forward to it. xxx
> ...


indeed. I am really looking forward to seeing PV and you again. I really do love you two. And I'm longing to meet Lifeline. Still, not long now till Ally Pally and EDINBURGH!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


  xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Double Yee-ha!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.
> ...


thanks. I must admit I'm close to tears. A year ago I had four beautiful cats. I think by the end of the year I will have none. And Benson is only 11 years old.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I have a meeting in half an hour, the paperwork is all ready, and I must compose myself and go. At least this is a meeting I always enjoy. With all my Veterans. Vets of a different kind!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Morning Susan, Purple & Lifeline. I am having a lovely evening, poor DH is in bed & feeling quite ill - there is a nasty bug going around up here & now we are hoping that he can get over it before he gets a start date for work :roll:


Oh, sorry DH is ill.....but what is this about start date for work? Did I miss something? A job already....... YEAH


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, How are you. Got the date for my injections - 29 August. Got to take it easy until then! Some hope, but I did promise not to go jet skiing. xx
> ...


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!! I know how hard it is to be restricted.... but this is a case where you could do yourself some real damage...... BEHAVE..... You have a whole houseful of helping hands right now. ENJOY....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I agree, and we won't wear you out on Thursday, 'cos it's gonna be too hot.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


Dear Heart.... I do know how you feel..... having just been through all this with Motley. I hope you have a week-end full of extra cuddles and extra special treats. What a relief to know that he is not hurting though...... and what was the word on Ellie?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.
> ...


She's not being seen till the same day - 13th. But the vet says they often do silly things like that. Feline dementia.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I lied; I'm not with it. I've got another hour until me meeting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I lied; I'm not with it. I've got another hour until me meeting.


sorry...my meeting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't realize Benson was only 11 or that you had already lost two others this year..... I have another friend in exactly the same spot..... Again, I know the feeling. This is the first time in over 40 years that there has not been at least one cat in the house, and usually 2... I still have not disposed of the litter boxes or even the bag of cat food..... I'm not in denial,,,,, but just hate to shut that door forever.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Isn't life cruel sometimes? The only thing I can say is to think of all the good times you've had with them, all the love they have returned to you and how nice it is to think they may be frolicking like kittens.....somewhere!! x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


Oh Saxy .. I am so sad to hear about Benson - give him a very gentle cuddle from me xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello one and all. DH has gone to get the caravan mover. This should be fun!!!!I'm too tired to knit and haave just been watching the news. I thought I'd better come on for a while because if I fall asleep I'll not sleep later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, Purple & Lifeline. I am having a lovely evening, poor DH is in bed & feeling quite ill - there is a nasty bug going around up here & now we are hoping that he can get over it before he gets a start date for work :roll:
> ...


Yep - this one is only a short one, but we both think that it will be like this til he can retire, unless he is extremely fortunate :roll: :?

I am at DD4's house for the night. Her & the 2 little ones are ill & she needed a hand with the children - this virus is a nasty one, lots of kids have been hospitalised with it, hopefully this lot will begin to recover soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


what kind of virus is it? Cold? Upset stomach?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't realize Benson was only 11 or that you had already lost two others this year..... I have another friend in exactly the same spot..... Again, I know the feeling. This is the first time in over 40 years that there has not been at least one cat in the house, and usually 2... I still have not disposed of the litter boxes or even the bag of cat food..... I'm not in denial,,,,, but just hate to shut that door forever.....


I've already said I'm not getting another if they both go, but I've never lived without cats, even in the Army.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Nasty chest cough, sore throat with some & aches & pains - not nice at all.
How are you going with your meds! Is there any improvement yet?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize Benson was only 11 or that you had already lost two others this year..... I have another friend in exactly the same spot..... Again, I know the feeling. This is the first time in over 40 years that there has not been at least one cat in the house, and usually 2... I still have not disposed of the litter boxes or even the bag of cat food..... I'm not in denial,,,,, but just hate to shut that door forever.....
> ...


I know that one, I keep saying no more dogs, but we always end up with at least 2 more


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize Benson was only 11 or that you had already lost two others this year..... I have another friend in exactly the same spot..... Again, I know the feeling. This is the first time in over 40 years that there has not been at least one cat in the house, and usually 2... I still have not disposed of the litter boxes or even the bag of cat food..... I'm not in denial,,,,, but just hate to shut that door forever.....
> ...


I caught DH stroking a dog today!. I wish we had one...Lifes empty without an animal....You play it by ear and don't say never or yes.... :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine thanks Judi. I've had 2 tab;ets now hahahah I could climb a mountain hahahahahaha..........


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll brb I've got to ring a friend...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It has bee lovely to be on with a few of the group, this morning, but I had better get some sleep before the household wakes up - so I hope to chat like this again soon. Night all xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Saxy, So pleased you are going to join us on our London jaunt on Thursday. See you at Victoria station. Really looking forward to it. xxx
> ...


I second that. I am really pleased that I am going to get to meet you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Quite right, it will be more of a saunter than a jaunt!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Hi Judi! It's great you are helping out but take care of yourself and DON'T go and get the virus yourself!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Happy Birthday to Marshmallow and may she enjoy her special day.


Thank you. She's had a quiet dy. She decided she wanted a birthday pudding instead of cke. So she made it herself- Banoffee pie. That's a treat to make it, she likes working in the kitchen.

She's off tomorrow to see the Lorax with BFF and to get the phone she's been wanting. She received enough birthday money.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry to rain on your parade again girls. My lovely Benson has a tumour in his stomach. He goes back to the vet on Mon 13th, and that's crunch day. I'm assured he is not in pain so it's worth leaving things till then.


I am really sorry to hear bout poor Benson. So glad he isn't suffering.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You'll like Saxy Lifeline...she's very easy!!! a bit like Flo!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday to Marshmallow and may she enjoy her special day.
> ...


Ours went to see the lorax. they said it was OK but not as funny as they thought it would be.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Susan, Purple & Lifeline. I am having a lovely evening, poor DH is in bed & feeling quite ill - there is a nasty bug going around up here & now we are hoping that he can get over it before he gets a start date for work :roll:
> ...


Yes sorry to hear DH isn't well, but glad he has a job.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

TV time, back about ten if anyone is here then!! xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've already said I'm not getting another if they both go, but I've never lived without cats, even in the Army.


That's what I mean... DH and I have both said that we are not sure it would be fair to the feline.... as we may not outlive them..... Of course, the vet's nurse said there were lots of older cats that needed a home, but I would want the kitten stage to make me laugh and youth to train and set up our routines.... not inherit someone elses..... Besides, as much as I love having a cat, there is work, money, time involved. It's just hard to admit that we aren't spring chickens anymore..... How on earth did you havea cat in the Army?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've already said I'm not getting another if they both go, but I've never lived without cats, even in the Army.
> ...


She hid it in her bed....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, Xiang, I hope you still have that nurse's immunity to stuff.... You are doing so well right now... i don't want tosee you get started on a downward spiral by picking up a bug.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS - Glad that the new med strength seems to be working out better,,,, I'd love to be there to watch DH as he plays with the new toy.... and the caravan goes round and round and round..........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Well she will soon find out.

I am not going to see it. I will lurk near by with a cup of coffee and my knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Londy..... So glad the ECG was good. It's just a little scary when things are racing out of control.... so best to check it out.... Must just be one of those mysteries of life..... never solved and neverrepeated.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - Glad that the new med strength seems to be working out better,,,, I'd love to be there to watch DH as he plays with the new toy.... and the caravan goes round and round and round..........


That has put a very amusing picture in my head.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> GS - Glad that the new med strength seems to be working out better,,,, I'd love to be there to watch DH as he plays with the new toy.... and the caravan goes round and round and round..........


Of that , I have no doubt. hahahaha. As long as he doesn't doe it when I'm in it :hunf:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, turns out I have all day today to myself and here I sit wasting it on the computer. I'm going to run up and turn air on in studio,,,,, finish e-mails and actually make a tiny start on the studio...... Catch you all later.....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > GS - Glad that the new med strength seems to be working out better,,,, I'd love to be there to watch DH as he plays with the new toy.... and the caravan goes round and round and round..........
> ...


Now that picture is even funnier.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, turns out I have all day today to myself and here I sit wasting it on the computer. I'm going to run up and turn air on in studio,,,,, finish e-mails and actually make a tiny start on the studio...... Catch you all later.....


Enjoy your 'Me Time'.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you ever watch the soaps >Lifeline? Did you see C. street last night?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evenibng everyone from rainy Surrey. Spent tody watching Olympics and DDs friend and children came over this afternoon and they all played togetherr beautifully. How is everyone this evening? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Do you ever watch the soaps >Lifeline? Did you see C. street last night?


I'm afraid not. I used to as a child. I remember something about Tracey Langton being kidnapped as a baby, and the Ogdens, of course.

I have to say I listen to the Archers. I was listening last night. It was quite tense and I messed up my knitting. I had to tink 3 rows- I hadn't put a lifeline in :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, turns out I have all day today to myself and here I sit wasting it on the computer. I'm going to run up and turn air on in studio,,,,, finish e-mails and actually make a tiny start on the studio...... Catch you all later.....


Good for you Jynx and about time too! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evenibng everyone from rainy Surrey. Spent tody watching Olympics and DDs friend and children came over this afternoon and they all played togetherr beautifully. How is everyone this evening? xx


Sounds like you had a good day. I actually watched a (tiny) bit of the Olympics today, the gymnastics.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Lifeline and Susan, have you had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Evening Lifeline and Susan, have you had a good day?


It's not been bad. Still on the war path of the ct fleas.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This Debbie Bliss book I've got for Rialto lace has some lovely patterns it. I'm onto my third projects and I've pulled the other 2 out hahahaha...The thing I find is the problem is the fineness of the yarn. It's not so much the pattern.Althugh I'm having to concentrate. Evening our Purple....I won £15 for Edinburgh today....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Can I brng my roller skaters|?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This Debbie Bliss book I've got for Rialto lace has some lovely patterns it. I'm onto my third projects and I've pulled the other 2 out hahahaha...The thing I find is the problem is the fineness of the yarn. It's not so much the pattern.Althugh I'm having to concentrate. Evening our Purple....I won £15 for Edinburgh today....


Yes the fineness of the wool is the problem. I have to wear my glasses with the fine stuff. Your certainly getting your money's woth out of that book :XD:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is reading all about this caravan mover. did I tell you he was home? It's peeing down outside so he can't put it on tonight. He'll be up bright and early in the morning. It's great when he hads a job to do he's not a bit of bother...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Don't even think about it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This Debbie Bliss book I've got for Rialto lace has some lovely patterns it. I'm onto my third projects and I've pulled the other 2 out hahahaha...The thing I find is the problem is the fineness of the yarn. It's not so much the pattern.Althugh I'm having to concentrate. Evening our Purple....I won £15 for Edinburgh today....


Book sounds good. Fine yarn is lovely to work with, I find anything thicker than 4 ply feels like rope. Your Edinburgh fund is growing nicelyl How are you? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Lifeline, I Find my eyes go blurry after a few lines. I thought I maybe needed new glasses.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I brng my roller skaters|?[/quote]

Don't even think about it.[/quote]

Skate board? Evening Lifeline. xx Did Marshmallow have a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is reading all about this caravan mover. did I tell you he was home? It's peeing down outside so he can't put it on tonight. He'll be up bright and early in the morning. It's great when he hads a job to do he's not a bit of bother...


Yes, I heard you are having a lot of rain, heard of flooding on the radio and MIL confirmed it when talking to DD for her b'day wishes.

Glad DH is occupied. What do yo think is the lasting time for it to keep him occupied?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purple, I'm doing good. Feel so much better now I know there's betterment and something has been diagnosed.I can at least try to contol my diet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Lifeline and Susan, have you had a good day?
> ...


Give the cat a bath - you've seen the directions!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lifeline, I Find my eyes go blurry after a few lines. I thought I maybe needed new glasses.


Mine too go blurry after a few lines. I think I need new glasses.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > DH is reading all about this caravan mover. did I tell you he was home? It's peeing down outside so he can't put it on tonight. He'll be up bright and early in the morning. It's great when he hads a job to do he's not a bit of bother...
> ...


Well it shouldn't take long to fit. He went to see Dr todasy and he has to have his blood taken and go back on Friday.....He looks tired to me, but he says he's fine.At least I got him 2 the Doctors.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Can I brng my roller skaters|?


Don't even think about it.[/quote]

Skate board? Evening Lifeline. xx Did Marshmallow have a good day?[/quote]

She's had a quiet day. She made Bannoffee pie for b'day pud instead of cake. She enjoys being in the kitchen.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes ma'am!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She can come and cook for me anytime.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Can I brng my roller skaters|?
> ...


Skate board? Evening Lifeline. xx Did Marshmallow have a good day?[/quote]

She's had a quiet day. She made Bannoffee pie for b'day pud instead of cake. She enjoys being in the kitchen.[/quote]

Like the sound of the pudding. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Well done you. So glad he's gone and is getting seen to. He doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


You do deserve being told Purple...You tell us all what to do because you're knid and loving, but you don't take any notice of us when we tell you what to do. These next few weeks you shpuld concentrate on knitting and grandchildren, not necessary in that order... :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> She can come and cook for me anytime.....


I bet she would jump at the chance.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


She's had a quiet day. She made Bannoffee pie for b'day pud instead of cake. She enjoys being in the kitchen.[/quote]

Like the sound of the pudding. xx[/quote]

It was yummy. There is a teeny weeny little bit left. I expect she will have that for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


He looks tired to me. But he'd not admit it. This is what happens when he gets a cold....He'll be right as rain, you watch.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


This is a common theme of the Tenas.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Well, still good he's having the blood tests, even if every thing is clear.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes ma'am![/quote]

You do deserve being told Purple...You tell us all what to do because you're knid and loving, but you don't take any notice of us when we tell you what to do. These next few weeks you shpuld concentrate on knitting and grandchildren, not necessary in that order... :thumbup:[/quote]

I promise to be good, not cos I want to but because I can't do much at the moment. Just had a couple of glasses of wine which seem to be much better than my pain meds. Only 3 weeks to wsait unless there is a cancellation the week before. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I am going to log off now. I want to get some more of my wrap knitted tonight. I might come on latter. If not, will chat tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

He looks tired to me. But he'd not admit it. This is what happens when he gets a cold....He'll be right as rain, you watch.[/quote]

Well, still good he's having the blood tests, even if every thing is clear.[/quote]

Susan, glad you are getting DH checked out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I am going to log off now. I want to get some more of my wrap knitted tonight. I might come on latter. If not, will chat tomorrow.


Bye for now Rebecca. May catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just keep knocking back the wine, bonny lass. I think I'll go to my bed now. It's really dark here now and peeing down. The old b's are on a bus trip next week. The fun has started all ready. we are going to Ripon then somewhere els. One woman wants us to spend longer in Ripon because she has a relative there that she wants to spend the afternoon with!!!! Doesn't matter about the other 60+ people on the bus!!!! You couldn't make it upo. They were all showing each other the veins today and were trying to see who had the worst....I felt quite sick!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to my bed now Purple..See you tomorrow....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to my bed now Purple..See you tomorrow....


Night Susan, sleep well. I'm going to put my pjs on and knit a bit. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Londy..... So glad the ECG was good. It's just a little scary when things are racing out of control.... so best to check it out.... Must just be one of those mysteries of life..... never solved and neverrepeated.....


Let's hope not! Thanks Jynx x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Like the sound of the pudding. xx[/quote]

It was yummy. There is a teeny weeny little bit left. I expect she will have that for breakfast tomorrow.[/quote]

Oh the joy of not feeling guilty about a naughty breakfast! Long may she remain that way!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Londy..... So glad the ECG was good. It's just a little scary when things are racing out of control.... so best to check it out.... Must just be one of those mysteries of life..... never solved and neverrepeated.....
> ...


Evening Londy, Been looking at the trains for Edinburgh. To get yours from Kings Cross, Saxys from Worthing and mine from Camberley seems to get us all on different trains. I think the best thing to do ids just get the three from Kings Cross and them sort out mine and Saxy's ourselves. Oh forgot to say that I shall probably be coming up and back with you as the trains to Glasgow are much much more expensive. How are you this evening. I have done just a few more rows of my shawl as it is hard to knit lying down!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Oh honey, why are you lying down? Is it to ease your poor shoulder? I am fine thank you and have had a good day. Took my finally-finished patchwork quilt to the launderette this morning, should have taken my knitting but took 50 shades of Grey instead. It got very warm in that launderette!!! The quilt has come up a treat though so I am ready to let it go now. Had tea with my lovely neighbour this afternoon, she is minding her DD's cute little dog at her DD's large and lovely house about 10 mins drive from us so we went posh and had the Earl Grey in the best bone china!!! How are you dear?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now as my neck has had enough of holding my head up. Good night/morning/evening to all my lovely friends. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to bed now as my neck has had enough of holding my head up. Good night/morning/evening to all my lovely friends. Love and hugs xxx


Night night dear!! We've just been split again by the way, quite threw me for a minute there when I couldn't find you!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope everyone has got their pms telling you where we are. Night night. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple thank you for the pm

Had a really nice day with Linky she had to go to the drs. And we went to dinner and yarn shopping yeah

saxy sorry to hear about your dear kitty hope he feels better

Judi sorry your DH is not well but glad that he found a job even if it is temporary 

Susan would love to be a fly near by when DH starts playing with the caravan mover could be real interesting


Must go and work on new project before hitting the hay 
Love and gentle hugs
Binky


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purple thank you for the pm
> 
> Had a really nice day with Linky she had to go to the drs. And we went to dinner and yarn shopping yeah
> 
> ...


Yes , because going to the doc is always soooo much fun LOL !  
i know .. 
I had fun just being out with ya lol

Hello everyone  
goodnight everyone  
Im going to attempt to sleep HAHAHAHA .. i heard the laughter around the world !!  
Lots O Love all 
XOXO


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thanks Londy, I am hoping that I won't get it, and am taking all available precautions. I am doing ok for now & using mega amounts of eucalyptus & Tea Tree oils :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thanks Londy, I am hoping that I won't get it, and am taking all available precautions. I am doing ok for now & using mega amounts of eucalyptus & Tea Tree oils :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


They were right, it wasn't really funny - more of an educational type of film to encourage improving the environment


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Purple thank you for the pm
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean to laugh out loud......phew...who am I kidding hahaha

Love ya!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It was yummy. There is a teeny weeny little bit left. I expect she will have that for breakfast tomorrow.[/quote]

Oh the joy of not feeling guilty about a naughty breakfast! Long may she remain that way!!![/quote]

It's difficult to get her to have breakfast, so to be honest I go with it. She is such a skinny minny it won't do her ny harm.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's the stuff!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning Shand, nice to hear you are getting back to normal. How is Grizzle and how are you? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


HELLO!!! Nice to see you on here Shand, you have been missed! Hope all is well and glad things are getting back to normal, whatever that is!!!xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?


Good morning dear, weather is the same here and it is quite muggy. We are heading for Broadstairs today, I need a bit of sea air so I hope the rain holds off!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


Morning Londy How are you. I like this Ashtonb shawl. Just hope I am doing it right. I'll let Saxy and Lifeline examine it tomorrow. Just received 3 pr of vvv small circular bamboo needles that I ordered of ebay yesterday. Little Madam said they would be just right for her dollies!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?
> ...


Are you going to go for a paddle. Haven't been to Broadstairs for years. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Me neither! Think I was last there with my mum back in the eighties! If I can find somewhere quiet to sit there, might take the Ashton stuff with me and try and get started so I have something to show and tell tomorrow!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Have you got lifelines notes for the very beginning bit?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Lifeline, Thought DD might like this


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, I have thank you, it's all going with me!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi girls, yes everything is fine here and we are both well, love the picture Purple, it sounds as though you all doing this ashton shawl together, good luck to you all with it will look forward th seeing the pictures when they are finished love and hugs shand


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> Hi girls, yes everything is fine here and we are both well, love the picture Purple, it sounds as though you all doing this ashton shawl together, good luck to you all with it will look forward th seeing the pictures when they are finished love and hugs shand


Well, I'm still talking about starting it!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

the sun has just come out here, so Im going to say bye and go and put some washing out talk to you all later hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> Hi girls, yes everything is fine here and we are both well, love the picture Purple, it sounds as though you all doing this ashton shawl together, good luck to you all with it will look forward th seeing the pictures when they are finished love and hugs shand


This is my first attempt at the ashton shawl and I'm enjoying it. Seeing Saxy and Lifeline tomorrow and they've already made one so I shll get some expert advice. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> the sun has just come out here, so Im going to say bye and go and put some washing out talk to you all later hugs shand


Bye Shand, you have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > Hi girls, yes everything is fine here and we are both well, love the picture Purple, it sounds as though you all doing this ashton shawl together, good luck to you all with it will look forward th seeing the pictures when they are finished love and hugs shand
> ...


Stop talking and get on with it!!! I expect you to have it finished by tomorrow. xxx

I'm off DD has just arrived with two huge wardrobes they've bought off ebay. How where the heck are they going to put them!!
Have a good day everyone. Catch you all later. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

shand said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Good to see you again, Shand, have wondered where you were & how you were doing 
:XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?


Are you feeling ok, Purple, your typing seems a little off - or are you being assisited by a little person :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


 :-D  :-D :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?
> ...


You guessed it, having lots of help as well as being heavily involved in organizing playpeople village! I'm just going to get my train ticket for tomorrow, so I hope to catch you later. Hope you had a good day. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yes, I got home from DD's at 11am & have done very little since then. I will probably go in there tomorrow & give her a break from the little poppet :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

wow.I've landed!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry I'm late. I got up and felt so very tired that I went back to bed for an hour. I'm ok now. I;ve been worrying about this wrap I'm doing and I honestly think that I cant work with this wonderful yarn. I can't see it half the time. Do you think I'm a failure to give up on it girls? I think I'll do a wrap but maybe in 4ply and not this embroidery cotton ply?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning Shand it's lovely to see you. I've missed you...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I may get on with a little knitting because I'm not doing much apart from a Sunday Dinner, for all it's just Wednesday. DH is somewhere under the caravan, playing with his mover!!!!!It could end up a good day today. I don't know weather the family join the boat today or tomorrow. They did tell me, but I forget!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

so you moved and now on page 33!!!! Yakkity yak!! :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just spoken to GS2. The family are sitting round the pool and he is bored......he's always bored...so he'll come and talk to grandma....I don't think anyone knows but there you go!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


my sentiments entirely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


who are you calling easy?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've already said I'm not getting another if they both go, but I've never lived without cats, even in the Army.
> ...


There were feral cats under the huts. I managed to make friends with a couple of them. Then, one day I was in one of the tube stations in London and we met a guy who was about to kill this gorgeous, half wild tabby kitten whose mother had died. I took her back to barracks and kept her there for a couple of weeks until I could take her home. This was back in the early sixties when we wore stiff net petticoats and I kept her hidden in the bottom of my wardrobe among the petticoats. We called her Petite Frou-Frou and she lived to a ripe old age back here in Worthing. I do have a blacvk and white photo of her somewhere. It's in my computer but it won't download.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Advocate has worked on my cats. It's the tiny house fleas I'm having trouble with.I've told DH it's because we have too much junk and I'm going minimalist!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


the hardest and most important step! Well done. Mine is going through so many tests now since I finally got him to go. He should have had them done years ago.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just keep knocking back the wine, bonny lass. I think I'll go to my bed now. It's really dark here now and peeing down. The old b's are on a bus trip next week. The fun has started all ready. we are going to Ripon then somewhere els. One woman wants us to spend longer in Ripon because she has a relative there that she wants to spend the afternoon with!!!! Doesn't matter about the other 60+ people on the bus!!!! You couldn't make it upo. They were all showing each other the veins today and were trying to see who had the worst....I felt quite sick!


OMG, who got the gold?!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I feel the exitement growing.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> Morning girls, how are we all today,lots of birthday hugs to all the birthday girls I have missed,starting to get back to normal now here, so hoping to be able to talk to you all more often now, instead of just catching up late at night,and getting some knitting done, all I have done these last few months is knit squares for a blanket, as I can do that without thinking,but back to WIP now and get some finished love and hugs shand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


love and hugs back. We love you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?


I'm fine. The weather's the same here, but it actually showered this morning. A light sprinkle. You'll probably get the same. Not too sure about tomorrow's weather now. Oh dear, what to wear???


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


my smallest is a size 14. But it's too long for dolls clothes. I really must learn how to use long circulars for short circles.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hi Lifeline, Thought DD might like this


adorable. Ellie's mother was pure white. We lost her just before Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> so you moved and now on page 33!!!! Yakkity yak!! :shock:


you can remember when you did the yakkity Yak! You'll be back, when the Tattoo is over.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

that's it. I've caught up, answered your posts, all on my own again. I'll catch up again later.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is sunny and bright here in Pa. today and nicely warm. Going to doc's this morning. New BP med working well and now to get joints up to par.

I just ordered my circ needle yesterday for the Ashton Shawl project. I think I got a needle like Purple's, where you can attach a lifeline and as you knit , you place the line at same time. Great idea.

I know all you lovely ladies will have a wonderful outing together. I must confess, I am a bit jealous, but in a good way. Would love to meet you all in person, but can't wait to hear about all your adventures.

Saxy, so sorry to hear about Benson's illness. Love and cuddles to you both.

Shand, happy to hear things settling down for you. You are missed.

Sharon don't get soaked in the rain storms, don't want you geting a cold. Hope little tena is enjoying being part of the Tatoo Group.

GS I am with you. I couldn't work with the soft fine yarn either. I am taking Londy's advice and will use it along with another yarn for a differnet project. Knitting is supposed to be relaxing and fun and if not, go on to something else.hahaha

Xiang, so happy your DH has found work. Hope he is feeling better and over the nasty bug he picked up. Also hope you don't come down with it taking care of GKs who have it. Hope everyone feels much improved soon.

Oh my, time sure does pass quickly on here. I need to do a boot scoot or at least a limp out here. Need to get ready for appt. Will be back later. Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone. It is sunny and bright here in Pa. today and nicely warm. Going to doc's this morning. New BP med working well and now to get joints up to par.
> 
> I just ordered my circ needle yesterday for the Ashton Shawl project. I think I got a needle like Purple's, where you can attach a lifeline and as you knit , you place the line at same time. Great idea.
> 
> ...


Pearly, thanks for your kind words. I wish you could be with us in London as well. It is apparently very quite, which is unusual, because everyone has been frightened away with the Olympics. So we're going to jive it up as bit. Lots of happy laughter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I said thaT 3 WEEKS AGO. i WENT MINIMALIST FOR AN HOUR THEN DID NO MORE  So the junk I raked out of a wardrobe is now on the floor in the bedroom.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish I was with you too...get a gold medal for knitting.Have a wonderful time. Last night DH decided to cook cheese on toast i my small oven under the grill. I've just put the small oven on for yorkshire puds and the smeel of burning is disgusting...I'll murder him if I find him. The last time I saw him he was taking the caravan for a walk....Stupid if you ask me...We could have a puppy to do that with


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Is there anybody here?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Is there anybody here?


Hello Susan, I am here. How are you? Any more rin today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, I don't think it's wrong to give up on the lace yarn. We are all different. What works for some doesn't for others. Have you considered doubling it up? Or would the two srands make it even harder to work with?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wish I was with you too...get a gold medal for knitting.Have a wonderful time. Last night DH decided to cook cheese on toast i my small oven under the grill. I've just put the small oven on for yorkshire puds and the smeel of burning is disgusting...I'll murder him if I find him. The last time I saw him he was taking the caravan for a walk....Stupid if you ask me...We could have a puppy to do that with


Are you very desperate to have a puppy? You often mention it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd love a puppy. I've just been mentioning a craft room too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need something like a conservatory on the back of the house and I could use it as a craft room...I have all these mad ideas. I've had 2 dogs in our marriage and lost our Heidi 3 yrs ago. I would like another one but she cost us a fortune in medicines. And DH thinks it would tie us now we are on the pension. GS2and DIL are allergic. It would have to be a non shedding dog..How are you today? I wish I was going with you tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I need something like a conservatory on the back of the house and I could use it as a craft room...I have all these mad ideas. I've had 2 dogs in our marriage and lost our Heidi 3 yrs ago. I would like another one but she cost us a fortune in medicines. And DH thinks it would tie us now we are on the pension. GS2and DIL are allergic. It would have to be a non shedding dog..How are you today? I wish I was going with you tomorrow.


These alergies are a real problem aren't they.

A craft room sounds wonderful. A puppy sounds like a tie. I grew up with dogs but in the main I'm happy to not have one. It would get you and DH out for lots of walks though, something you could do together to make up for the bingo.

I would love it if you could come tomorrow, I would love to meet you. I am really looking forward to meeting Saxy. I feel bad when it's mentioned on here as everyone can't join us. But I guess that's better tan us keeping it a secret. It would only slip out at some point.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got a pot of coffee brewing. Want some?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I need something like a conservatory on the back of the house and I could use it as a craft room...I have all these mad ideas. I've had 2 dogs in our marriage and lost our Heidi 3 yrs ago. I would like another one but she cost us a fortune in medicines. And DH thinks it would tie us now we are on the pension. GS2and DIL are allergic. It would have to be a non shedding dog..How are you today? I wish I was going with you tomorrow.
> ...


I'd love some coffee. I feel a little pang because I can't meet you all, but I'm over the moon that you all meet. I'll see everyone in Edinburgh. and maybe oneday see you. Perhaps we'll have another short break and you could go on that. I can't imagine what you look like. You've got to be told though, that this lot is bonkers and once you meet them you'll laugh all day. We've had photo's from John Lewis's toilets...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm not prepared to post a pic on here but I could emil one to you. Sorry that sounds like I'm being boring about not posting pics.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh, and coffee coming up.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I quite agree with you, especially with the job you do....But yes, I'd love you to send me a photo....I have you with dark, long hair and very thin?????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you got my e-mail address?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


you've got the thin bit nearly right. I fight with keeping the weight down since passing forty ( a few years ago). But short hair and grey. Was blond (mousey) with a touch of red.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you got my e-mail address?


Yes, it came with the e-crds. Oh and thank you for the crd from Marshmallow. She asked if I told you that she loves dogs and cats.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

There's quite a lot of cards on this thsat are cats and dogs...I could find a reason to send another one anytime.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> There's quite a lot of cards on this thsat are cats and dogs...I could find a reason to send another one anytime.


She would love tht. I have sent you an email.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just seen my e-mail. You are so different to what I imagined...Now, when we talk, I will know to whom (do you thing that is good grammar? haha)I am talking to. Thanks for the pic....I'm going to get my knitting out now and settle down to the news at 6pm. If I don't get back on tonight PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE the four of you have a fantastic day in the Capital... All buy some yarn on me....(watch that Purple with the wine..She's a part time Alchy hahahaha)...Watch that Londy she'll lead you astray and as for Saxy. Well, she's not a bit of bother. Sit her in a corner and she's happy, bless her. I think she's lovely...She had a bad time at York and she never moaned.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just seen my e-mail. You are so different to what I imagined...Now, when we talk, I will know to whom (do you thing that is good grammar? haha)I am talking to. Thanks for the pic....I'm going to get my knitting out now and settle down to the news at 6pm. If I don't get back on tonight PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE the four of you have a fantastic day in the Capital... All buy some yarn on me....(watch that Purple with the wine..She's a part time Alchy hahahaha)...Watch that Londy she'll lead you astray and as for Saxy. Well, she's not a bit of bother. Sit her in a corner and she's happy, bless her. I think she's lovely...She had a bad time at York and she never moaned.


You have a nice evening. It's been great chatting. I am sure we will have a lovely time tomorrow. We will report back to you. I'm going to get on with my knitting now as well.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello. Sorry I missed you Lifeline and GS. Have fun knitting. Hope to chat later. Bye.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm here purley...I've just put my knitting down for a whlie..Hoew are you?????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> so you moved and now on page 33!!!! Yakkity yak!! :shock:


It would have been 66 if you'd been when here when you should be!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've just seen my e-mail. You are so different to what I imagined...Now, when we talk, I will know to whom (do you thing that is good grammar? haha)I am talking to. Thanks for the pic....I'm going to get my knitting out now and settle down to the news at 6pm. If I don't get back on tonight PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE the four of you have a fantastic day in the Capital... All buy some yarn on me....(watch that Purple with the wine..She's a part time Alchy hahahaha)...Watch that Londy she'll lead you astray and as for Saxy. Well, she's not a bit of bother. Sit her in a corner and she's happy, bless her. I think she's lovely...She had a bad time at York and she never moaned.
> ...


Oi!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Londy, I hope you have a fab day tomorrow. the weather is supposed to be very nice too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy, I hope you have a fab day tomorrow. the weather is supposed to be very nice too.


Thanks love, I too so wish you could be there, we're doing something different this time, Dalston Market, then Camden Horse Tunnels!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Londy, I hope you have a fab day tomorrow. the weather is supposed to be very nice too.
> ...


I've never, ever heard of those places. I just remember I loved going on the tube stations. I never could get enough when DH and me were younger......(the tubes were good too)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have you got my e-mail address?


Yes! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just seen my e-mail. You are so different to what I imagined...Now, when we talk, I will know to whom (do you thing that is good grammar? haha)I am talking to. Thanks for the pic....I'm going to get my knitting out now and settle down to the news at 6pm. If I don't get back on tonight PLEASE,PLEASE,PLEASE the four of you have a fantastic day in the Capital... All buy some yarn on me....(watch that Purple with the wine..She's a part time Alchy hahahaha)...Watch that Londy she'll lead you astray and as for Saxy. Well, she's not a bit of bother. Sit her in a corner and she's happy, bless her. I think she's lovely...She had a bad time at York and she never moaned.


There's nothing 'part time' about it!! Anyway its Londy who usually gets sozzled.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from sunny Surrey, it is warming up here. Just had fish and chips and a few glasses of wine. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wow.I've landed!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry I'm late. I got up and felt so very tired that I went back to bed for an hour. I'm ok now. I;ve been worrying about this wrap I'm doing and I honestly think that I cant work with this wonderful yarn. I can't see it half the time. Do you think I'm a failure to give up on it girls? I think I'll do a wrap but maybe in 4ply and not this embroidery cotton ply?


Ifg you are finding it hard then don't do it, use something you are hapy with it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Hood morning everyone from cloudy, but the sun isd breking through Surrey. Hope yoy've all found where we are. How is everyone today?
> ...


Not a lot!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to do a bit more knitting after I've had a race with Little Madam as to who cn get their pjs on first. Bet I win! Catch you later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. No one here I think at the moment. I am going to have a look around KP for a while so I will be here if anyone comes on. I've done so much knitting I'm beginning to make mistakes so I've given up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. No one here I think at the moment. I am going to have a look around KP for a while so I will be here if anyone comes on. I've done so much knitting I'm beginning to make mistakes so I've given up.


Evening Rebecca, Done a bit more to the Ashton. Getting the hang of it, but taking it slowly. It's now in my bag ready for tomorrow. I've got gs to give me an early morning wake up call with a cup of coffee tomorrow. Are you still knitting your shawl? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi you guys!! Off to bed in a minute (early-ish start tomorrow, want to be wide awake then!!) Well I have made a start on the Ashton - Hurray!!! However, because I was cocky enough to try and do it while I was watching Lewis, I restarted the first chart 5 times!! Then, when I finally got to the last row, I found a blunder about 10 rows back, so it's off the need les again!! BUT - the important thing is that I get it!!!! Thanks Rebecca for all the help at the beginning, that made such a difference!! By the way, broadstairs was fab!! I'd move there if the gks would come too!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi you guys!! Off to bed in a minute (early-ish start tomorrow, want to be wide awake then!!) Well I have made a start on the Ashton - Hurray!!! However, because I was cocky enough to try and do it while I was watching Lewis, I restarted the first chart 5 times!! Then, when I finally got to the last row, I found a blunder about 10 rows back, so it's off the need les again!! BUT - the important thing is that I get it!!!! Thanks Rebecca for all the help at the beginning, that made such a difference!! By the way, broadstairs was fab!! I'd move there if the gks would come too!! :lol: :lol:


Glad you had a good day and eventually started the shawl. I'm off to bed too. Getting the 9.18 train to Clapham Junction and then change for Victoria to meet Saxy. Hopefully see you around 11.30 ish. Til tomorrow, night night and love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry I missed you Rebecca, but see you tomorrow. Night night, love and hugs. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I truly hope all of you have a wonderful time tomorrow and don't get into to much trouble


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gs I wish you could have a puppy even though they do tie you down a little me and DH have been married 23 years and have always had a dog, I take that back after Cody died we might have been six months without one  and we might have been married three or four months before getting Cody loved that dog he was an Australian shepherd white and brown so sweet


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Sorry I missed you Rebecca, but see you tomorrow. Night night, love and hugs. xxx


I think I missed you by about 5 minutes. I must have logged off 5mins before you came on.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I truly hope all of you have a wonderful time tomorrow and don't get into to much trouble


I think we are going to have a lovely time. The sun is shining, so it looks set for good weather.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Gs I wish you could have a puppy even though they do tie you down a little me and DH have been married 23 years and have always had a dog, I take that back after Cody died we might have been six months without one  and we might have been married three or four months before getting Cody loved that dog he was an Australian shepherd white and brown so sweet


23 years is the same as me nd my DH.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Surrey. I am up and ready for thr day. I'm all excited about meeting my special friends in London. GS's alarm call was a bit early, but I was awake anyway, must be the ezcitement. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from a sunny Surrey. I am up and ready for thr day. I'm all excited about meeting my special friends in London. GS's alarm call was a bit early, but I was awake anyway, must be the ezcitement. How is everyone today? xx


Good morning. I was awake early too. 5.55 the clock said. I did go back to sleep though, drifted in and out. Got up properly 10mins ago.

I am bringing the shawl I'm working on at the moment and would you like me to bring the completed Ashton?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right I'm off to get into the shower. I leave in 1 hour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a sunny Surrey. I am up and ready for thr day. I'm all excited about meeting my special friends in London. GS's alarm call was a bit early, but I was awake anyway, must be the ezcitement. How is everyone today? xx
> ...


Morning Rebecca, Yes please bring the ashton if it's not too much to carry. Having an arguement with gs at the moment Told him it's way too early for that kind of thing!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I truly hope all of you have a wonderful time tomorrow and don't get into to much trouble


Wish you could come and join us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off too, see you later and everyone else have a good day. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Way too early for ? an argument?

I really am off now see you at 11.30ish


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> wow.I've landed!!!!!!!!!!!!Sorry I'm late. I got up and felt so very tired that I went back to bed for an hour. I'm ok now. I;ve been worrying about this wrap I'm doing and I honestly think that I cant work with this wonderful yarn. I can't see it half the time. Do you think I'm a failure to give up on it girls? I think I'll do a wrap but maybe in 4ply and not this embroidery cotton ply?


Have you got enough of the problem yarn to knit with 2 of the yarns together? That is what I will be doing with for one of my projects


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I do remember you doing that :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off too, see you later and everyone else have a good day. xxx


I hope you took Mini Xiang with you, otherwise she will be devastated. That is my way of getting around the UK ...... Hahahahahaha at least one photo per trip to stay with Mini Xiang xoxoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone how are you all today? Have a fab time on your day out....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for my hairdresser


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm waiting for my hairdresser


Hello Susan, are you going for a new style, or just a trim & tidy up :XD:

Apart from that, how are you going - feeling on top of the world yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going to watch a film, will check back later to see if anyone has ventured on xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Pa. Off to take DH to doctor's. If we didn't go to doctor's we would never go any where.hahaha Nothing new going on here. Think I will stop at craft store to buy beading for the ends of my DD shawl and replace a set of Dpn's I gave away. Grocery shopping is on the list of to do things also. Also want to try to find a lovely small round rug for the house in Florida's guest room.

I am sure the meet up with some of the ladies today will be most enjoyable for them and can't wait to hear about it.

Hope your hair dresser has arrived GS and you are enjoying a new do. Hi Xiang, how are you. How are your projects coming along????

Well I am off, everyone be good and have a lovely day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Pa. Off to take DH to doctor's. If we didn't go to doctor's we would never go any where.hahaha Nothing new going on here. Think I will stop at craft store to buy beading for the ends of my DD shawl and replace a set of Dpn's I gave away. Grocery shopping is on the list of to do things also. Also want to try to find a lovely small round rug for the house in Florida's guest room.
> 
> I am sure the meet up with some of the ladies today will be most enjoyable for them and can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearly, I have just got out of bed again - not ready for sleep just yet. I am finishing off WIP's for now, then I will begin new projects again. I will be showing DD3a few shawl patterns so that she can choose 1, then I will make it as a wedding gift for her, when they finally set a date. I will also be making more dolls for the GD's, so still plenty to do. Also need to begin work on some quilting WIP's & maybe get them finished for Christmas


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I've been well and truely spoilt today for my lunch!!!! We had a cappucino and a bacon bun on a park bench!!!!That was my lunch out!!!bless him. I got my hair trimmed today and qhen we went to the garden centre, there was a woman there wanting to sell her makeup from a cart. She asked me if I'd like to be made up. I told her that I wouldn't be buying any (I could sell her some) and she said it didn't matter. Anyway she made me up and I thought I looked "tarty"...I didn't buy any and the woman was a bit huffy! Well I told her at the start It was a non runner. Tammies sent me a lovely little gift and I texted her to thank her.She says to tell you all that she's busy at the moment and passes on her love to you all.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

See you have all been bush doing 'your own thing'. Hope you have all been enjoying yourselves. Have been away, yet again, but have managed a bit of time on the shawl. Got as far as half way through Chart 3 and decided it needed to be done on slightly larger needles - so started again. Now approaching end of Chart 2a. It's quite a whizz and goes quite quickly. Hope you have all getting along with your shawls. Best wishes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> See you have all been bush doing 'your own thing'. Hope you have all been enjoying yourselves. Have been away, yet again, but have managed a bit of time on the shawl. Got as far as half way through Chart 3 and decided it needed to be done on slightly larger needles - so started again. Now approaching end of Chart 2a. It's quite a whizz and goes quite quickly. Hope you have all getting along with your shawls. Best wishes.


I've given up on the one I was doing. It wasn't so much the pattern it was the yarn.I can't seem to see or cope with the fingering yarn...What are you using, and where have you been?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > See you have all been bush doing 'your own thing'. Hope you have all been enjoying yourselves. Have been away, yet again, but have managed a bit of time on the shawl. Got as far as half way through Chart 3 and decided it needed to be done on slightly larger needles - so started again. Now approaching end of Chart 2a. It's quite a whizz and goes quite quickly. Hope you have all getting along with your shawls. Best wishes.
> ...


Hello there, how are you? I just missed you last time. I am getting cuddled by Mint, at the moment, but will be going to bed shortly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm pm'ing you...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I'm going now and I may see you later. Tomorrow I'm going out with BP. She goes on a cruise next week and I'll be looking after Tessa. I suspect the 4 muskateers will be signing in shortly..I hope London's still there...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi, I'm going now and I may see you later. Tomorrow I'm going out with BP. She goes on a cruise next week and I'll be looking after Tessa. I suspect the 4 muskateers will be signing in shortly..I hope London's still there...


Ok, have a lovely time. I am off to bed now, to try & get some sleep & it's a bit too cold to be out of bed now xx


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > See you have all been bush doing 'your own thing'. Hope you have all been enjoying yourselves. Have been away, yet again, but have managed a bit of time on the shawl. Got as far as half way through Chart 3 and decided it needed to be done on slightly larger needles - so started again. Now approaching end of Chart 2a. It's quite a whizz and goes quite quickly. Hope you have all getting along with your shawls. Best wishes.
> ...


I like to use fine yarn but if it gets tooooo fine, then I get all fingers and thumbs. I am using Rowan 'Fine Lace' which is 20% baby suri alpaca and 80% merino wool. It's beautifully soft. I travel a bit but get to go on holiday in a couple of weeks; staying close to home this year and just hopping across the channel to France for a bit. How are things with you Grandma.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello Xiang ... sleep tight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Hello Xiang ... sleep tight.


Hi & bye BF


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi ladies, home from a lovely day with Purple, Lifeline and Saxy. It was hot and crowded but we had a fine time, it just went too quickly!! They loved my favourite fabric shop in Dalston (couldn't get them out!!) and we had a lovely late lunch at Camden Lock, followed by a brief tour of the Horse Tunnel Market!! Thanks girls, you're all brilliant!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I've been well and truely spoilt today for my lunch!!!! We had a cappucino and a bacon bun on a park bench!!!!That was my lunch out!!!bless him. I got my hair trimmed today and qhen we went to the garden centre, there was a woman there wanting to sell her makeup from a cart. She asked me if I'd like to be made up. I told her that I wouldn't be buying any (I could sell her some) and she said it didn't matter. Anyway she made me up and I thought I looked "tarty"...I didn't buy any and the woman was a bit huffy! Well I told her at the start It was a non runner. Tammies sent me a lovely little gift and I texted her to thank her.She says to tell you all that she's busy at the moment and passes on her love to you all.


...as we all pass ours back to her!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've watched the news and Dh has gone out to piotter in the garage. I've done a little knitting and little else. Is anybody coming on here tonight?????


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, sounds like a wonderful time was had by the 4 muskateers. So glad everyone liked your fabric shop Londy. Could stay in them for hours.What's in a horse tunnel market?

Lovely luncheon out GS. Cappucino my favorite beverage. Bacon anything is delish. Glad you and DH were able to be out and about for awhile.

Xiang sounds like you are getting caught up on all your wips. When is DD3 wanting to get married??A beautiful shawl would be a lovely gift for her to keep for ever and hand down to her own daughter.

Never made it to the craft store, it started pouring rain and Dh and I had no jackets or such with us. It is cool here to day. About 70 degrees F.May go out for a bite of dinner later. I need to get movimg on my shawl. Can only knit at the moment sporatically. Just happy I can still do it. Well, I'll check back later to see if anyone is on.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from SurreWas home just before 7pm and then had to feed Mr P who hadn't eaten all day!! I did!!!! House ios all quiet as family have got to in laws and then down to the seaside for the weekend.
Had a brilliant day with Londy, Saxy and Lifeline - there were ashton shawls in all directions. Dalston |Market (where I was born) was absolutely gorgeous, full of lovely caribbean fruit and vegetables as well as the normal one. Londy's fabric shop was gorgeous and bought just a few bits and pieces. Then on the Camden which ws ariot of colour and smells of all the different foods. Just didn't have enought time to do everything.
London was buzzing with all the Olymics and people going off to different events.
Really lovely day - thank you girls. How is everyone else today xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm off too, see you later and everyone else have a good day. xxx
> ...


Of course she came too and had a lovely time, thank you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just booked the train tickets from London toe Edinburgh for us southerners. Susan and Shand I will let you have details of the train and coach and seat numbers and hopefully you can get on the same train as us.
I'm off to bed as I am feeling strangley tired. Night night everyone. Lots of love and hugs and once again thanks again girls for a wonderful day. xxxc


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:



> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm sure she drank some of my wine!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, sounds like a wonderful time was had by the 4 muskateers. So glad everyone liked your fabric shop Londy. Could stay in them for hours.What's in a horse tunnel market?
> 
> Lovely luncheon out GS. Cappucino my favorite beverage. Bacon anything is delish. Glad you and DH were able to be out and about for awhile.
> 
> ...


The horse tunnels are under the railway at Camden, the horses were there to pull the carts way back, starting in 1854, collecting goods coming in by train from all over the country, steel and wool from the north, coal from Wales etc and they dug out all these tunnels for the horses to live in. At one time there were over 600 there with their own hospital and farriers etc. Now, they house a wonderful market and they have put bronze statues of horses to honour the poor things. Here is a Youtube link that will show you what it is like now. I don't think we want to know what it was like way back!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Very possibly, I did begin to feel a little woozy, just before I went to bed .... Hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That is excellent, hope there are some photos for us to see xoxo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy, thank you so much for the video of the horse tunnel market. What a neat atmosphere. Just told DH that if we can get to London, we are definitely going to go there.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you did get a photo or two done. Would love to see you altogther. Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time. Were you near the Olympic games venues???? Glad the crowds were not over whelming for you. How did all the Ashton Shawls talk and directions go. Purple and Londy are so lucky, you had our two instructors there, one on one. Hopefully my supplies will arrive sometime this week. I will start on the Ashton as I am starting to finish up other shawl.

Just in from dinner. Had a lovely meal, tummy full, now going to watch a little tv. Nitey nite to all, or good morning as the case maybe.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone glad the 4 muskateers had a wonderful time today

I have been on the computer almost all day taking care of school stuff and also had went to therapy this morning and my arms are sooooooo sore haven't even touched my projects today other than to show them to MIL and I am so tired I just might go to bed

Have a ton of stuff to do tomorrow to get ready for 
DH's business trip on monday and I have to get my driver's license renewed tomorrow I know I could do it online but I want a new pic since I have lost some weight 

Must go now and turn this off for the night Love and Hugs to you all 

Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning to you all. I'm all ready for my day at Whitby although it is overcast. I think the sun might burn through.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning to you all. I'm all ready for my day at Whitby although it is overcast. I think the sun might burn through.


Hi Susan, I hope the weather stays dry for you. Do you have time for a coffee - can you still drink coffee, or is that on the avoid list?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning to you all. I'm all ready for my day at Whitby although it is overcast. I think the sun might burn through.
> ...


I'm having one now..Do you want one? How are you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know why we are going to Whitby. We haven't been out together (apart from dancing) for ages. We shall probably find the fish and chip shop, the wool market and the chocolate shop. Anyone want to come????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I'm good, have had the house to myself, as DH had his first day of work today. This one was a training day & he has another 4 hours training on Monday, then continues on a 12 hour shift. He does 6 of these a week, for the next 5 weeks :thumbup: :thumbup:

I will be making some coffee a little later, I have had a lot of fluid today & am feeling a little full - but I am looking forward to this coffee :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't know why we are going to Whitby. We haven't been out together (apart from dancing) for ages. We shall probably find the fish and chip shop, the wool market and the chocolate shop. Anyone want to come????


I will meet you at the wool market, then go to the chocolate shop with you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm supposed to have 8 cups of water a day, well I'm complying with everything else but The water is black coffee...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It really is a wool market. It's in the town hall and the yarn is nearly all in hanks. there's rowan, noro, etc. Too expensive for me!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm supposed to have 8 cups of water a day, well I'm complying with everything else but The water is black coffee...


Oh well, it is fluid .... It just doesn't help with hydration, as well as water does. Can I use that coffee in a filter coffee machine?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It really is a wool market. It's in the town hall and the yarn is nearly all in hanks. there's rowan, noro, etc. Too expensive for me!


I only buy them when they are on special, somewhere in the world :XD: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm supposed to have 8 cups of water a day, well I'm complying with everything else but The water is black coffee...
> ...


Yes, any filter machine....I had it griund from the beans for you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've got to go now, Judi. I'll see you later. Have a good sleep.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy, thank you so much for the video of the horse tunnel market. What a neat atmosphere. Just told DH that if we can get to London, we are definitely going to go there.


I will be happy to be your guide Pearly, although the girls will tell you I got them a bit lost in there!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why we are going to Whitby. We haven't been out together (apart from dancing) for ages. We shall probably find the fish and chip shop, the wool market and the chocolate shop. Anyone want to come????
> ...


Oooh yeah! You might have to carry me after yesterday!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've got to go now, Judi. I'll see you later. Have a good sleep.


You have a wonderful day xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hello .... Where are the other 3 Muskateers ..... I have just made coffee, would you like one before starting your day :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hope you did get a photo or two done. Would love to see you altogther. Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time. Were you near the Olympic games venues???? Glad the crowds were not over whelming for you. How did all the Ashton Shawls talk and directions go. Purple and Londy are so lucky, you had our two instructors there, one on one. Hopefully my supplies will arrive sometime this week. I will start on the Ashton as I am starting to finish up other shawl.
> 
> Just in from dinner. Had a lovely meal, tummy full, now going to watch a little tv. Nitey nite to all, or good morning as the case maybe.


Hi Pearly! I think there may be one or two photos but honestly, the time went so quickly, there didn't seem to be the opportunity, sorry, big boo boo, that!! Good luck with the Ashton, I have started again and I'm gonna get it right this time!!! Couldn't have got it started at all without lovely Lifeline!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I have one already, thank you my lovely! I guess they are all having a sleep in this morning, I'm only up and about cos it is pretty warm here!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hehe .... I started some light exercise this morning, and am pleased to tell everyone that I am now officially 36 years fit .... hahaha I am happy with that, also lost weight over the last 2 months, without even trying :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Our temps are starting to get a little warmer - it will be spring here, in a couple of weeks - the birds are already nesting & there is one in a tree outside of our window, which I will need to keep a watch on, in case the baby gets its foot caught in some of the nest material. Hab one die last year, cos I didn't realise it was caught :-(


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's great Judi, well done! It must be down to me cos I'm trying and not losing it!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to leave you but I have half an hour Ashton time before I have to go out, get some sleep, sweetie!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to leave you but I have half an hour Ashton time before I have to go out, get some sleep, sweetie!! xxxxxx


It's only 6:30pm here, I will be up for a couple hours yet Hope the Ashton goes well this time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I just hope it keeps happening :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Goopd morning everyone from a very sunny and warm Surrey. The familooy are away so we had a nice lie in and I'm just having breakfast. How is everyone today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everyone glad the 4 muskateers had a wonderful time today
> 
> I have been on the computer almost all day taking care of school stuff and also had went to therapy this morning and my arms are sooooooo sore haven't even touched my projects today other than to show them to MIL and I am so tired I just might go to bed
> 
> ...


Hi Lisa, Sorry your arm is sorry, hope the therapy is helping. Congratulations on your weight loss. I know just how hard it is to do. Well done.
We had a great time yesterday, just not enough time to do everything we wanted. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why we are going to Whitby. We haven't been out together (apart from dancing) for ages. We shall probably find the fish and chip shop, the wool market and the chocolate shop. Anyone want to come????
> ...


Sounds like a good day out, count me in too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I missed you all by being so late in getting up, but I hope to catch you later. Have a good day, evening or whatever. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is the first time I've been on since our trip out yesterday. I so want to get on with this shawl, Ive been working on it inbetween putting washing in the machine and hanging it out. Nothing else done. 
Susan have a great day in Whitby. I love that place. The wool market is great, but as you say very expensive. I bought a button last time I was there. Wish I could be with you.

Pearlie, sorry you didn't get to the craft shop. What a pity, it's always nice to spend time shopping in those places, even if you don't buy anything.

Purple, How lovely to have a lie in. It must feel lovely to have the place to your self for the weekend, as much as you are enjoying having the family stay with you.

Hope everyone is good. Have a good day/night. I'm off to get some more of my shawl done. XXX


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a slightly overcast Pa. Had some rain during the night, still warm out though. Notice that daylight is starting to get slightly shorter than it had been. Soon fall weather will be upon us.Time for Florida then.

Londy it would be okay with DH and I to get lost with you in the Horse tunnels. So unique in there. Good luck on restarting your Ashton. I wonder how many times I will need to restart????

Xiang, congrats on weight loss. Not even trying, not fair.hahaha I also need to take off some weight. Perhaps Florida will be kind to us this year and I can ride a new bicycle there and get in the pool more.Also wire my mouth shut, would probably do it to.hahahaha

GS have a fun day. It sounds like the yarn shop will be heavenly and followed by the chocolate shop. What more could a girl ask for. Yummy!!!!!

Binky, hope you feel rested this morning and arm not so sore. Congrats on your weight loss also. Don't blame you for wanting a new license picture. Show off all your effort. You deserve it.

Purple glad you had a late morning and feel rested. I am sure it felt good to have a quiet start to the day. Have fun with whatever you are doing today.

Lifeline, can't wait to see your shawl. How far along on it are you. A little later today I will pm you as I have a question or two re the Ashton. This is a before I start questions.hahahahaHope you get all your laundry done and the weather cooperates with you.

Well I am off for awhile. DH and I have some errands to run, before the storm showers spring up on us again. Will make it to the yarn shop today. Need beads for DD shawl. Just about done with it. yea!!!!!Everyone enjoy what is left of your day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi purley, how are you today? I've been to Whitby with my BP. We had a look in the wool market, OMG it's so expensive...we didn't get any. I got some Marks and Spenser trousers from the thrift shop, I'm pleased with them. My BP bought me lunch!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:24 am and 20'C (70'F) and overcast. They're calling for rain, but we haven't had any measurable rain since June, so I'll believe it when I get wet.
Hello ladies, I'm back from God's country. I took my iPod but I couldn't connect as you need to plug into the phone system!!!!! My mum connected her laptop in but the connection was so unstable I was able to login but got booted out within a minute.
You're hard to find these days. I see Admin is working on a new system.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Great minds must think alike. This is what I've been working on for the last 3 weeks. I ran into a problem tho. I ran out of yarn 2 rows before bindoff


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Nitzy, so very pkleased you are back although you won't like being back at work. Your pix's are great, and your lace work is wonderful but best of all you've come home...Purples been jet skiing,Purley's been going to the drs, Sharons very busy, Linky and binky are linky and binky, Tammie has a lot on with her family at the moment and will return to us shortley, june is leading lifeline and Saxy astray, Judi's been knitting for a wedding, we hope the wedding is luckier than what she did with her knitting. It was beautiful, but wrong size..We've all been there haven't we. She's pulled it out. I've frogged fingering yarn for shawl 3 times and given up..Shand has had a lot on with family too.....Jynx is thinking more...and is realising that she has to think of herself sometime.. Pray God I've left no-body out...Sorry if I have.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Nitzy, so very pkleased you are back although you won't like being back at work. Your pix's are great, and your lace work is wonderful but best of all you've come home...Purples been jet skiing,Purley's been going to the drs, Sharons very busy, Linky and binky are linky and binky, Tammie has a lot on with her family at the moment and will return to us shortley, june is leading lifeline and Saxy astray, Judi's been knitting for a wedding, we hope the wedding is luckier than what she did with her knitting. It was beautiful, but wrong size..We've all been there haven't we. She's pulled it out. I've frogged fingering yarn for shawl 3 times and given up..Shand has had a lot on with family too.....Jynx is thinking more...and is realising that she has to think of herself sometime.. Pray God I've left no-body out...Sorry if I have.


Thanks for the synopsis, there are so many pages to catch up.
I've frogged my ashton back to the last repeat of the leaf buds (I had a lifeline still in there) I had 8 repeats of the leaf buds to make a shawl I could really curl up in, but I didn't have enough yarn and I just found out that this lovely stuff is discontinued! So I'm doing the border again from 7 repeats. Dee (stevieland) really helps with this, I've never been able to do charts before.
GSusan, try it with some acrylic 4 or 8 ply and BIG hooks. You can frog the acrylic easily when you are done and after doing it once on big stuff the little stuff will be easy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'll be back to work on Monday. This is my last weekday of bliss. Apparently there are only myself and two others working next week, so that should keep me busy (?) That'll be a switch.
I'm putting cooling gel on a lobster sunburn. I got a sunburn on a cloudy day, in the middle of a forest, with SPF 10 spray on. How does that happen?
I read that you got diagnosed. Have you had to change your diet much?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've a lovely pattern for a wrap for my DIL which I was wanting to do. That's who I got this yarn for, so I thought I might do just as you say and do it in a four ply. My eyes aren't good enough and I certainly have probs with the yarn. I started a shawl with 491 loops on and it was too much for me. I'll stick to what I know. Your's looks good..Is that the Ashton one?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've a lovely pattern for a wrap for my DIL which I was wanting to do. That's who I got this yarn for, so I thought I might do just as you say and do it in a four ply. My eyes aren't good enough and I certainly have probs with the yarn. I started a shawl with 491 loops on and it was too much for me. I'll stick to what I know. Your's looks good..Is that the Ashton one?


Yes, I started it 3 weeks ago at the beginning of my vacation. It's a soft baby yarn. I haven't done any of the 1 and 2 ply stuff either. I'd need a really big magnifying glass.
I don't think I have a cable big enough for 491 loops. This ashton came close to the end of my biggest cable.
Guess I'll have to order some bigger cables.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll be back to work on Monday. This is my last weekday of bliss. Apparently there are only myself and two others working next week, so that should keep me busy (?) That'll be a switch.
> I'm putting cooling gel on a lobster sunburn. I got a sunburn on a cloudy day, in the middle of a forest, with SPF 10 spray on. How does that happen?
> I read that you got diagnosed. Have you had to change your diet much?


I'm being more careful, thankyou Nitz, It's certainly a cruel thing, but I've been on with this now for 6mths and got quite concerned. I'm leaving, nuts, seeded frui and floral veg like cauliflower, tomatoes. No corn husks, seeds or nuts of any kind. 8 cups of water a day, although I count my coffees as brown water hahaha...No I don't mind as long as I know how to cope with it. I'm also beginning to feel a lot happier and I'm sure I've a bit more energy with these thyroid pills. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've a lovely pattern for a wrap for my DIL which I was wanting to do. That's who I got this yarn for, so I thought I might do just as you say and do it in a four ply. My eyes aren't good enough and I certainly have probs with the yarn. I started a shawl with 491 loops on and it was too much for me. I'll stick to what I know. Your's looks good..Is that the Ashton one?
> ...


The yarn is so fine that I was able to knit with 2 normal needles and have 491 loops on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nitz I'm going to have a coffee with DH on the lawn. He's just finished replacing the glas panel in the porch.....He smashed the glass with a garden strimmer and a pebble,,,,,DONT ASK hahahaha...see you monday


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Do you have 2 balls of the embroidery yarn. If you hold it with 2 strands together would it make it easier to work with?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Nitz I'm going to have a coffee with DH on the lawn. He's just finished replacing the glas panel in the porch.....He smashed the glass with a garden strimmer and a pebble,,,,,DONT ASK hahahaha...see you monday


I'm going to go as well. I have cats demanding food. Can't keep the furballs waiting?
Remember to ooh and ahh his great job of replacing the glass that he smashed, he he 
You have a good day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Nitzi and GS. So happy you had a lovely vaca Nitzi. It does look like God's country. Did you camp out or stay in a cabin??? Sorrry work gets in the way of us enjoying ourselves, but glad you feel rested and refreshed.

GS so glad you had an awesome time with BP. Yes some of the yarns are quite expensive. I will not spend tons of money on very expensive stuff. Love good yarn, but as you say we are on the pensione too. It was lovely of your friend to buy your lunch.

Whoopie, my needle and yarn etc, just arrived in the mail. When I get time this weekend I will post a picture of my yarn for the Ashton.Need to run DH to barber for hair cut. Going out to dinner tonight with DSIL and DBIL.Want to look our best.See ya all later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Nitzy. Glad you had a good holiday. Hope work is okay on Monday. 

Your Ashton looks lovely. What a shame you had to take out one of the repeats. Did you put a lifeline in there as a precaution? Or were you brave and frog back with out? 

All the Connections gang became inspired to have a go after I posted pictures of my second Ashton with beads in it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Nitzi and GS. So happy you had a lovely vaca Nitzi. It does look like God's country. Did you camp out or stay in a cabin??? Sorrry work gets in the way of us enjoying ourselves, but glad you feel rested and refreshed.
> 
> GS so glad you had an awesome time with BP. Yes some of the yarns are quite expensive. I will not spend tons of money on very expensive stuff. Love good yarn, but as you say we are on the pensione too. It was lovely of your friend to buy your lunch.
> 
> Whoopie, my needle and yarn etc, just arrived in the mail. When I get time this weekend I will post a picture of my yarn for the Ashton.Need to run DH to barber for hair cut. Going out to dinner tonight with DSIL and DBIL.Want to look our best.See ya all later. xx


It's great your 'stuff' has arrieved for you to start the Ashton. Would love to see the yarn you've ordered.

have a great time with BIL and SIL.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, really glad you had a good time in Whitby.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from sunny, although the light is beginning to go, good job I can touch type, Surrey. How is everyone. 

Had a quietish day. Sorted out my Aston mistake, cut out a bag and had fun the the gks guinea pigs (I'm in charge while the family is away) You should have seen the instructions that DD left for me. You would think I've never looked after an animal in my life! Mind you I nerly had a neart attack when I saw this furry creature scampering across the lawn - thank goodness it was just a squirrel!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rebecca, How are you today? xx Wasn't yesterday fun?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Nitzy. Glad you had a good holiday. Hope work is okay on Monday.
> 
> Your Ashton looks lovely. What a shame you had to take out one of the repeats. Did you put a lifeline in there as a precaution? Or were you brave and frog back with out?
> 
> All the Connections gang became inspired to have a go after I posted pictures of my second Ashton with beads in it.


I have still only gotten as far as buying the yarn for it , I found the copy Binky printed for me back in ...Gosh , idk ... forever ago haha , we are still on the fence about it . Too many projects in the bag for now  
But it is still in the running LOL 
How are ya Becca?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from sunny, although the light is beginning to go, good job I can touch type, Surrey. How is everyone.
> 
> Had a quietish day. Sorted out my Aston mistake, cut out a bag and had fun the the gks guinea pigs (I'm in charge while the family is away) You should have seen the instructions that DD left for me. You would think I've never looked after an animal in my life! Mind you I nerly had a neart attack when I saw this furry creature scampering across the lawn - thank goodness it was just a squirrel!


Hiya Purple , how are ya ?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening Purple. Glad you have managed to sort out your mistake.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoopie, my needle and yarn etc, just arrived in the mail. When I get time this weekend I will post a picture of my yarn for the Ashton.Need to run DH to barber for hair cut. Going out to dinner tonight with DSIL and DBIL.Want to look our best.See ya all later. xx[/quote]

So glad your yarn for the Ashton has arrived. Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Evening Purple. Glad you have managed to sort out your mistake.


Yes, thanks. Getting to recognise the pattern now. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Linky. How are you.

Purple, yes, I really enjoyed yesterday.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be back to work on Monday. This is my last weekday of bliss. Apparently there are only myself and two others working next week, so that should keep me busy (?) That'll be a switch.
> ...


Can you cut the seeds out of some things like tomatoes ? and still have tomato ? because im not so sure i would be able to leave off tomato's entirely !!  
Glad your happier ... i tell DH all the time , my tea IS water !!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from sunny, although the light is beginning to go, good job I can touch type, Surrey. How is everyone.
> ...


Hi Angela. I'm good apart from the shoulder, but that isgetting sorted at the end of the month. How are you?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Linky. How are you.
> 
> Purple, yes, I really enjoyed yesterday.


getting geared up for sewing circle tonight


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Evening Purple. Glad you have managed to sort out your mistake.
> ...


Good. It's a really good start to 'reading' your knitting. You will need that when you move onto the border charts. 
Have you thought about how many repeats you are going to do of chart 2? Or are you going for the 5 as stated in the pattern?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. How are you.
> ...


Oh yes it's Friday, is Lisa going with you. I've just cut out a bag to make. Like I need another one but I was 'forced' to buy this lovely material yesterday!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Linky. How are you.
> ...


Have fun at sewing circle.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I think I will just follow the patterm and then just knit fast if it looks like I;m running out of wool. As far as the border goes - I shall probably scream for help!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, here I am at last! Had a wonderful day out with my old friends PV and Londy and my new friend Lifeline (it's OK girls, she gets the seal of approval)I didn't manage to spend much money, but spend hundreds in my mind, and couldn';t have carried it all home. The fabric was so cheap, but so much choice that I never did buy any! I have to go back to Dalston market some time. With a wheelie for the fruit as well. I've only previously seen Camden Lock from the back of a canal boat, so that was an eye opener. The Horse tunnels were magic until the others realised how late it was and that they had to go home.
I was exhausted when I got home, as I had to stand for 1 hour 20 minutes all the way up to London, as half of Sussex was going to Victoria for the swimming in the Serpentine. And we did quite a bit of walking. But mostly we talked. That shocked you!Today has been boring. I went to two funerals; both Veterans in their 80s. Not the best way to spend a lovely sunny day, but they deserve it. And I haven't done any work, as I'm falling asleep.

Thanks for a lovely day PV, Londy and Lifeline.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I was just going to ask if it was the material bought yesterday. Was it the purple material you bought... ;-)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Dealing ...  
Doc is surprised that im not all miracle better all of a sudden lol ... 
He looked like a broken hearted little kid asking me if it was any better than before at all haha... uh nah ! 
but what do ya expect right ? i digress lol ...

So i hear you are having fun with the Ashton  Like i told Becca Lisa and I will start it eventually ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, here I am at last! Had a wonderful day out with my old friends PV and Londy and my new friend Lifeline (it's OK girls, she gets the seal of approval)I didn't manage to spend much money, but spend hundreds in my mind, and couldn';t have carried it all home. The fabric was so cheap, but so much choice that I never did buy any! I have to go back to Dalston market some time. With a wheelie for the fruit as well. I've only previously seen Camden Lock from the back of a canal boat, so that was an eye opener. The Horse tunnels were magic until the others realised how late it was and that they had to go home.
> I was exhausted when I got home, as I had to stand for 1 hour 20 minutes all the way up to London, as half of Sussex was going to Victoria for the swimming in the Serpentine. And we did quite a bit of walking. But mostly we talked. That shocked you!Today has been boring. I went to two funerals; both Veterans in their 80s. Not the best way to spend a lovely sunny day, but they deserve it. And I haven't done any work, as I'm falling asleep.
> 
> Thanks for a lovely day PV, Londy and Lifeline.


Hope you got a seat on the train home. You are entitled to do no work today, we did do quite a lot yesterday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Yes it was, it's all cut out and ready to sew. Hope to do that tomorrow.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes she is going haha ... You sound like her ... being "forced" to buy purty material


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to you all, I've just come in from the beach....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, here I am at last! Had a wonderful day out with my old friends PV and Londy and my new friend Lifeline (it's OK girls, she gets the seal of approval)I didn't manage to spend much money, but spend hundreds in my mind, and couldn';t have carried it all home. The fabric was so cheap, but so much choice that I never did buy any! I have to go back to Dalston market some time. With a wheelie for the fruit as well. I've only previously seen Camden Lock from the back of a canal boat, so that was an eye opener. The Horse tunnels were magic until the others realised how late it was and that they had to go home.
> I was exhausted when I got home, as I had to stand for 1 hour 20 minutes all the way up to London, as half of Sussex was going to Victoria for the swimming in the Serpentine. And we did quite a bit of walking. But mostly we talked. That shocked you!Today has been boring. I went to two funerals; both Veterans in their 80s. Not the best way to spend a lovely sunny day, but they deserve it. And I haven't done any work, as I'm falling asleep.
> 
> Thanks for a lovely day PV, Londy and Lifeline.


Hi. I think we were all exhausted when we got home, but you more so for all that standing. How was the journey home? Hope it was better than on the way in.

Thanks for the seal of approval.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all, I've just come in from the beach....


Well Hello YOU !


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here I am at last! Had a wonderful day out with my old friends PV and Londy and my new friend Lifeline (it's OK girls, she gets the seal of approval)I didn't manage to spend much money, but spend hundreds in my mind, and couldn';t have carried it all home. The fabric was so cheap, but so much choice that I never did buy any! I have to go back to Dalston market some time. With a wheelie for the fruit as well. I've only previously seen Camden Lock from the back of a canal boat, so that was an eye opener. The Horse tunnels were magic until the others realised how late it was and that they had to go home.
> ...


I did get a seat, though it looked like the last one. And when I said I would get off and wait rather than stand all the way home, several others said they had the same problem this morning,


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all, I've just come in from the beach....


Hello. What a day. Trip to Whitby and the beach. Should have gone on the beach at Whitby, would have saved you going now ;-)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


They just wouldn't let me out of the shop until I bought some - Honest!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Now why is that not surprising.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, here I am at last! Had a wonderful day out with my old friends PV and Londy and my new friend Lifeline (it's OK girls, she gets the seal of approval)I didn't manage to spend much money, but spend hundreds in my mind, and couldn';t have carried it all home. The fabric was so cheap, but so much choice that I never did buy any! I have to go back to Dalston market some time. With a wheelie for the fruit as well. I've only previously seen Camden Lock from the back of a canal boat, so that was an eye opener. The Horse tunnels were magic until the others realised how late it was and that they had to go home.
> ...


you're welcome lovely lady.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all, I've just come in from the beach....


Hello, did you have a paddle?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Im dragging Lisa kicking and screaming into sewing with me LOL .. she doesnt like to sew , i told her it is different when it is something you WANT to make teeheehee  
and not something like curtains haha


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


and this man got on wearing a suit made out of union flags. I asked when he was going to wear it after this week, and he said he didn't care - it was worth it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Tell her from me that is really really is great fun!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We didn't do the beach at Whitby because we did the charity shops...I thought I'd got away with it. DH decided we'd have a walk along Saltburn tonight because it was sunny. There's a fish shop where the line was 15 mins long. they have such a reputation and wonderful fish and chips, so i had some chips. But then I was freezing and never took a cardigan so we came back home. I honestly DONT feel dead on my feet for a change. perhap my pills are starting to work eh? I certainly feel happier today....more cheerier. more like grandma susan.....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.


It doesnt matter where they jump from i wince ... always afraid they are gonna knock their noggins :|


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I wince as well. I couldn't do that. I'm a real wimp. The only remotely scary thing I do is meet up with strangers I met online.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


I don't worry much about their noggins


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We didn't do the beach at Whitby because we did the charity shops...I thought I'd got away with it. DH decided we'd have a walk along Saltburn tonight because it was sunny. There's a fish shop where the line was 15 mins long. they have such a reputation and wonderful fish and chips, so i had some chips. But then I was freezing and never took a cardigan so we came back home. I honestly DONT feel dead on my feet for a change. perhap my pills are starting to work eh? I certainly feel happier today....more cheerier. more like grandma susan.....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...


I'LLK PM YOU WITH THE TRAIN DETAILS (oops caps lock - sorry)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


Me too after one of them divers split the back of their head open in one competition.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't do the beach at Whitby because we did the charity shops...I thought I'd got away with it. DH decided we'd have a walk along Saltburn tonight because it was sunny. There's a fish shop where the line was 15 mins long. they have such a reputation and wonderful fish and chips, so i had some chips. But then I was freezing and never took a cardigan so we came back home. I honestly DONT feel dead on my feet for a change. perhap my pills are starting to work eh? I certainly feel happier today....more cheerier. more like grandma susan.....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...
> ...


stop shouting. You're deafening me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I remember that. Horrible.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The tiny little suits look like they will snap right off too ! LOL


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I missed that thank goodness :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


I haven't told DS#2 that I have met up with 'strangers' who I met on line as we had a real go at him when he wanted his 'girlfriend' who he hd met on line to visit.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't do the beach at Whitby because we did the charity shops...I thought I'd got away with it. DH decided we'd have a walk along Saltburn tonight because it was sunny. There's a fish shop where the line was 15 mins long. they have such a reputation and wonderful fish and chips, so i had some chips. But then I was freezing and never took a cardigan so we came back home. I honestly DONT feel dead on my feet for a change. perhap my pills are starting to work eh? I certainly feel happier today....more cheerier. more like grandma susan.....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...
> ...


ooops I thought you were shouting at me


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


Haahaa


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


hahaha it's do as I say, not as I do...... Saxy's given you the thumbs up eh?????? Well if you can last on here for longer than a fortnight we knew you'd be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...[/quote]

I'LLK PM YOU WITH THE TRAIN DETAILS (oops caps lock - sorry)[/quote]

I need the train details as well please to see if I can get on the same train


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I am so glad Purly encouraged me to join you Gals on here. I gave you all the thumbs up a long time go.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?


You can always do emails


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?


I wouldn't unless they give their permission.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?
> ...


Good idea.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> ....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...


I'LLK PM YOU WITH THE TRAIN DETAILS (oops caps lock - sorry)[/quote]

I need the train details as well please to see if I can get on the same train[/quote]

Evening Shand pm on its way to you too. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm off to do a bit more knitting. I've got good way on yoday.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Still jealous  
Yea once you hang with the Tena's ..... well ........ your nuts , but thats the fun part


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


wishful thinking there Linky.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> ....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...


I'LLK PM YOU WITH THE TRAIN DETAILS (oops caps lock - sorry)[/quote]

I need the train details as well please to see if I can get on the same train[/quote]

Shand! How are you? You should have been with us yesterday. We'd have worn you out.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to do a bit more knitting. I've got good way on yoday.


Have fun  
I need to get my things ready to go ... Im holding the keys tonight to get in so i should probably show up on time lol ..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?


Here is a sample. The red haired boy is GS2


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


all those rippling muscles ...  i dont imagine the cold pool does anyone any justice though right ?!! HAHA !
Hey .. you were thinking it first !


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to do a bit more knitting. I've got good way on yoday.


Have a good evening Rebecca. Love to Marshmallow. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?


it's only dodgy if they can be contacted as a result of the photo. Like taking one at home where it's recognisable. Or if the photo is remotely suggestive. I always think twice before putting them on. Even on here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I'm off to do a bit more knitting. I've got good way on yoday.
> ...


Have fun and love to Lisa. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?
> ...


Aww , those are so good


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks  
I will tell her 

Lots o Love and hugs Ya'll 
XOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?
> ...


Lovely photos. Hope they are having fun and not missing grandma too much, xx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Shand! How are you? You should have been with us yesterday. We'd have worn you out.[/quote]

I would have loved to be there, but just couldnt make it this time, but thought of you all having a good time


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?
> ...


he looks like my nrighbour. He's from Glasgow.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Gotta go. DH has come home with some shopping. Funny how I always get to put it away!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He has the temper of a red head too......... Don't know who he takes after for red hair oooops....hahaha I was that colour when I was little but lost it. He's going to keep his...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going up towatch my tv now...night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Gotta go. DH has come home with some shopping. Funny how I always get to put it away!


Your luck he goes shopping. Mr P would only buy anything that was reduced whether we ate it or not and beer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going up towatch my tv now...night night


I'm going to do some knitting on my Ashton. Have a good evening everyone. Lots of llove and hugs. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies. Just skipped in for a few minutes before we go get ready to go out to dinner.

GS lovely pictures of your GSs and their Mom and Dad. Hope they have a lovely time on vacation.Glad you enjoyed your chips and are feeling more like your old self.That is very good news.

Linky and Binky have fun at sewing circle tonight. You are so lucky to have one another to hang out with. I have no siblings to do this with. You two always seem to be up for good times.I envy you both.

Saxy and Purple, I too worry about the divers on the platform dives. The divers seem so young and I remember the Olympics when Greg Louganis hit his head and had to have stitches. I still consider him the best diver I have ever seen. He was pure poetry in motion.(at least in my humble opinion)

Purple can't wait to see new handbag you are making. You are so talented. How do you get so much done?????

Saxy so sorry to read you stood on train for so very long. It seems at one point you were able to get the last seat. Happy for that as it is too much to stand so long.Glad you ladies all had fab time.

Well it is time for us to get changed. Tomorrow out with GD and 2 GGSs for lunch. I can't believe we will have eaten out 3 times this week. No cooking or mess to clean up, yea!!!Talk with you all tomorrow. Bye for now.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple can't wait to see new handbag you are making. You are so talented. How do you get so much done?????

That's easy - I don't do housework!! Well maybe a bit.

Hope you enjoy your meals out. We had a lovely lunch yesterday. Lots of wicked things to eat!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Nitzy. Glad you had a good holiday. Hope work is okay on Monday.
> 
> Your Ashton looks lovely. What a shame you had to take out one of the repeats. Did you put a lifeline in there as a precaution? Or were you brave and frog back with out?
> 
> All the Connections gang became inspired to have a go after I posted pictures of my second Ashton with beads in it.


I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2. 
I'm not brave enough for beads yet. Maybe if I can make one with the 1 or 2 ply?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to bed now. Lots of love to all my lovely friends around the world. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2. 
I'm not brave enough for beads yet. Maybe if I can make one with the 1 or 2 ply?[/quote]

Oh I was going to bed, but hello Nitzi haven't chatted to you for ages. How are you. I'm on the 4th repeat of chart 2 of the Ashton shawl. I'm really enjoying it. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2.
> I'm not brave enough for beads yet. Maybe if I can make one with the 1 or 2 ply?


Oh I was going to bed, but hello Nitzi haven't chatted to you for ages. How are you. I'm on the 4th repeat of chart 2 of the Ashton shawl. I'm really enjoying it. xxx[/quote]

Yes, I was worried before I started but I'm even enjoying doing the border a 2nd time. My family keeps exitting the room when I start talking the pattern out as I'm knitting. The end is near now so they won't have to put up with it much longer.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2.
> ...


Yes, I was worried before I started but I'm even enjoying doing the border a 2nd time. My family keeps exitting the room when I start talking the pattern out as I'm knitting. The end is near now so they won't have to put up with it much longer. [/quote]

I was lucky that I met up with Londy, Saxy and Lifeline yesterday and Saxy and Lifelife had both done the shawl (which they brought with them) and were able to give me some very hlepful hints. I'm using a fine baby camel and silk yarn, it is really lovely and it's variagated purple!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2.
> I'm not brave enough for beads yet. Maybe if I can make one with the 1 or 2 ply?


Oh I was going to bed, but hello Nitzi haven't chatted to you for ages. How are you. I'm on the 4th repeat of chart 2 of the Ashton shawl. I'm really enjoying it. xxx[/quote]

Do you think you'd do another Ashton after this one? I wonder how it would look in multiple colours? I'll have to check the photos of other Ashtons here on KP.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky. I had taken out all the lifelines except the one at the start of Chart 3. So I frogged back to there and then tinked out one repeat of chart 2.
> ...


Do you think you'd do another Ashton after this one? I wonder how it would look in multiple colours? I'll have to check the photos of other Ashtons here on KP.[/quote]

This is my first attempt at lace knitting and I am quite enjoying it. I am doing a lace knitting course with Pengwin in October so I hope to either do another Ashton or try a different ;pattern. I just love knitting with very fine wool. How about you, do you fancy doing any more?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I was lucky that I met up with Londy, Saxy and Lifeline yesterday and Saxy and Lifelife had both done the shawl (which they brought with them) and were able to give me some very hlepful hints. I'm using a fine baby camel and silk yarn, it is really lovely and it's variagated purple![/quote]

Ooh that does sound lovely and soft. I just have the notes from Dee (stevieland) It would be wonderful to meet up with someone and knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


This is my first attempt at lace knitting and I am quite enjoying it. I am doing a lace knitting course with Pengwin in October so I hope to either do another Ashton or try a different ;pattern. I just love knitting with very fine wool. How about you, do you fancy doing any more?[/quote]

I have some 2ply yarn in my stash, but not enough for even the shawlette size. I need a big magnifying glass to work with the little yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I really must go to bed now as iit's gone 11.30 pm. Enjoy the rest of your day. Lots of love and hugs xxx Catch you again soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


I have some 2ply yarn in my stash, but not enough for even the shawlette size.[/quote]

You might have to buy some more! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I really must go to bed now as iit's gone 11.30 pm. Enjoy the rest of your day. Lots of love and hugs xxx Catch you again soon.


Have a good night. I'm going to work on my border now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


You might have to buy some more! xx[/quote]

That would be a good reason :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Ooh that does sound lovely and soft. I just have the notes from Dee (stevieland) It would be wonderful to meet up with someone and knit.[/quote]

It is really really soft and I found the notes so helpful. I;ve never used a charted pattern before. My DD thought it looked like the seating planfor a theatre!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK I really gotta go now as Mr P is starting to lock up and turn the lights off! XXX


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> OK I really gotta go now as Mr P is starting to lock up and turn the lights off! XXX


Bye. It's good to be back.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We didn't do the beach at Whitby because we did the charity shops...I thought I'd got away with it. DH decided we'd have a walk along Saltburn tonight because it was sunny. There's a fish shop where the line was 15 mins long. they have such a reputation and wonderful fish and chips, so i had some chips. But then I was freezing and never took a cardigan so we came back home. I honestly DONT feel dead on my feet for a change. perhap my pills are starting to work eh? I certainly feel happier today....more cheerier. more like grandma susan.....Purple, when will I know what train you're on? we have a nice lady in Redcar ticket office that will fit me up if she can. Her name's Linda and always say's are you off to linedancing if we get the tickets for Carlisle...


Yeah so happy that you are feeling better

And the beach sounds lovely


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


Hehehe :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > OK I really gotta go now as Mr P is starting to lock up and turn the lights off! XXX
> ...


So glad to hear from you I was just thinking about you today, those were some lovely photos


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:24 am and 20'C (70'F) and overcast. They're calling for rain, but we haven't had any measurable rain since June, so I'll believe it when I get wet.
> Hello ladies, I'm back from God's country. I took my iPod but I couldn't connect as you need to plug into the phone system!!!!! My mum connected her laptop in but the connection was so unstable I was able to login but got booted out within a minute.
> You're hard to find these days. I see Admin is working on a new system.


I am so glad you are still with us, I missed you (despite not being on here at the same time as you) Welcolm back xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Great minds must think alike. This is what I've been working on for the last 3 weeks. I ran into a problem tho. I ran out of yarn 2 rows before bindoff


Are you able to get more of that particular yarn?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Nitzy, so very pkleased you are back although you won't like being back at work. Your pix's are great, and your lace work is wonderful but best of all you've come home...Purples been jet skiing,Purley's been going to the drs, Sharons very busy, Linky and binky are linky and binky, Tammie has a lot on with her family at the moment and will return to us shortley, june is leading lifeline and Saxy astray, Judi's been knitting for a wedding, we hope the wedding is luckier than what she did with her knitting. It was beautiful, but wrong size..We've all been there haven't we. She's pulled it out. I've frogged fingering yarn for shawl 3 times and given up..Shand has had a lot on with family too.....Jynx is thinking more...and is realising that she has to think of herself sometime.. Pray God I've left no-body out...Sorry if I have.


Susan, the jumper was for my DB's birthday, not a wedding - I will be making a shawl for DD for a wedding, and will be doing it very carefully & taking my time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from sunny, although the light is beginning to go, good job I can touch type, Surrey. How is everyone.
> 
> Had a quietish day. Sorted out my Aston mistake, cut out a bag and had fun the the gks guinea pigs (I'm in charge while the family is away) You should have seen the instructions that DD left for me. You would think I've never looked after an animal in my life! Mind you I nerly had a neart attack when I saw this furry creature scampering across the lawn - thank goodness it was just a squirrel!


Come on Purple, you know we have never raised children, looked after animals or fed a family - we didn't exist, until the children left home & had their own children :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watch the 10m diving and I keep whinzing as they get so close to the board. I used to teach high board diving and it's scary stuff.
> ...


I hope you play it very safe & meet in public places :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-) ;-)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have now caught up with everything, will now continue with this baby hoody - might be able to finish it tonight, hoping to anyway :XD: :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, lovely pics of the fmily.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nitzy. Glad you had a good holiday. Hope work is okay on Monday.
> ...


Hi Nitzy, welcome back, we missed you!! Haven't caught up yet but gather you had a good holiday and are also tackling the Ashton, me too!! I concentrate so hard then do it wrong anyway, I'm getting so good at tinking!! Thank heavens for lifelines!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from sunny, although the light is beginning to go, good job I can touch type, Surrey. How is everyone.
> ...


That is so true! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I was going shopping, but the diving is on again and I can't tear myself away. How is everyone this morning? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Am I becoming an Ashtonaholic. I even did some this morning rather than do a suduko with my early morning (9am!!!) coffee.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Am I becoming an Ashtonaholic. I even did some this morning rather than do a suduko with my early morning (9am!!!) coffee.


Good morning!!! I have been putting some bits on E-bay as it's free this weekend but am now going to pick up _my_ Ashton! Did the second run of chart 2 last night then noticed I had forgotten the YON either side on the centre stitch for 4 rows, grrrrr! Tinking time!! Catch you later!!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Am I becoming an Ashtonaholic. I even did some this morning rather than do a suduko with my early morning (9am!!!) coffee.
> ...


Morning, sorry you got to tink. I think I might do a lot more repeats of chart 2 a this yarn is going a very looooooooong way!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello wonderful people,

I thought I'd come on here and share an actual knitting thing that I've been arguing with for a while. Won't be finishing it until next winter at the rate I'm going, but that's ok.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm late, I've had a hell of a lie in...hahah how are you all?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello wonderful people,
> 
> I thought I'd come on here and share an actual knitting thing that I've been arguing with for a while. Won't be finishing it until next winter at the rate I'm going, but that's ok.


Hi Pattiake, Long time no chat. Lovely to see you here and love the knitting. How are you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Shall I chat 5 mins or catch up???What have I missed?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry I'm late, I've had a hell of a lie in...hahah how are you all?


Morning Susan, I am here watching the diving. It's not doing my nerves any good at all. How are you today, well rested I hope! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Shall I chat 5 mins or catch up???What have I missed?


You've not missed much at all. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Anne, good morning Purple. nice to see you again Anneand of course you too purple...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I really think I've got to do a few jobs today, maybe psycologocially (that mind thing) that's nwhy I laid in hahaha


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Anne, good morning Purple. nice to see you again Anneand of course you too purple...


It's lovely and sunny here, how is it with you? xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Hello wonderful people,
> ...


I'm ok thanks, but I've been fighting with an eagle and as mentioned above - arguing with this shawl / wrap thing. Keep finding dropped stitches :? - not my usual thing. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really think I've got to do a few jobs today, maybe psycologocially (that mind thing) that's nwhy I laid in hahaha


I'm making the most of my lie ins before the family come back on Tuesday and gs comes bouncing in at 8 am (which is late for him) Must train him to arrive with a cup of coffee for me. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Anne, good morning Purple. nice to see you again Anneand of course you too purple...


Thank you  and same back to you. We've just come back from having dinner with my Italian BIL and SIL. Very delicious home made pizza.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm ok thanks, but I've been fighting with an eagle and as mentioned above - arguing with this shawl / wrap thing. Keep finding dropped stitches :? - not my usual thing. :roll:[/quote]

What eagle, where?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I really think I've got to do a few jobs today, maybe psycologocially (that mind thing) that's nwhy I laid in hahaha
> ...


Sounds like a plan. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Anne, good morning Purple. nice to see you again Anneand of course you too purple...
> ...


I love proper pizza. When I stayed with my cousin in S. Africa (she is married to an Italian) we had pizza and they were gorgeous. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Definitely yum and even better when I don't have to cook. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My lap top is still asleep....It's taking forever...


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My lap top is still asleep....It's taking forever...


Offer it a coffee!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Tom Daley has just done his final dive to qualify for the finals. Brilliant.

Love the eagle Patticake, my eyes aren't good enough to do cross stitch now, but I did buy some of the large aid for the gks when I was out with the girls on Thursday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My lap top is still asleep....It's taking forever...


It's probably come out in sympathy with you.

I'm off to the shops now Tom has finished. Who says my life is ruled by the Olympics! Well it is only every 4 years!

Bye for now. Lovely to see you Patticake and of course you too Susan. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Just because my picture thing is working, here is a quilt top I've done but it still has to be quilted. There are glimpses of our very overgrown back yard, which has been mowed this afternoon - I should have waited a few hours to take the photo. :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just because my picture thing is working, here is a quilt top I've done but it still has to be quilted. There are glimpses of our very overgrown back yard, which has been mowed this afternoon - I should have waited a few hours to take the photo. :wink:


What a gorgeous quilt, you have been busy with all your projects. xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yep it might well be a dang cockatoo by the time I've finished with it. :roll:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > My lap top is still asleep....It's taking forever...
> ...


Bye Purple - enjoy your day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bye Purple - enjoy your day. [/quote]

Thanks andf you enjoy your evening. xxxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well I am off to tangle myself in threads of one sort or other, so it's bye from me as well. Hope you have a nice relaxed day Susan.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK I'm off too. have a good day. sleep/ evenign....Don't be a stranger Anne.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OK I'm off too. have a good day. sleep/ evenign....Don't be a stranger Anne.


Ok - will try not to hibernate in my cave too much - gets a bit cosy in there sometimes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello wonderful people,
> 
> I thought I'd come on here and share an actual knitting thing that I've been arguing with for a while. Won't be finishing it until next winter at the rate I'm going, but that's ok.


Well hello stranger, that is looking good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Wow, that is going to be colourful :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hello - saw you here and popped in to say Hi - but I'm really not here and I'm supposed to be knitting.......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


So am I, am now on the hood of the little Cabled Jacket I am making. Will have it finished in the next day or 2


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta go. DH has come home with some shopping. Funny how I always get to put it away!
> ...


sounds familiar. He bought 4 punnets of yellow plums because they were cheap, 4 punnets of peaches because they were cheap, the bread and milk he went for, some mussels and some salad stuff. I would have bought the salad, bread and milk.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


 :lol: Oh well at least you have fruit! Hi Saxy.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

And now it is time for me to go to bed, the day is done. Good night. Love and hugs to all. Patticakexx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Patti. Sorry - I wandered off to catch up with the rest of KP. The yellow plums are so sharp they're only fit for cooking. And DH says no, leave them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly overcast Pa. Had some nice heavy rainfall yesterday for awhile and I guess they say it may do the same today. We do need the rain.

Hello Smiley, so nice to see you again. Your shawl is lovely and vibrant. Are you changing colors frequently or is it the type of yarn that automatically makes stripes as you knit with it. I can't see well enough any more to do cross stitch, but the begining of your eagle looks good. Love your quilt.All the ladies here are so multi talented.Don't know how you do all that you do. 

Hello Saxy, at least your DH tries to help with the grocery shopping. My sweetie was also one that couldn't pass a bargain up, when in the grocery. I do remember a couple times he had to go back for the item he went to the store to purchase, but got so tied up in finding bargains, he forgot to buy what he went for.hahahahaha!!!!!

Purple have a lovely time out shopping. I watched some of the diving semi finals late last night. I don't know how the kids are able to do hand stands on the end of the platform and then do twisting, dives off of it. It is the scariest thing. The divers are very brave in my opinion. Glad you enjoy working the Ashton. It seems like you are progressing nicely.

Hey Londy, sorry to hear you had to tear out 4 rows of your Ashton. I am almost afraid to try to make one. You ladies are such lovely knitters, and if you have had to frog and tink, all I might have is a pile of knotted frayed yard on the floor from my efforts. I shall give it a try though.Hope you have good luck and no further frogging in your future dear.

Hey GS glad you had a good lie in and hope you feel rested and ready to take on your chores for the day. I have chores I should do, but I'm not. Having lunch with GD and GGSs, doing some yarn shopping, finally, and going to the library for some books. I love to read and have a Kindle, but I do get tired of paying for books to read on it and some of the free selections don't interest me.Then home to watch the last of the Olympics. Wow 2 weeks sure went fast.

Hi Xiang,who are you making baby hoody for???You seem to have lots of projects going on. How is your little bird doing outside your window???Hope it is still doing okay???Notice the weather here will soon be changing. Hard to believe we're almost into the middle of August.

Had a lovely dinner out with DSIL and DBIL last evening. Very tasty. Also got to skype with son in So. Korea. He said it is very hot there and humidity is high. It must be, he was squirting himself with water as we were chatting.
Hope I haven't missed saying hello to those who were on, and if I have missed anyone, please forgive, not intentional. Love and hugs to all and wishes for a lovely day/evening. Purly xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's funny. I have loads of this yarn and was thinking of doing the same! I might have got the hang of it by the time I'm up to 27 repeats!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


you'll both have have wonderfully large shawls.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning from a slightly overcast Pa. Had some nice heavy rainfall yesterday for awhile and I guess they say it may do the same today. We do need the rain.
> 
> Hello Smiley, so nice to see you again. Your shawl is lovely and vibrant. Are you changing colors frequently or is it the type of yarn that automatically makes stripes as you knit with it. I can't see well enough any more to do cross stitch, but the begining of your eagle looks good. Love your quilt.All the ladies here are so multi talented.Don't know how you do all that you do.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearly! Wow, a future without frogging, that would be worth kissing a few frogs for!! :lol: Thankfully, I am now back on track and reaally enjoying it! I did have another dodgy moment when my yarn got caught under my chair. Of course, I pulled it and it snapped so now I have a join but, what the hey, as my mother used to say "A blind man would be glad to see it!" Never liked that saying but it sure is true! So glad you got to Skype with your DS, isn't technology wonderful? Without the Skype, I would not have heard my new granddaughter in NZ cooing at my picture on the screen, priceless!!
DO have a go at the Ashton, it is a steep learning curve but very, very satisfying to see it emerging as it grows! Purple and I are going to make ours bigger than the original as we have enough yarn so it's either pretty easy or we are gluttons for punishment!! :lol: :lol: :lol: XXXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


'Ello Saxy!!! Was SOOOOOO good to see you on Thursday, just gutted we didn't have more time together. Maybe next time, we'll come down to you and have a day at the seaside!! Hope you enjoyed the time you had in London, not the best time to come I guess, with all the extra visitors but fortunately, it's never usually as crowded as that xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Londy, you and Purple aren't gluttons for punishment, well maybe a little hahahahaha!!!!Good luck. Sorry you broke your yarn, but your join should do fine.Off to run errands and meet up with GD. Have a lovely evening. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

'Ello Saxy!!! Was SOOOOOO good to see you on Thursday, just gutted we didn't have more time together. Maybe next time, we'll come down to you and have a day at the seaside!! Hope you enjoyed the time you had in London, not the best time to come I guess, with all the extra visitors but fortunately, it's never usually as crowded as that xxxxxxxxxxx[/quote]

I've got my bucket and spade ready and of course my knitting!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Londy, you and Purple aren't gluttons for punishment, well maybe a little hahahahaha!!!!Good luck. Sorry you broke your yarn, but your join should do fine.Off to run errands and meet up with GD. Have a lovely evening. xx


Hi Pearlie,
This yarn is about 400m + in length but it is so lovely to knit with. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.

Don't tell DD but I put the guinea pigs out in their run all by myself. Did not need an assitant or body armour!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Isn't technology wonderful. Thursday evening at the press of a few buttons on my computer I booked our train tickets to Edinburgh. This morning I went down to the station and pressed a few more buttons on the ticket machine and guess what - I now have the tickets for Edinburgh!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


How big are you making your shawl ......... How big will it end up being??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.
> 
> Don't tell DD but I put the guinea pigs out in their run all by myself. Did not need an assitant or body armour!


Are you really sure you have got the right tickets for that task ...... "The small animal handling ticket" ....... It is quite difficult to get & you need to update each year :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Mine will be about this big >--------------------------------< and probably a bit more! How are you xx
ps A shop assistant today admired Little Xiang and said hello to her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.
> ...


By the time I've finished with them they will be jumping through hoops.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Pearly, the cabled hoodie is for DD4's little Munchkin. I only need to finish the hood, sew it all together & put the buttons on it, but I need a break from it now, I am watching the sailing battle between Spain & Australia for *GOLD*


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That will surprise everyone lol ..... I hope you have some purple leotards for them


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

By the time I've finished with them they will be jumping through hoops.[/quote]

That will surprise everyone lol ..... I hope you have some purple leotards for them[/quote]

Now there's a thought. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Pearly, the cabled hoodie is for DD4's little Munchkin. I only need to finish the hood, sew it all together & put the buttons on it, but I need a break from it now, I am watching the sailing battle between Spain & Australia for *GOLD*


I'm going to watch the diving finals this evening. Might need severl glasses of wine to get me through. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Tha is wonderful, I thought I heard someone, with an accent, speaking. She sounded very pleasant.

The Aussies & Spain are 2 all for the Gold medal in the sailing - the team that wins the next race gets the medal & I really hope that it is the Aussie boat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Pearly, the cabled hoodie is for DD4's little Munchkin. I only need to finish the hood, sew it all together & put the buttons on it, but I need a break from it now, I am watching the sailing battle between Spain & Australia for *GOLD*
> ...


Our bloke missed by one place, so I will possibly be in bed by then. Might watch the replay - I love seeing the bubble formed by the best divers :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I watched the semis this morning, it was such a shame tht your lad went out, it was quite close.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The Aussies & Spain are 2 all for the Gold medal in the sailing - the team that wins the next race gets the medal & I really hope that it is the Aussie boat :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Fingers crossed for Australia. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It was, but he messed up his last 2 dives & the second of those was the one he beat the Chinese divers with, in Beijing :-(


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> The Aussies & Spain are 2 all for the Gold medal in the sailing - the team that wins the next race gets the medal & I really hope that it is the Aussie boat :thumbup: :thumbup:


Fingers crossed for Australia. xx[/quote]

Thanks - these last few events have been quite exciting, I used to sail as a youngster, until it got too expensive for us - I think there was 3 of us doing that for a while, I loved it, it was very exhilarating


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > The Aussies & Spain are 2 all for the Gold medal in the sailing - the team that wins the next race gets the medal & I really hope that it is the Aussie boat :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks - these last few events have been quite exciting, I used to sail as a youngster, until it got too expensive for us - I think there was 3 of us doing that for a while, I loved it, it was very exhilarating[/quote]

What a coincidence I used to said too and canoe. I just loves boats.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


What a coincidence I used to said too and canoe. I just loves boats.[/quote]

I sort of lost my love for them, when I thought I was about to get eaten by a shark, after I dived off my (then) BIL's yacht - we were seeing who could bring sand up from the ocean bottom. Luckily the shark turned out to be a dolphin :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going now as Mr P wants afternoon tea. Catch you later at some point. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going now as Mr P wants afternoon tea. Catch you later at some point. Love and hugs xxx


Ok, bye for now - the final race has just begun


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello I'm back from doing my chores...that I didn't do.... hahahah...We decided to go out for coffee instead. I bought a mouse mat because mine has perished, and a few other bits and pieces. Hasd a text from the SHIP...They have had a marvelous lunch and were going for a swim on board. their cabins were wonderful and they were due to set off at 4pm. I DO hope they enjoy themselves.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Isn't technology wonderful. Thursday evening at the press of a few buttons on my computer I booked our train tickets to Edinburgh. This morning I went down to the station and pressed a few more buttons on the ticket machine and guess what - I now have the tickets for Edinburgh!


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Isn't technology wonderful. Thursday evening at the press of a few buttons on my computer I booked our train tickets to Edinburgh. This morning I went down to the station and pressed a few more buttons on the ticket machine and guess what - I now have the tickets for Edinburgh!


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't technology wonderful. Thursday evening at the press of a few buttons on my computer I booked our train tickets to Edinburgh. This morning I went down to the station and pressed a few more buttons on the ticket machine and guess what - I now have the tickets for Edinburgh!
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm back from doing my chores...that I didn't do.... hahahah...We decided to go out for coffee instead. I bought a mouse mat because mine has perished, and a few other bits and pieces. Hasd a text from the SHIP...They have had a marvelous lunch and were going for a swim on board. their cabins were wonderful and they were due to set off at 4pm. I DO hope they enjoy themselves.


Well I kinda think they will honey!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


I enjoyed every minute except the jourmey. And it was worth that to see you all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 'Ello Saxy!!! Was SOOOOOO good to see you on Thursday, just gutted we didn't have more time together. Maybe next time, we'll come down to you and have a day at the seaside!! Hope you enjoyed the time you had in London, not the best time to come I guess, with all the extra visitors but fortunately, it's never usually as crowded as that xxxxxxxxxxx


I've got my bucket and spade ready and of course my knitting![/quote]

just don't bring the rain next time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.
> 
> Don't tell DD but I put the guinea pigs out in their run all by myself. Did not need an assitant or body armour!


how did you manage that...all on your own?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Isn't technology wonderful. Thursday evening at the press of a few buttons on my computer I booked our train tickets to Edinburgh. This morning I went down to the station and pressed a few more buttons on the ticket machine and guess what - I now have the tickets for Edinburgh!


triple YAY!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


What a coincidence I used to said too and canoe. I just loves boats.[/quote]

we can see that!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello people. Am I allowed to shout out that I've nearly finished my shawl. Having started again on Thursday pm, on a size larger needle, it seemed to grow all by itself but with the help of a few blasts and whatsists.

Enjoy your weekend all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Thanks. I have about 500 more


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:24 am and 20'C (70'F) and overcast. They're calling for rain, but we haven't had any measurable rain since June, so I'll believe it when I get wet.
> ...


I missed all you lovely ladies too. There really is KP withdrawal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 1:48 pm EDT and I forgot to log off last night. Sorry to anyone who tried to converse with me.
We had storms all around us last night, but only 7 mm of rain. It's still drought conditions here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I missed you all too. 
My DD says I tink as fast as I knit, which is probably true. I was just lucky that I didn't pull out all the lifelines, I had one close to where I wanted to go back to.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Am I becoming an Ashtonaholic. I even did some this morning rather than do a suduko with my early morning (9am!!!) coffee.


Someone said the Ashtons were addictive. I'm beginniing to believe them


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Wow, you have colourful eagles too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.
> 
> Don't tell DD but I put the guinea pigs out in their run all by myself. Did not need an assitant or body armour!


Hope you don't have hawks in your area. My brother lost a guinea pig because he left his outside while he went to answer the phone. The hawk landed on the run, tore it open and tried to carry off the poor little piggy. It was too heavy but the hawk had already damaged it enough that it didn't survive.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


I sort of lost my love for them, when I thought I was about to get eaten by a shark, after I dived off my (then) BIL's yacht - we were seeing who could bring sand up from the ocean bottom. Luckily the shark turned out to be a dolphin :shock: :shock: :shock:[/quote]

My sister and I once chased what we thought was a dolphin cruising along the beach until the people on the beach starting screaming for us to come out of the water. That's when we were told that it was a Nurse shark. We have since been educated in the difference between the motions of a cruising shark and a bobbing dolphin 
I love canoeing. Not so fond of portaging everything from lake to lake.
We used to have a sailboat when I was younger and lived beside Lake Ontario. It has a drop centreboard so we could bring it up on the beach and spit and jib sails, which were a bit to set up, but were wonderful once they were up. We couldn't keep the boat when we moved to this house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Well I'm back to knitting my Ashton. I'm in the middle of doing the border charts again.
Talk to whoever is on later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a lie down on the bed, just because I can and there are no gks to ask me to play and Mr P is able to amuse himself for a little while. How is everyone this afternoon.
> ...


Cos I am supernanna!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Well I'm back to knitting my Ashton. I'm in the middle of doing the border charts again.
> Talk to whoever is on later.


I think there is a lot of ashtonitis around. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from the Surrey guinea pig olympics. There was a great tug of carrot event between Kelsie and Pumpkin. I managed to wrestle the olympians back into their cage. But we have had a fatality in the fish tank - some how I don't think that a fish lying on the bottom on it's back and not moving is normal! :roll: 
How is everyone, I've got a bottle of wine ready for the Diving finals. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yahoo Mo fARAH HAS JUST WON THE 5000 m!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm back from doing my chores...that I didn't do.... hahahah...We decided to go out for coffee instead. I bought a mouse mat because mine has perished, and a few other bits and pieces. Hasd a text from the SHIP...They have had a marvelous lunch and were going for a swim on board. their cabins were wonderful and they were due to set off at 4pm. I DO hope they enjoy themselves.


Sounds like they are having a fab time. How are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Calm down dear. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > 'Ello Saxy!!! Was SOOOOOO good to see you on Thursday, just gutted we didn't have more time together. Maybe next time, we'll come down to you and have a day at the seaside!! Hope you enjoyed the time you had in London, not the best time to come I guess, with all the extra visitors but fortunately, it's never usually as crowded as that xxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


just don't bring the rain next time.[/quote]

I'll try not to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to make coffee and do some Ashton. Catch you later, or not depending on the diving. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Hello people. Am I allowed to shout out that I've nearly finished my shawl. Having started again on Thursday pm, on a size larger needle, it seemed to grow all by itself but with the help of a few blasts and whatsists.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend all.


Well done! I'm getting there but at a more leisurely pace!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Mo and Tom, you've left me an exhausted wreck!!!! Well done you guys, just in case you happen to come across this thread while you're polishing your medals!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from the Surrey guinea pig olympics. There was a great tug of carrot event between Kelsie and Pumpkin. I managed to wrestle the olympians back into their cage. But we have had a fatality in the fish tank - some how I don't think that a fish lying on the bottom on it's back and not moving is normal! :roll:
> How is everyone, I've got a bottle of wine ready for the Diving finals. xx


Doesn't sound good. Can you see if he has a snorkel or air tanks? If not then, yes, I think he's probably a gonna!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mo and Tom, you've left me an exhausted wreck!!!! Well done you guys, just in case you happen to come across this thread while you're polishing your medals!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeh, well done Tom. My nerves are in shreds and so is the furniture, I think I did every dive with him!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from the Surrey guinea pig olympics. There was a great tug of carrot event between Kelsie and Pumpkin. I managed to wrestle the olympians back into their cage. But we have had a fatality in the fish tank - some how I don't think that a fish lying on the bottom on it's back and not moving is normal! :roll:
> ...


I think so to, he didn't move a fin when I put some food in. Thank goodness there are at least another hundred fish in the tank!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


That's a pretty impressive present, your GS looks very pleased. I think any eight year old would be pleased with that.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


Evening Rebecca, how completely bonkers!! How are you. I exhausted with all the diving! And I was knitting my ashton at the same time WITHOUT MISTAKES!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.
> ...


Aparrently he couldn't speak for 5 minutes (that's a world record for him) DS informs me that he has got him all the necessary safety gear and when I spoke to them on the phone gs promised he will listen to his dad and be sensible.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190
> ...


That is some impressive feat- knitting an Ashton AND watching the diving. (and no mistakes ) you are becoming the Ashton expert.

I saw a bit of the diving. I'm too worried to watch much, I imagine them cracking their heads open.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's great they've got all the necessary safety gear. Is he good at listening to Dad?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Mind you I only managedf about 6 rows! As an ex diving coach I found it all very exciting. They are trained not to crack their heads open, it doesn't help the diving!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Did you see Londy and I are going to do at least 27 repeats of chart 2 as our yarn is going such a long way.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I can imagine. There was one guy in round 3 (I think) who came pretty close to the board as he went down. 6 rows of Ashton is good going, as I expect it's getting quite big now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Did you see Londy and I are going to do at least 27 repeats of chart 2 as our yarn is going such a long way.


How impressed am I ;-)

There is a shawl calculator that works out how much of the shawl you have left to do and how much wool you have left. I will try to find the link for you. Then you can see how many repeats you can do.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I can imagine. There was one guy in round 3 (I think) who came pretty close to the board as he went down. 6 rows of Ashton is good going, as I expect it's getting quite big now.[/quote]

That was one of the Chinese lads. I'm only on the 4th repeat of chart 2 so it hasn't grown that much since Thursday, but I am getting on with my bag. Hope you have had a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see Londy and I are going to do at least 27 repeats of chart 2 as our yarn is going such a long way.
> ...


Thank you with the way this yarn is going it'll probably be in the 100s!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Okay, I just googled shawl percentage calculator. That will bring it up. When I tried to click on it it just put it straight into my downloads, so you can easily find it I'm sure.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I can imagine. There was one guy in round 3 (I think) who came pretty close to the board as he went down. 6 rows of Ashton is good going, as I expect it's getting quite big now.


That was one of the Chinese lads. I'm only on the 4th repeat of chart 2 so it hasn't grown that much since Thursday, but I am getting on with my bag. Hope you have had a good day. xx[/quote]

It has been a good day thanks. Not a lot done, some knitting. I am hoping to get this finished on Tuesday at the rate I'm going and then block it Tuesday night.
Went to a friend for supper with the family.
It sounds like you had fun at the Guinea pig Olympics today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thanks for that I'll have a look. BRB


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, I just googled shawl percentage calculator. That will bring it up. When I tried to click on it it just put it straight into my downloads, so you can easily find it I'm sure.[/quote]

Thanks for that I'll have a look. BRB[/quote]

Found it and bookmarked it, thanks. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I'm off to bed. Have a good night. How's the shoulder?
Take care and chat soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I'm off to bed. Have a good night. How's the shoulder?
> Take care and chat soon.


I'm off to bed too. Shoulder playing up but my fm is behaving well. I usually have a flair up the day after the day after I've been out, but all ok, must have been the good company. Night night. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello wonderful people,
> 
> I thought I'd come on here and share an actual knitting thing that I've been arguing with for a while. Won't be finishing it until next winter at the rate I'm going, but that's ok.


Oh how lovely! Smiley how are you?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


Wow awesome present he looks like he is having a blast!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Hello wonderful people,
> ...


Good thanks - cruising along. :wink:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Only in my world :lol: ...and you just have to be a bit"special" to go there. :XD:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Smiley, so nice to see you again. Your shawl is lovely and vibrant. Are you changing colors frequently or is it the type of yarn that automatically makes stripes as you knit with it. I can't see well enough any more to do cross stitch, but the begining of your eagle looks good. Love your quilt.All the ladies here are so multi talented.Don't know how you do all that you do.
> 
> Purly xx


Hi Pearly - the yarn is variegated and does the colour change all by itself. That is a good thing because I think it would have ended up being left to gather dust if I had to change colour all the time - way too lazy to do that.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting some lovely photo's e-mailed to me from DS. They board the boat in the morning. I'd love for you to see them but I'm funny about putting them on line....What do you think?
> ...


Great looking boys especially GS2! Glad you posted the pictures


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


Wow!! What a lucky boy, I hope he said merci beaucoup!!?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Smiley, so nice to see you again. Your shawl is lovely and vibrant. Are you changing colors frequently or is it the type of yarn that automatically makes stripes as you knit with it. I can't see well enough any more to do cross stitch, but the begining of your eagle looks good. Love your quilt.All the ladies here are so multi talented.Don't know how you do all that you do.
> ...


Hi Anne, good to see you on here again!! Love all your handiwork, clever girl!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


And so begins the life of the Biker :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Oh Anne that reminds me of my daughter when she was 9. I cut a cabbage in half and the centre stalk went all the way around the outside instead of up the centre. I said "This cabbage is deformed" DD said "No mummy, it's special" Ever since then, if anyone says anyone or anything is special, someone always comes back with "Like a cabbage"! It even featured, accidently, in the speech I made at DS's wedding!! :lol:  :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


That is good work, good that the stolen ones were returned


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190
> ...


She sould open it to the public and send any money she makes to charity! How about THIS for some natty knitting!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from warm and cloudy Surrrey. Last day of thr Olympics today I just can't believe it's gone so quickly. How is everyone today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning everyone. I'm here. It'ssupposed to be raining today but it looks ok to me. I've put the water on for a boil wash...Are you all OK. I've got to go back to 57 to catch up. Have I missed anything?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

She sould open it to the public and send any money she makes to charity! How about THIS for some natty knitting!![/quote]

That's neat. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning everyone. I'm here. It'ssupposed to be raining today but it looks ok to me. I've put the water on for a boil wash...Are you all OK. I've got to go back to 57 to catch up. Have I missed anything?


Morning Susan, how are you today? Don't think you've missed much - I can't remember!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.
> ...


Don't knowe if I entirely approve, but DS will teach him well around the fields.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'lk be pleased when my lot is back at home. Not that I don't want them to enjoy themselves I do. I don't want them falling off the deck!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'lk be pleased when my lot is back at home. Not that I don't want them to enjoy themselves I do. I don't want them falling off the deck!


I'm sure they wont, they do have railing around the deck of a ship!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I nearly forgot. Well, i DID forget, it's DH's birthday today..OMG How could I forget? I've got him a card and told him he casn either have, The caravan mover, the caravan stabliser, or the porch window for a birthday prezzie..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I must go and get some laudry together and clag it in the washer...What are you upo to today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I must go and get some laudry together and clag it in the washer...What are you upo to today?


Going to make a bag - likr I need another one. Tidy up a bit and watch the last daY of the Olympics.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to DH xxxxxx

Have a good day xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be back in 10 mins....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I nearly forgot. Well, i DID forget, it's DH's birthday today..OMG How could I forget? I've got him a card and told him he casn either have, The caravan mover, the caravan stabliser, or the porch window for a birthday prezzie..


Go mad trell him he can have all of them as his pressie!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'll be back in 10 mins....


Ok, I'll check my emailsx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I may have to tidy up a bit today. my little trasure comes tomorrow,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I may have to tidy up a bit today. my little trasure comes tomorrow,


I have a playpeople olympic park in the middle of my loung - well covering one half of it. DD wanted Little Madam to tidy it away, but she was having such fun with it that I have left it there for when they come back on Tuesday. She and her brother had such a good time doing all the events. It is so quiet here without them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to do some tidying and watch the Men's marathon. Catch you later. Are you give DH the bumps? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Morning Purple, morning Susan!! Just off to do the food shopping, having just had a lovely Skype with DS and family! That baby is growing so fast, she's just gorgeous, although I may be a little biased!! They seem a lot more chilled than I was with my first baby bit then I was quite a bit younger.
Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

haha.. Family's rung from France. they're enjoying themselves...and sang Happy birthday...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Morning Purple, morning Susan!! Just off to do the food shopping, having just had a lovely Skype with DS and family! That baby is growing so fast, she's just gorgeous, although I may be a little biased!! They seem a lot more chilled than I was with my first baby bit then I was quite a bit younger.
> Catch you later girls!! xxxxxx


Morning Londy, finished your Ashton yet - did you know it is going to be an Olympic event. The winner is the one with the most repeats of chart 2!!! Have a good shop and glad you enjoyed your Skype. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> haha.. Family's rung from France. they're enjoying themselves...and sang Happy birthday...


Oh that's nice, so none of them have fallen overboard then?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have to go and watch the Marathon as I watched the last London marthon in 1948! Bye xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

DD3 chose the Ashton Shawl for her wedding gift, si I will be ordering the yarn for that tomorrow afternoon


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Hello people. Am I allowed to shout out that I've nearly finished my shawl. Having started again on Thursday pm, on a size larger needle, it seemed to grow all by itself but with the help of a few blasts and whatsists.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend all.


well done; you shout girl. Wehear you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm back to knitting my Ashton. I'm in the middle of doing the border charts again.
> ...


I won't do another. There are plenty of nice patterns for shawls around. I think Elizabeth may be next. But I want to make the dragon shawl on Ravelry.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from the Surrey guinea pig olympics. There was a great tug of carrot event between Kelsie and Pumpkin. I managed to wrestle the olympians back into their cage. But we have had a fatality in the fish tank - some how I don't think that a fish lying on the bottom on it's back and not moving is normal! :roll:
> How is everyone, I've got a bottle of wine ready for the Diving finals. xx


Friends came down for the evening and we had the armchair olympics. I thought it unfair that we had olympics for disabled, but not for lazy, old or fat. So we had some, but they gave me a bye on most knitted in five minutes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mo and Tom, you've left me an exhausted wreck!!!! Well done you guys, just in case you happen to come across this thread while you're polishing your medals!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


so did we, which was not easy from our armchairs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> haha.. Family's rung from France. they're enjoying themselves...and sang Happy birthday...


Um....it isn't _your_ birthday today, is it??!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.


spoilt brat! No, seriously. You KNOW I'm joking. What a lucky boy, and I know he deserves it. I hope it gives him a lot of pleasure for a long time. The really lucky thing is that he has somewhere to use it. My boys were able to leanr to drive in an Austin 7 when they were very young for that reason. In fact Merlin first drove at 18 months, in our single seater Scootercar. Like I said, spoilt brats!
All children should be so lucky.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190


she's knit them all. Now what does she do with them?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. DH just found these pictures.http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-19222190
> ...


Josephine, you're showing off again!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Purple, morning Susan!! Just off to do the food shopping, having just had a lovely Skype with DS and family! That baby is growing so fast, she's just gorgeous, although I may be a little biased!! They seem a lot more chilled than I was with my first baby bit then I was quite a bit younger.
> ...


Yes, all finished, beaded, blocked and round my chilly shoulders as I type. (I am such a liar!!) It's coming along, knit 6 rows, frog 4, knit 8, frog 2, you know how it goes!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm off to do some tidying and watch the Men's marathon. Catch you later. Are you give DH the bumps? xx


No, she gives him the lamps.

Happy birthday GS's DH.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

My friend who is down for the weekend is English/Jewish and was married to a Bangladeshi who was quite literally a genius. He designed the streak camera that went off into space photographing all our planets and is now headed off into the far.far away. Their two beautiful daughters grew up with our sons, so the eldest is now 35. She wanted a baby but not a husband, so she bought sperm from a sperm donor, picked for his brains as much as his looks. I'm not sure how I feel about that,but the baby, Melanie, is with them this weekend, and is absolutely gorgeous. But she stares at me as if she knows all my inner secrets, if you know what I mean? I feel sad that she will never know her father. Her mother and aunt adored their father, as did my sons. When he once made a rude remark about wives I threatened to Paki-bash him. He drew himself up to his full 5'5", looked up into my eyes and said 'Bangkladeshi-bashing if you don't mind!' I still miss him.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

well girls, I am being bullied here by my own children,they have decided that I am going to the craft fair at ally pally with my friends, and that my train tickets are in the post, and I should just get myself ready and go, they have made all the arrangements, so I thought I would just go with flo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> well girls, I am being bullied here by my own children,they have decided that I am going to the craft fair at ally pally with my friends, and that my train tickets are in the post, and I should just get myself ready and go, they have made all the arrangements, so I thought I would just go with flo


Shand, that is the best news I have had today. I know the others will be just as thrilled. We'll look after you and make sure you don't spend too much. Flo is excited as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually I'm lying Shand. You know very well we are not capable of discouraging anyone from spending money on our hobbies.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Im saving now, have to cut down on his food bill aswell he eats to much anyway


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> Im saving now, have to cut down on his food bill aswell he eats to much anyway


wicked woman. I love you.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on


We could always let you kbnow the carriage number in advance. But surely you have a reserved seat as well? Are you actually in the same carriage?


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

you could fly an ashton from the window then I cant miss you all


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> you could fly an ashton from the window then I cant miss you all


or several Ashtons!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on
> ...


Im in the same carriage but the number is not near yours, so Im hoping some nice person will jiggle with me, if we all raise out knitting needles and look menasing it should work


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Im on the same train and coach as you as wellto come home but again my seat is not near you


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

Im on the same train and coach as you as wellto come home but again my seat is not near you


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

the double post is not me,the LT is playing up has been all day DD says when I was talking to her,have to give it a dust


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

just have to see about a ticket for ally pally now, I dont know if you can pay at the door or not,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> just have to see about a ticket for ally pally now, I dont know if you can pay at the door or not,


You must be able to, but it would probably be much slower getting in, and we should try to meet up in advance. PV knows all the answers. She will tell all when she comes online later. PV!?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a rain soaked Pa. Very dark and dreary here. More rain on it's way. grass is looking a lovely green shade now instead of brown straw.

Purple your GS looks well pleased with his pressie from you and grand dad. Hope he enjoys himself and listens to his Dad. You and Londy sound like you are coming right along on the Ashton's. You must be doing well to watch diving event and knit with no mistakes. hahaha

Londy you almost gave me a heart attack when you sid you had finished your shawl.LOL I went and bought a very large packet of floss yesterday for lifelines. I feel none will get wasted.

Shand so happy to hear your children have decided you need to go to ally pally too. Have a great time dear, you deserve it.

GS tell MR. DH, (I'm singing) Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Dear Albert, Happy Birthday to you, and many more!!!!!!!!!Glad your family is having a wonderful vacation. Susan what is a wash boil, if you are using your washer???This has me stumped????

Hi Polly, how are things with you dear?????

Hi Saxy, it is wonderful that Shand will be able to join you girls on the train for ally pally. Know you will take good care of her.

Last day for the Olympics. Will miss all the athletes and their competitions. Another 4 yrs to wait for the next summer one.Well, I must do laundry today, like it or not. Making pork chops and sauerkraut for dinner tonight. DSIL gave us wonderful tasting garden tomatoes and cucumber. So fresh and nice.

Oh, need to rethink what to puy on ends of shawl I am almost finished with. Beads at craft store not correct size and didn't see anything else there I cared for. Don't know what to decorate ends with.Am getting a shawl pin to place on it, but the ends are driving me dingy. Till later. Everyone have a glorious day/evening.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My friend who is down for the weekend is English/Jewish and was married to a Bangladeshi who was quite literally a genius. He designed the streak camera that went off into space photographing all our planets and is now headed off into the far.far away. Their two beautiful daughters grew up with our sons, so the eldest is now 35. She wanted a baby but not a husband, so she bought sperm from a sperm donor, picked for his brains as much as his looks. I'm not sure how I feel about that,but the baby, Melanie, is with them this weekend, and is absolutely gorgeous. But she stares at me as if she knows all my inner secrets, if you know what I mean? I feel sad that she will never know her father. Her mother and aunt adored their father, as did my sons. When he once made a rude remark about wives I threatened to Paki-bash him. He drew himself up to his full 5'5", looked up into my eyes and said 'Bangkladeshi-bashing if you don't mind!' I still miss him.


Aaaww, they sound like a lovely family and you have soem great memories of him!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> well girls, I am being bullied here by my own children,they have decided that I am going to the craft fair at ally pally with my friends, and that my train tickets are in the post, and I should just get myself ready and go, they have made all the arrangements, so I thought I would just go with flo


YAY!! That's great news dear, look forward to seeing you there, it's going to be good fun!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on


I'll make up the Tena flag and wave it out the window!! Hmm, maybe not, I'll just stick my head out and yell!!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

hi londy how is the Kiwi princess doing, havent cought up for ages, I bet she is getting bigger by the day now


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on
> ...


I like the idea of a tena flag waving out of the window of the train, you never know we might get our name in the papers for the most unusual flag tnis year


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

shand said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


well, we'll get our names in the paper for something!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> hi londy how is the Kiwi princess doing, havent cought up for ages, I bet she is getting bigger by the day now


Had a quick Skype today and she is BONNY!!! She has grown such a lot and will be 3 months old next week!! My DIL goes back to work so DS will be on short-time work (he is a bus driver) and will be doing daddydaycare the rest of the time, he'll love it!! I have to say here that NZ seem to be a lot more accommodating than we are here, they more or less told him to pop in for work whenever he felt he could!!! Thanks for asking dear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I've really excelled myself this time, I have just knocked half a cup of coffee into my printer, the DVD player and the Wii box!!! Just got a splash on my laptop which still seems to be working but if this post smells of coffee, you'll know why!! Not too sure about the other stuff yet!! Oh my!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I see you are on form londy


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

some dark clouds have just come over, better bring in the wash, will talk later hugs shand


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy so sorry you spilled coffee. Hope everything dries out and is okay.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I've really excelled myself this time, I have just knocked half a cup of coffee into my printer, the DVD player and the Wii box!!! Just got a splash on my laptop which still seems to be working but if this post smells of coffee, you'll know why!! Not too sure about the other stuff yet!! Oh my!


Now I've smelt the coffee I've got to go and get one.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My friend who is down for the weekend is English/Jewish and was married to a Bangladeshi who was quite literally a genius. He designed the streak camera that went off into space photographing all our planets and is now headed off into the far.far away. Their two beautiful daughters grew up with our sons, so the eldest is now 35. She wanted a baby but not a husband, so she bought sperm from a sperm donor, picked for his brains as much as his looks. I'm not sure how I feel about that,but the baby, Melanie, is with them this weekend, and is absolutely gorgeous. But she stares at me as if she knows all my inner secrets, if you know what I mean? I feel sad that she will never know her father. Her mother and aunt adored their father, as did my sons. When he once made a rude remark about wives I threatened to Paki-bash him. He drew himself up to his full 5'5", looked up into my eyes and said 'Bangkladeshi-bashing if you don't mind!' I still miss him.


I'm sorry Saxy, but this is my thought on it. I don't like the "designer" baby project. I always think of Hitler and the perfect race. I don't believe in messing with nature. On the other hand I think these fertility clinics are the most marvelous places for childless couples, in that they help them have their baby. I just feel there's a difference. What will she do if the baby doesn't turn out brainy? :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

shand said:


> well girls, I am being bullied here by my own children,they have decided that I am going to the craft fair at ally pally with my friends, and that my train tickets are in the post, and I should just get myself ready and go, they have made all the arrangements, so I thought I would just go with flo


I wish Flo was going...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a rain soaked Pa. Very dark and dreary here. More rain on it's way. grass is looking a lovely green shade now instead of brown straw.
> 
> Purple your GS looks well pleased with his pressie from you and grand dad. Hope he enjoys himself and listens to his Dad. You and Londy sound like you are coming right along on the Ashton's. You must be doing well to watch diving event and knit with no mistakes. hahaha
> 
> ...


hahahah..A Boil wash, Is a washing cycle with very very hot water......It boils the clothes, such as towels etc...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG....I'm hoping to get in the same coach....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > My friend who is down for the weekend is English/Jewish and was married to a Bangladeshi who was quite literally a genius. He designed the streak camera that went off into space photographing all our planets and is now headed off into the far.far away. Their two beautiful daughters grew up with our sons, so the eldest is now 35. She wanted a baby but not a husband, so she bought sperm from a sperm donor, picked for his brains as much as his looks. I'm not sure how I feel about that,but the baby, Melanie, is with them this weekend, and is absolutely gorgeous. But she stares at me as if she knows all my inner secrets, if you know what I mean? I feel sad that she will never know her father. Her mother and aunt adored their father, as did my sons. When he once made a rude remark about wives I threatened to Paki-bash him. He drew himself up to his full 5'5", looked up into my eyes and said 'Bangkladeshi-bashing if you don't mind!' I still miss him.
> ...


oh, she's bright enough. She's like my youngest; she never sleeps. But I feel the same way about made-to-order babies, and one deliberately brought up by a single parent worries me no end. Surely she has the right to know and meet her father?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It could cause a problem as she is growing up. She'll want to know who her father is, there's no doubt of this.


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG....I'm hoping to get in the same coach....


we might have to fight for the last seat, knitting needles at dawn, or you could just sit on my knee , we will end up with the whole front page at this rate


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shand said:


> I see you are on form londy


Too late to grow up now!!!


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sorry Saxy, but this is my thought on it. I don't like the "designer" baby project. I always think of Hitler and the perfect race. I don't believe in messing with nature. On the other hand I think these fertility clinics are the most marvelous places for childless couples, in that they help them have their baby. I just feel there's a difference. What will she do if the baby doesn't turn out brainy? :thumbdown:[/quote]

oh, she's bright enough. She's like my youngest; she never sleeps. But I feel the same way about made-to-order babies, and one deliberately brought up by a single parent worries me no end. Surely she has the right to know and meet her father?[/quote]

I must admit I agree with GS on this, and I think every child has a right to know who there father is


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Purple, morning Susan!! Just off to do the food shopping, having just had a lovely Skype with DS and family! That baby is growing so fast, she's just gorgeous, although I may be a little biased!! They seem a lot more chilled than I was with my first baby bit then I was quite a bit younger.
> ...


Knitting was included in the Olympics when it was reincarnated in Shropshire! I've finished mine - does that mean I get the gold.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


NO.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> just have to see about a ticket for ally pally now, I dont know if you can pay at the door or not,


Hi Shand do pleased you are coming to Ally Pally. Are you going to stay with your daughter? If there are 4 people coming as well as Ann and I you can get a mini group ticket. We are waiting to hear if Lifeline will be able to get the day off. Don't worry about the ticket yet until we are more sorted.
Glad also that you have got your train ticket. xxxx


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > just have to see about a ticket for ally pally now, I dont know if you can pay at the door or not,
> ...


yes I will be staying in DD flat, but she will be in India, at the time, unless her work changes the dates, which they have done before at the last min. but I think that is to much to hope for. still Im sure Ill find something to do for the weekend


----------



## shand (Jul 4, 2011)

love the bag purple, you should put them on a web site to sell as they are so good hugs shand


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > shand said:
> ...


I am so pleased you are able to come with us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shand said:


> love the bag purple, you should put them on a web site to sell as they are so good hugs shand


But I need it for myself. This is my going out with friends bag. I wanted one that was very lightweight as I am having problems carry any weight now. It is just cotton with a polycotton lining, a pocket at either end and one inside.
Will have to try and take you to Dalston Market sometime, it's lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > more good news, I am bookd on the same train as you lot for edinbourgh, so when you get to newark you all have to wave out of the window so I know which coach to get on
> ...


And I'll put my fingers in my ears!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > well girls, I am being bullied here by my own children,they have decided that I am going to the craft fair at ally pally with my friends, and that my train tickets are in the post, and I should just get myself ready and go, they have made all the arrangements, so I thought I would just go with flo
> ...


Perhaps we'll meet a McFlo in Edinburgh!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just received this photo of gs in France. This is what we bought him for his 8th birthday.
> ...


The family skyped us from France. DS is worn out through running along side gs on scooter and shouting out instructions. Apparently he is gertting on ok and learning all about gears and stuff.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a large box of tissues at the ready as I am going to watch the closing Olympic Ceremony. May pop back later. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I think children of sperm donors are now able to identify their fathers now. I think that all sperm samples have to have an identification number, cross referenced to the name of the donor. After that the only aspects stopping the child meeting & knowing the father are the willingness of the child to search & the willingness of the man to meet the child - having said that, I do agree with you on the topic of designer children :thumbdown:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Ok ..... House rules asks for photos .... :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx


That is very pretty, you will look so dapper. Will you wear it with your purple patchwork jacket??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hahahahahaha ...... DS. Will be in the next Olympics for cross country, if he keeps that up ....... Hahahahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I have a large box of tissues at the ready as I am going to watch the closing Olympic Ceremony. May pop back later. xxx


I am watching it now xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx
> ...


Could do if I every get round to finishing it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I have a large box of tissues at the ready as I am going to watch the closing Olympic Ceremony. May pop back later. xxx
> ...


Just watched the Closiing Ceremony. It was brilliant. Roll on the Paralympics.

I'm off to bed as it is 12.30. Night night everyone. Love you all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


He's far too old!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I hope that GS's DH had a wonderful birthday 

I still have to pack for DH he has to leave for a few days so I will talk to you all soon

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make 
..........................................................................

Doorstops. :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anne - How very busy you have been. The quilt is lovely and the doorstops are a hoot.... Love the one full of treasure. I hate sewing on the clear vinyl but it looks terrific. 

How old is DS? Just a thought.... Take trashbags and fill with possessions, one for clothes, one for electronics, one for sporting equipment..... When he actually wants something... he can buy it back with either hard earned cash or a chore done....... When the girls were little, thy hada certain amount of time to pick up toys. If I had to do it, they went on top of the refrigerator to be longed after but not returned for a period of time. Theybecame pretty good at speed cleaning!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - I sure hope there is a cancellation and you can get shot earlier. 3 weeks is a long time when you are having to lay down so much and not lift and not swim and not do so many things. I guess as long as you can still lift the wine glass and the spoon for ice cream, you will survive, but getting the shot early would be nice.....

Love the bag. Not too big to be overfilled and nice to grab phone and keys from outside pockets..... Nice.

DH has come up with the solution for the divers. He thinks that the boards should instantly retract when they jump up and there is no weight on the board. I must admit, i can barely watch when they come so close to the edge. Where have I been? I had never seen synchromized diving before. Has this always been around.?

I thoroughly enjoyed the closing ceremonies..... so relaxed, colorful, fun. Now to wait for the winter Olympics.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy.... I love that you kept the kitten in your petticoats. I do remember those can can ones we wore. I will be anxious to hear how Ellie does at the vet and the latest on Benson......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly .... What yarn dod you get for the Ashton? Color? Size? Do you have a Tues. Morning anywhere near? I have found good beads there. Are you looking large or small? 

You made me hungrey. Mom used to make pork chops on top of a bed of saurkraut and I loved it. 

Gerry fixed baked potatoes with butter, sour cream and chives, aspargus and steak for dinner tonight. He said we should have a "last meal" as we are probably not going to be able to eat any of that after the meeting wit hthe dietitian tomorrow. He's right too!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It has taken me over 2 hours to catch up on here.... Now I don't remember what it was I wanted to day.....

One question. I don't know what this tattoo thing is that Little Tena is doing. Explanation?

I haven't posted in so long, I don't konw what I did tell you all. I met with urologist on Wed. and she is a riot. I cannot hvae surgery while coughing.... She did say I was actually in pretty good shape and would spring back to normal after the cough.... She gave me a medicine much stronger than the one the GP gave me and said I might end up hating her because I might dry up so much I would never pee again....... She also told me to get a new GP, since she always gives me baby doses of everything and doesn't get me cured. She said I should walk in the pool with weights on ankles.... people wouldn't know if I leaked a little. I told her I had my own pool and could pee in it if I wanted...... She gave me a name of a medicine for my cough and told me to tell pulomonologist I had "a friend" taking it and would it be good for me? I see her again in a month. She was well worth the extra drive. I really like her.

Since G was on jury duty all week, I was able to take mom to dentist Wed. afternoon. She is going to have $7,000. worth of work done this Wed. with a 7 tooth permanent bridge and the same *%^_* sedation.... 3 crowns and a root canal..... I hope this will make her happy. I did tell dentist I would not allow a root canal on me and why, so she is doing it free and giving us $300. credit for the $600. piece that mom won't wear and a 15% discount. I think she should send a cab, flowers and chocolates. Mom has certainly made her month....... I had hoped that they would not be able to schedule it except on a Friday at the other office so I could call brother and tell him to get over here to do it but, noooooooo. they can do it right down the street on Wed. Dentist is willing to work through lunch.... Then went to new bank to see where the checks were. Oh... there were no checks ordered...... She can't write checks on savings acoount, have to transfer funds and I can't sign for safety deosit box without being on account and I'm not. Ted did another great job of setting this one up but he can jolly well tell me her balances because he can see them on computer. Well, I hope he notices nothing is getting paid because mom isn't doing it and I haven't gone over to do it either and don't plan on it. He did transfer money from money market into checking when I told him I needed it.... right before he left for aother 10 days of vacation where he is "out of pocket"......

I had my scan on Thurs. The gal who checks me in was out with surgery. The guy that does mt scan is no longer there. I had to wait over an hour and the guy that did do it said he was going to get out of the business after 23 years because of all the changes with the new management of the hospital.... Not what I wanted to hear...... The contrast really warmed me up this time..... unusual and I could feel it in my throat, which tells me it is still rather bloody. It also warmed my hands, but they were over my head and clasped...... Oncologist hates when I do this, but I picked u the report and disc Friday.... while mom was getting hair done (another fiasco... as I couldn't find my car keys and called to tell her we would take her car... Well, she has moved keys from proper place and can't find them...... DH had to come from work and bring me the extra set that she did not know we had....) Mom also told hairdresser she would not be there next week because Bill would be picking her up.... Not to my knowledge. She decided it might be the next week. Not to my knowledge.

Anyhow, I won't lie. I was worried about this scan, given the last 6 months and the possible issues seen lst time. Well..... it is just FINE and probably the best one I have had. I did fall apart on the phone when I called DH from car, but it had been a bad day (days) and i was stressed and relieved at the same time.....It will be a very short meeting with oncologist tomorrow...... then on to the dietitian.... Took mom to the grocery store Friday. told her to get enough for a week... Se bought Ziplock bags, toothpaste, cranberry sauce, cookies, breakfast biscuits, 2 yougurts,bug spray, a package of bratwurst and a bag of shrimp (after I found it for her.... I had left her to do meat herself and she could not find the fish in the next counter.) Hey, she is supposed to be independent.... I'm not supposed to be feeding her. A missed meal or two - maybe that will get the point across that she is not doing well. She had the danged infrared oven out again too. She says there are lots of recipes for one... She can't find the book and doesn't remember using the oven before but hey..... she is independent.....

I went to yoga class Sat. I can't believe I was coughing before class but made it all the way through without coughing and could actually breath deeper than before. I *may* finally be turning the corner..... It isn't gone, but maybe....... I also know that the urologist's pills are working after just 2 days.... YEAH.....

Today, I planned to work in studio all day to find the floor. Well, I *know * it is there but I seem to be making more of a mess. I hope to do a little before Dr. tomorrow because the rest of the week is a lost cause....

Mom called because she saw there was hail in the weather report (not here, but a couple towns over.) I had taken her car home with me Friday and she wanted it back in the garage.... We ran it over, fixed her hose and her TV. She absolutely cannot stop hitting the button that turns off the TV on the service remote and can't ever get it back on..... So nuch for an uninterrupted Sunday.....

Well, must send an e-mail to handymand to see when he is going to redo work. He has been back in town since Tues. and has not contacted me..... Then it is off to bed.....
See you all tomorrow.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Jynx I've just been reading your "diary" it is so interesting, but you are still not giving yourself that special "me time". Anyway apart from that I'm really pleased you've had a good report. We all will be....It's a dull day today. It's also S and B, but I havent decided to go yet..I've got a cardigan that needs stitching up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone from cloudy Surrey. How are we all today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We are all fine. I'm intermittant because my treasure is due...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning. I will do a ctch-up in a minute. Anything to report?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We are all fine. I'm intermittant because my treasure is due...


Hope you can get the treain ticket sorted, let me know if you need help. Last day of peace and quiet as family come back tomorrow. Might try having a swim this morning.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning. I will do a ctch-up in a minute. Anything to report?


Morning Rebecca, the Olypmics have finished and I'm on repeat 6 of chart 2.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan, enjoy S&B if you go. How lovely to have your little treasure going round. I wish I had one...

PV enjoy your last time of quiet before family get back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx, Love your epistle. Good thst your cough is getting better but I agree with Sussn you are still not giving yourself enough ME TIME. If you aare not careful I shall send Susan over there to lamp you one!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. I will do a ctch-up in a minute. Anything to report?
> ...


Well done. You are really motoring along.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan, enjoy S&B if you go. How lovely to have your little treasure going round. I wish I had one...
> 
> PV enjoy your last time of quiet before family get back.


I have one - he's called Mr P!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - I sure hope there is a cancellation and you can get shot earlier. 3 weeks is a long time when you are having to lay down so much and not lift and not swim and not do so many things. I guess as long as you can still lift the wine glass and the spoon for ice cream, you will survive, but getting the shot early would be nice.....
> 
> Love the bag. Not too big to be overfilled and nice to grab phone and keys from outside pockets..... Nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice compliments about the bag, it was fun to make and is nice and lightweight.

Synchronised diving came into the Olympics a few years back.

I watched the team rhythmic gymnastics yesterday, that was lovely.

With regard to my ijnjection I have been reading up on it and it seems that there is no guarantee that it will work and if it does it will only last a few months. I have, therefore, cancelled having it done privately as it is too much to spend for a temporary result and I have gone back on the NHS list. In the meantime I will research it out a bit more and see if there is anything else I csn do to help.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I am taking it very slowly and am reading the knitting much better now and can pick out if I have made a mistake. I am treating it as a slow fun piece.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Doorstops. :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


Hi Patticake, You are being very productive. Just love the doorstops. Very colourful. What do you fill them with?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Jynx. So glad you have found a urologist you like. 
If we lived closer my DH could come and sort out the work for the handyman, as he is a handyman.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > PV - I sure hope there is a cancellation and you can get shot earlier. 3 weeks is a long time when you are having to lay down so much and not lift and not swim and not do so many things. I guess as long as you can still lift the wine glass and the spoon for ice cream, you will survive, but getting the shot early would be nice.....
> ...


Oh no. How long a wait will that involve. But I think I would feel the same as you about not paying for something that is so short lasting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I've been told 12-16 weeks. But hey it's gone on since February and making bags and knitting is good therapy!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make
> ...


Good evening all.

I filled the cloth ones with very cheap rice. Was going to use gravel or something non organic, but will see how we go. Hopefully there won't be any mice who decide to get interested. :wink:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Good evening. Is the weather beginning to get warmer?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Good evening Patticake. Might try making a door stop as we do have some bangy doors when all the outside doors are open.

When my DS was about 13 his room wqs such a mess that I just threw everything out of his bedroom window and refused to feed him until it was sorted! Cruel, but it worked. Now he is soo tidy.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello  - not where I am :XD: . Don't you listen to Judi talking about her "spring weather". It's still grey and cloudy here and we are still having the heaters on most days. I don't live on the edge of a desert. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


We did something similar to this ds, but he's moved out now so sort of doesn't quite have the same effect. All his gear is going into the shed very soon when we have a spare day or three. :?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


You could try telling him that as he hasn't sorted it you assume he no longer wants it and it will go out with the rubbish week!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


There is that too. He has had a few learning difficulties all his life, so we'll put it in the shed until we shift one day...then it goes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I am sure our kids just think our houses are storage sheds!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Yep. :-(


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patticake, Did you see the bag I made (p64 I think) with the material
I bought when I was out with the girls last week?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going now as I have to check my emails ande then go swimming. Have a good evening Patticake and day if you are still there Rebecca. And Susan have fun with your Treasure. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Patticake, Did you see the bag I made (p64 I think) with the material
> I bought when I was out with the girls last week?


I did and meant to comment, but started chatting to my dd in Melbourne on the phone and got carried away with everything else - very amiss of me, my apologies. Thought it was lovely btw - well done you. :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm going now as I have to check my emails ande then go swimming. Have a good evening Patticake and day if you are still there Rebecca. And Susan have fun with your Treasure. Love and hugs xxx


Sounds like a plan. Have a swim for me while you are at it. :XD: Bye and hugs, Anne


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Bye, Purple. Just doing catch-up. Love the bag.

Ptti, love the door stops.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Bye, Purple. Just doing catch-up. Love the bag.
> 
> Ptti, love the door stops.


Just had a lovely ecard from Susan - she is such a sweetie.

Bye for now, love to Marshmallow. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going now as I have to check my emails ande then go swimming. Have a good evening Patticake and day if you are still there Rebecca. And Susan have fun with your Treasure. Love and hugs xxx
> ...


Will do, although it may be more floating rather than swimming. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, it's now after 10.30 in the morning and I've done NOTHING. I had a lie-in as I woke up with a terrible headache. It's just about gone now. Off to make coffee and pick up my needles. Only two more repeats of my chart to do, so should be blocking by tomorrow night.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well, it's now after 10.30 in the morning and I've done NOTHING. I had a lie-in as I woke up with a terrible headache. It's just about gone now. Off to make coffee and pick up my needles. Only two more repeats of my chart to do, so should be blocking by tomorrow night.


Well done - I'm impressed. If I did that thing I'd be still knitting it next year. Oh well, I am off to do some knitting so I can get the one I am doing done sometime soon.  . Have a wonderful day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx


it looks as good as we thought it would. But only because we knew you were making it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> shand said:
> 
> 
> > love the bag purple, you should put them on a web site to sell as they are so good hugs shand
> ...


and I'm coming too


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning everyone from cloudy Surrey. How are we all today.


Good evening from freezing cold Great Southern Land :XD: I am feeling a little exhausted, DD3 gave me a lift into town to see doc so I decided that as I needed to do a few things before I went home, I would walk to her place rather than have her put her little one in the car seat to come and get me. I had a lovely walk, about a km, and felt quite good until about 2:00pm. Now I am just trying to stay awake for a few more hours then go to bed
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Apart from that, I have had a wonderful day & seen 2 DD's & all 5 DGD's - love it, was in hysterics with the antics of DGD3


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I've now been told that the father knows about Melanie, his name is Tom, and he has met her.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello ... Still awake , it is after 6 am here and just got ds up for school  
Thought i would see who was here for a minute before i go to bed


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It has taken me over 2 hours to catch up on here.... Now I don't remember what it was I wanted to day.....
> 
> One question. I don't know what this tattoo thing is that Little Tena is doing. Explanation?
> 
> ...


Just keep reinforcing the fact that you need time for yourself, you are doing a good job. Wonderful news that the urologist has given you some decent meds :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Nitzi , i loved your photos they are post card pretty  

Purple , your bag is so cute , was it made from a pattern? Or just out of your creativity ?  either way it is really nice  

For any of you have finished the Ashton after only just starting it .... plthhhh! LOL P)


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hi MommaJ , How are you ?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It has taken me over 2 hours to catch up on here.... Now I don't remember what it was I wanted to day.....
> 
> One question. I don't know what this tattoo thing is that Little Tena is doing. Explanation?
> 
> ...


busy, busy, busy! But you do seem to be a bit more 'yourself'. Keep it up.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

With regard to my ijnjection I have been reading up on it and it seems that there is no guarantee that it will work and if it does it will only last a few months. I have, therefore, cancelled having it done privately as it is too much to spend for a temporary result and I have gone back on the NHS list. In the meantime I will research it out a bit more and see if there is anything else I csn do to help.[/quote]

Purple, I think most of the treatments are fairly well "hit & miss", in that they are never guaranteed to work on everyone. I really hope it does work for you, but agree that paying for it is too much of a risk xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hahahahaha ....... It has been cold here the last few days, I actually had a scarf & gloves on today ....... Hahahahaha


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

patrican said:


> So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Doorstops. :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


Oh i LOVE them !!! What a wonderful design too  I need these behind the doors to keep them from hitting the walls !! Love It Love It Love it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That's wonderful, meeting the parent (whether the she was adopted or sperm donor) will give her a more of complete picture of herself, as she grows up :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hello Saxy, how are you now, have you got over your train trips to & from London yet


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello ... Still awake , it is after 6 am here and just got ds up for school
> Thought i would see who was here for a minute before i go to bed


Hi Ange, how are you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


Oh Saxy i am SO sorry  I know how hard it is to have to stand by as they leave us ...
Its heartbreaking and i am heartbroken for you  
Love ya 
Cyber ((hug))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


Oh Saxy, my heart goes out to you xx

I hope there is nothing too serious with Ellie


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.
> ...


No, it's an annual 'Senior' check up. Just to make sure everything is OK. But she is 18, so I naturally worry, particularly as Benson was only 11.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hi MommaJ , How are you ?


I am slowly recovering from today, have visited doc (for meds) then walked 1km to DD3's house - my idea - am now suffering for that.

Saw all 5 GD's - I am a little exhausted, but feel good despite that


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.
> ...


Love you too. I wanted to be with him as he went, and he was purring just before the injection.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi MommaJ , How are you ?
> ...


Good to be alive!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Benson was unfortunate enough to get an incurable condition - it is very hard to go through


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


You are making me cry , i still have a hard time when i think of the kitties , i lost mine 2 yrs ago and i still miss his furry little butt ... Im glad you got to be with him , and that he was happy and peaceful .


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Very much so, had lots of laughs from the antics of one child


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi MommaJ , How are you ?
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful time !  Glad you enjoyed yourself .. what meds did doc put you on can i ask ?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have almost completed one of the dragonfly's for my quilt and i am confident now that i can do the embroidery for the tena square quilt i planned ... gotta get some more material LOL  I'll post a pic when the dragonfly is all the way done


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can  

Hugs and Love to ya'll  

Saxy ill be thinking of ya 
MJ , thinking of you too


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I am on OxyContin, and have to get a new script every month cos it is an Authority Script (the doc has to ring & give sommbers to get these scripts)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can
> 
> Hugs and Love to ya'll
> 
> ...


Yes, I need to head off also, & find this pattern so that I can finish my jumper/jacket :roll: :roll: Started it a little while back & now am not sure which pattern I am using :-(


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That one is heavily guarded over here too .... My doc is loathe to prescribe anything for pain .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can
> ...


Thats not good .... hope you figure it out .
XOXO


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone...Just a quick update because I'm on my way to S and B...CALLING ALL EDINBURGH BUDDIES;;;;;;; I've got booked up on the train and in the same coach as you lot...hahahahahaha....god help the coach.....I've got to scoot see you all tea timeish....xxxx live ya'll


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can
> 
> Hugs and Love to ya'll
> 
> ...


Goodnight, and thanks for...just being there


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


They are afraid people will get addicted, but it will be working on your pain & they should be trying to get you pain free. Maybe you need to burst into tears, whenever you have a review by your doc, instead of being a trooper about the pain - sometimes we women are our own worst enemy, when it comes to our pain levels. I didn't know how to verbalise about my pain, & it got so bad that I would cry every time my doc asked me how I was going :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can
> ...


We are all here for you Saxy, just wish we were closer in proximity, at this time (((hugs)))


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


So do I :?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I know, and it's why I'm here. Trouble is, if the hugs were real I'd never stop crying.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies i hate to love you and leave you , but i am finally tired enough to drop .. so i best get the rest while i can
> ...


So sorry Saxy, you might be gone by the time I type this, but I'm sending you a big hug anyway.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


But crying is good for you and we'd all cry with you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Just let the tears flow, benson is/was a member of your family & you need to mourn his loss & celebrate his life. Let loose the anger and pain, then begin your healing by reminiscing & remembering the enjoymentof his life from kittenhood through all of his escapades. You know this will make you feel better, so do not block the tears, cos that will only make it worse. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

patrican said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


No, I'm still here. I have to wait for a parcel which is being delivered in the next hour; then I have to collect Ellie. SHE IS FINE except she has had an anti-inflammatory injection for her legs. I'll find out what that's about when I get there, but she has been slightly unsteady on her legs over the last couple of months. Her daughter had arthritis early on in life, so that may be what the problem is. I'll let you all know when I do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


I almost rang you, but then I saw it was almost 9:00pm, so I will leave it for tonight. I am going to Whyalla tomorrow, so might call you tomorrow pm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


I am glad she is fine, do they know why she was sleeping in the litter tray


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


apparently it isn't that uncommon in old ladies! Personally I stop at sleeping in the bath! I reckon she was reacting to Benson's illness as much as anything. Give her a couple of weeks to get used to being the only cat and I hope she will soon settle down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


Oh Saxy, I really feel for you, sending you lots of love and hugs.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saxy I'm glad the news on Ellie was good. Hugs, hugs and more hugs. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone...Just a quick update because I'm on my way to S and B...CALLING ALL EDINBURGH BUDDIES;;;;;;; I've got booked up on the train and in the same coach as you lot...hahahahahaha....god help the coach.....I've got to scoot see you all tea timeish....xxxx live ya'll


And thanks for the phone call to. So glad you and Shand are in the same carriage. Do you think we could get the rest of the people in the carriange to play musical chairs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx
> ...


Thank you, it wax fun to make. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Nitzi , i loved your photos they are post card pretty
> 
> Purple , your bag is so cute , was it made from a pattern? Or just out of your creativity ?  either way it is really nice
> 
> For any of you have finished the Ashton after only just starting it .... plthhhh! LOL P)


Hi Angela, Made the pattern up as I went along just included all the things I wanted. My Ashton is not going to be finished for ages as I am doing at least a million repeats of chart 2!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I have had 2 wardrobe doors, still in the cardboard, belonging to the kids for about 4 yrs now....When I mention it they say get rid of them...Where?....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


OH Saxy, my friend. I didn't know when I sent you that have a nice day card. I'm so sad for you love!...I'm so sorry. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> linkan said:
> 
> 
> > Nitzi , i loved your photos they are post card pretty
> ...


Did you know BF's finished hers????????????? :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well, I've caught up with all your news, and composed myself. Ellie is with the vet now for her senior check-up, blood tests etc. I have to phone in half an hour to see how things are and if I can collect her. My lovely Benson went to the vet at 9.30 and I watched him slipping away to kittie heaven.


Oh Sweetie, I am so sorry for your loss, very hard even though you kinda knew it was coming. Try and remember the happy times and know that he is a daft kitten again, wherever he is!! Lots of big hugs coming your way!!! XXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Londy...I've got the same coaches hahahaha....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


We're going for style not speed!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've sewn up my jacket and just got the buttons to put on...It's a thick one in that Caron Simply Soft yarn. I'm not too happy about the sleeves but they tell me it looks good. They know I want the truth. Anyway another girl there who is my size tried it on, and I was suprisec how it looked. I need to wear a long sleeved swearter underneath as it's for Winter. Now I think I'll do DH another jumper seeing as his expensive one ended up in the garage while he was welding, and his next best one is screwed up in a ball in the boot of the car...He's got a new one thats not been on yet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Just lke us on the Edinburgh Train?????/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Absolutely. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've sewn up my jacket and just got the buttons to put on...It's a thick one in that Caron Simply Soft yarn. I'm not too happy about the sleeves but they tell me it looks good. They know I want the truth. Anyway another girl there who is my size tried it on, and I was suprisec how it looked. I need to wear a long sleeved swearter underneath as it's for Winter. Now I think I'll do DH another jumper seeing as his expensive one ended up in the garage while he was welding, and his next best one is screwed up in a ball in the boot of the car...He's got a new one thats not been on yet.


Tell him he's got to look after this one or I'll come up and lamp him one. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

He hates knitted jumpers hahahahaha... I just think with every stitch I knit how many times he does my head in and smirk a little bit hahahaha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Have just been reading all the back chatter.

Saxy I am so upset for you dear heart. I am sorry Benson is no longer with you, but glad to know you were with him and I know comforted him.Lots of gentle hugs coming to you. Glad to know Ellie is doing fairly well, and hopefully the shot for her arthritic legs will help.

Jynx, I am happy to hear you finally got a doctor who can treat you. I would certainly follow her advice on getting a new gp doc. I don't know know how you keep up with everything. Perhaps getting your Mom tested would help your brother realize she is not independent. These are simple tests, but cover many areas and reveal what specific things MOm can or can not do. I used to go to folks homes before they moved into our community and do these testings. You could also call your local senior board for assistance in getting test done. A good psychologist also does these tests.Fingers crossed for you.

GS thank you so much for lovely card. Glad you made your reservations on the train and everyone will be together. Can't wait to hear what happens at S and B today.

Linky hi. I forgot DS started school already. Hope you are able to get a little snooze in this morning. Can't wait to see quilt block.

Hi Smiley and Xiang, sorry to hear it is still so chilly for you ladies. Smiley love your doorstops with the treasure in it and cute froggy one.Hope you get DS's old room done over the way you wnt. We still have a few things from our son in basement, not too much left after all these years.
Xiang good luck on getting jumper back on track with the correct pattern. Glad you had a good day visiting with GKs and DDs.

Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.

Lifeline, morning. It sounds like your shawl is almost completed. Can't wait to see a picture of it.

I need to get my hanks of yarn rolled into balls then try to start Ashton. I hope I can get it done by at least 2030??? haha Need to go get laundry started and take meds. Talk with everyone later. Love Purly xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Purley...It's nice to be on line with you.....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Susan, I am surprised myself.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, tell DH, he is to appreciate all your lovely work and treat his jumpers with love and adoration!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dh has gone ip to DS's to see the other grandad who's looking after the menagerie for them. DS phoned him this morning to see if he wanted anything. He just wanted a little company I think. I've just had a thought!!!!!It's just come to me like a bolt of lightning.....DH could stay up there until Sunday and Help GDK with the Rabbits...It would be like last of the Summer Wine. I won't tell family that both the grandads are there together as my DS worrys about coming back to no house...GDK used to look after Heidi for us when we went away. It was so good of him but I always came home to something broken. eg. lock on the front door, telephone, jordinayre (which I didn't like anyway) car, frying pan....AND many many more things.His heart is in the right place, bless him, but talk about clumsy!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.

I need to get my hanks of yarn rolled into balls then try to start Ashton. I hope I can get it done by at least 2030??? haha Need to go get laundry started and take meds. Talk with everyone later. Love Purly xx[/quote]

Hi Pearlie, I am going to have the injections, but I just have to wait a while longer. I begrudge paying for them as they only seem to last up to 4 months and yes the cost was just £5 short of a £1000. I could get an awful lot of knitting wool for that! How are you today. What colour is your Ashton yarn.? xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Need to take meds, will get back on in a couple of mins.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dh has gone ip to DS's to see the other grandad who's looking after the menagerie for them. DS phoned him this morning to see if he wanted anything. He just wanted a little company I think. I've just had a thought!!!!!It's just come to me like a bolt of lightning.....DH could stay up there until Sunday and Help GDK with the Rabbits...It would be like last of the Summer Wine. I won't tell family that both the grandads are there together as my DS worrys about coming back to no house...GDK used to look after Heidi for us when we went away. It was so good of him but I always came home to something broken. eg. lock on the front door, telephone, jordinayre (which I didn't like anyway) car, frying pan....AND many many more things.His heart is in the right place, bless him, but talk about clumsy!!!!!


And I could come and keep you company. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just going to hang out a bit of washing and talk to the guinea pigs. xx BRB


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.
> 
> I need to get my hanks of yarn rolled into balls then try to start Ashton. I hope I can get it done by at least 2030??? haha Need to go get laundry started and take meds. Talk with everyone later. Love Purly xx


Hi Pearlie, I am going to have the injections, but I just have to wait a while longer. I begrudge paying for them as they only seem to last up to 4 months and yes the cost was just £5 short of a £1000. I could get an awful lot of knitting wool for that! How are you today. What colour is your Ashton yarn.? xx[/quote]

The thing that really brasses me off is that we have paid into the NHS all our working lives and we should be treat the same as the private clinics, with less waiting time. We've paid a lot more that £1000. Don't set me off...Do you think I've got the grumps??? Want a coffee? Purley?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just getting my washing in too because it's going to rain...BRB in 5 mins,,,


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I just porued myself a cappucino, thanks so much for the offer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.
> ...


The thing that really brasses me off is that we have paid into the NHS all our working lives and we should be treat the same as the private clinics, with less waiting time. We've paid a lot more that £1000. Don't set me off...Do you think I've got the grumps??? Want a coffee? Purley?[/quote]

Wow that is a ridiculous price for an injection. They are much cheaper over here in states. I would also put up with the pain and such to get a cheaper price for it. My goodness, hard to understand their reasoning for such a huge charge.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a letter from the hospital telling me what I've got wrong with me!!!!....hahaha...They do all this now don't they....There's more flaming money wasted!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back...


So am I, looks like it may rain here to so I will not only have to take the washing in, but put the guinea pigs back in their hutch. I never knew that three small animals would take so much looking after!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

DH just had a sonogram test and the 10 min test, cost $2,000.00. Ridiculous.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.
> ...


The thing that really brasses me off is that we have paid into the NHS all our working lives and we should be treat the same as the private clinics, with less waiting time. We've paid a lot more that £1000. Don't set me off...Do you think I've got the grumps??? Want a coffee? Purley?[/quote]

I just thought it was far to much to pay for something that would at best last four four months and at the worse have no effect at all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DH just had a sonogram test and the 10 min test, cost $2,000.00. Ridiculous.


My MRI scan cost £1500, but I had that on the nhs so didn't have to pay.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've decided to do DH the next jumper in that yarn I got from Desamores. It's wendy's Mode..I'd never heard of it, but I know I was done with it....All my own fault...No one elses....I made a mistake in the ordering. I ordered half as much as I wanted and then when I realised and ordered some more, I realised they were different dye numbers...So, the sleeves and ribs will be done in one and the f and b the other, You can't tell anyway.Tuff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry you need to take laundry in due to rain. The guinea pigs are like small babies in the care dept. it seems. lots of work.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a letter from the hospital telling me what I've got wrong with me!!!!....hahaha...They do all this now don't they....There's more flaming money wasted!


You sort of get the feeling that the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing. That's the nhs all over.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> DH just had a sonogram test and the 10 min test, cost $2,000.00. Ridiculous.


OMG..Whats a sonogram? :?:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I need to post pic of yarn and it's color. Will try to do today.It is a very light pewter color. Very soft, should drape well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry you need to take laundry in due to rain. The guinea pigs are like small babies in the care dept. it seems. lots of work.


DD comes back tomorrow and then I can hand over responsibility. I'm used to cats that just need feed, water, my bed and a cuddle. Can't even really cuddle guinea pigs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I need to post pic of yarn and it's color. Will try to do today.It is a very light pewter color. Very soft, should drape well.


Sounds lovely, what is it made from?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's absolutely peeing down...Looks like hailstones...Just got the sheets in on time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've decided to do DH the next jumper in that yarn I got from Desamores. It's wendy's Mode..I'd never heard of it, but I know I was done with it....All my own fault...No one elses....I made a mistake in the ordering. I ordered half as much as I wanted and then when I realised and ordered some more, I realised they were different dye numbers...So, the sleeves and ribs will be done in one and the f and b the other, You can't tell anyway.Tuff!!!!!!!!!


It's trendy to have slightly different shades of one colour!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

The yarn is 70% merino wool and 30% silk.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's absolutely peeing down...Looks like hailstones...Just got the sheets in on time.


Hope it doesn't come down our way.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We get Tessa in the morning for her holidays. I hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew. She's a love, but misses her mum terribly..We give her plenty loves and hugs. She's slept before, though only for a night, 12 nights is a bit different. She'll be fine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> The yarn is 70% merino wool and 30% silk.


Oooh lovely, mines got silk in too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

It is trendy to mix almost matching colors. I have a sweater to seam for DS and then off it goes to him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We get Tessa in the morning for her holidays. I hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew. She's a love, but misses her mum terribly..We give her plenty loves and hugs. She's slept before, though only for a night, 12 nights is a bit different. She'll be fine.


She'll be fine, she's in the care of an expert.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> The yarn is 70% merino wool and 30% silk.


I bet that it's wonderful to work with. I've got another jacket to sew up and I'll take it up s and b next week. I don't mind stitching up there as I don't need much concentration. I might start my ***BRIGHT RED*** hooded aran. I don't know what's posessed me to buy this Santa Clause colour..I'm 62 not 26....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Mr P has offered to help put the clean sheets on the bed. That means he will talk and put one pillowcase on in the time I do the rest of the pillows and sheet and duvet cover! Catfh you later at some point. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

A sonogram is a simple test. They use a wand and rub it over the area they are interested in seeing. Almost on the order or an xray, but more detailed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > The yarn is 70% merino wool and 30% silk.
> ...


But you only act and look like you are 26 xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That miserable woman wasn't there today. BUT there was the one who I think is condecending, hahahah,,,there's no pleasing me is there. I'm going on a trip on Thursday with the old biddy club....I'll take my knitting for the bus.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

You will be the best doggie sitter ever. Tessa will never want to go home after 12 days.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

See you later Purple.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I've never heard of a sonogram, have you Purple?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

They do alot of them here in the states, especially on pregnant women. The test can be done for many reasons, not just pregnancy.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Speaking of bills, my first visit to the Cleveland Clinic to see the specialist there, my bill totalled close to $5,000.00. Unbelievable if you ask me.I sure hope Obama is voted out of office. He is gutting the middle class something terrible, esp his healthcare programs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

How did we ever manage without these things purley..and yet we did. Medicine has progressed so much. It definitely keeps my DH alive,we have a lot to thank research for..Every day, week and month is a bonus in this house.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello every one. You sound jolly this afternoon. 

It's raining here too. Children brought washing in for me as I was out shopping for dinner. DD had a strop and threw damp clothes onto floor and slammed out... apparently... :XD:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I guess I need to do some laundry, or we will be running around naked here. That surely would not be a pretty sight!!!!!hahahaha

So happy I got a chance to talk with you. Hope the rain slackens off in a bit and some sun comes your way. Talk later. Love Purly xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Speaking of bills, my first visit to the Cleveland Clinic to see the specialist there, my bill totalled close to $5,000.00. Unbelievable if you ask me.I sure hope Obama is voted out of office. He is gutting the middle class something terrible, esp his healthcare programs.


I'm not trying to be nosey but do you have to pay medical insurance? We can over here, if 1, we want to and 2, we can afford it. The annoying part is that the NHS costs more from treatment which we've paid all ouir working lives and (to me) because it's managed badly we don't get the service that we should. /thats my opinion anyway. The treatment is second to none, I'd never decry that, but the organisation that spends the money has a bit to answer to I think..Too many managers....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Speaking of bills, my first visit to the Cleveland Clinic to see the specialist there, my bill totalled close to $5,000.00. Unbelievable if you ask me.I sure hope Obama is voted out of office. He is gutting the middle class something terrible, esp his healthcare programs.


I can hardly believe the cost of tests and meddical care, yet on the other hand it doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Lifeline, how are you? I was just going to put some laumdry in, but wanted to say hello.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hey Lifeline, how are you? I was just going to put some laumdry in, but wanted to say hello.


Hi Purley. Thanks for stopping to say hello. Glad you haven't got any more rain.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Lifeline...Lovely to see you. It's like hailstones here. I hope that Newcastle isn't flooded again. Did I mention?...I've got my train booked for Edinburgh and I've got the same coach as the girls....AND only 3 seats away, How cools that eh? As for your daught throwing them down, well, GS1 is same age, it's bloody hormones. We wouldn't have dared would we hahahah..I don't think we had hormones hahahah


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Lifeline...Lovely to see you. It's like hailstones here. I hope that Newcastle isn't flooded again. Did I mention?...I've got my train booked for Edinburgh and I've got the same coach as the girls....AND only 3 seats away, How cools that eh? As for your daught throwing them down, well, GS1 is same age, it's bloody hormones. We wouldn't have dared would we hahahah..I don't think we had hormones hahahah


I certainly wouldn't have dared. Still very careful how I talk to my Mum and Dad.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll stitch the buttons on my jacket tomorrow and get DH to foto it!BRB need pee........


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I have too many hormones at the moment. She does remind me of me when she throws a stop. I actually apologised to DH for her behaviour the other day as it was like seeing myself in the mirror.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes Susan we do have to pay for what they call supplemental insurance. Believe me it isn't cheap and then we have to pay co-pays on top of that for any treatments not fully covered by insurance. We also have the donut hole. You are allowed to spend around $2800.00 a year on medicine. If you go over that, you must pay drugs out of pocket till you have paid $4500.00 worth or some such, then insurance will cover some, but we still have to cover what they won't. They also don't pay for drugs not in your specific catagory. With my DH on 28 different meds we are in the donut hole, as it is called almost from Feb. on.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm hoping to get my wrp finished and blocking tomorrow. I have been working on it almost non stop for the last few days.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lifeline, I remebrr those young days. We would never have gotten away with slamming out of the house.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Yes Susan we do have to pay for what they call supplemental insurance. Believe me it isn't cheap and then we have to pay co-pays on top of that for any treatments not fully covered by insurance. We also have the donut hole. You are allowed to spend around $2800.00 a year on medicine. If you go over that, you must pay drugs out of pocket till you have paid $4500.00 worth or some such, then insurance will cover some, but we still have to cover what they won't. They also don't pay for drugs not in your specific catagory. With my DH on 28 different meds we are in the donut hole, as it is called almost from Feb. on.


That's astounding.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Take your time with shawl dear. You are almost finished.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Lifeline, I remebrr those young days. We would never have gotten away with slamming out of the house.


No, I wouldn't either. Problem is I laughed when DS#1 told me about it. He was all huffy about it until I laughed then he lughed too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

As parents, as we go so go the young ones. eeh??


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Yes Susan we do have to pay for what they call supplemental insurance. Believe me it isn't cheap and then we have to pay co-pays on top of that for any treatments not fully covered by insurance. We also have the donut hole. You are allowed to spend around $2800.00 a year on medicine. If you go over that, you must pay drugs out of pocket till you have paid $4500.00 worth or some such, then insurance will cover some, but we still have to cover what they won't. They also don't pay for drugs not in your specific catagory. With my DH on 28 different meds we are in the donut hole, as it is called almost from Feb. on.


OMGoodness.. It's hard for you isn't it? I know when we were over there there's been a couple of times when we've needed prescriptions and our travel insurance have covered us. Last year GS2 got an ear infection and they covered him for a visit to the hospital to see the consultant. They were marvelous to him and gave him antibiotics straight away. We had to pay up front but were in touch with the insurance at the same time. If we'd had to pay it would have been a hefyy bill, but we'd have done it, because we are like other parents/grandparents and can't bear to see the children in pain.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Take your time with shawl dear. You are almost finished.


I want it for Saturday tht's why I'm busting a gut to finish it. I would like a bit of down time from it, and not want to be completing at the last minute wondering if it will dry by Saturday morning. I will email you a pic of me in my outfit when sorted.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's sometimes like treading on egg shells in DS's house with the Grandboys....Then I think a wallop wouldn't come a miss...hahaha...I tapped GS2 one day on the side of his leg for doing/saying something. He just looked at me and said "I'm reporting you to child abuse". He got a harder tap...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

When relief of pain is required, you do whatever you can to help in that and say dam the cost. I truly understand.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Take your time with shawl dear. You are almost finished.
> ...


It will be beautiful lifeline, you are a lovely knitter. Have you got rain there???


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's sometimes like treading on egg shells in DS's house with the Grandboys....Then I think a wallop wouldn't come a miss...hahaha...I tapped GS2 one day on the side of his leg for doing/saying something. He just looked at me and said "I'm reporting you to child abuse". He got a harder tap...


He, he.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Take your time with shawl dear. You are almost finished.
> ...


Can't wait to see your pic all spruced up, as they say. I know you and your outfit and shawl will look gorgeous.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to prepare something to eat if DH ever comes home...I'll speak to you all later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement.

Yep we have rain, that's what the strop was about- DD was bringing washing with DSs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


Awww thank you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to prepare something to eat if DH ever comes home...I'll speak to you all later.


Ooooh whats for your meal? It's been nice chatting. Chat soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > It's sometimes like treading on egg shells in DS's house with the Grandboys....Then I think a wallop wouldn't come a miss...hahaha...I tapped GS2 one day on the side of his leg for doing/saying something. He just looked at me and said "I'm reporting you to child abuse". He got a harder tap...
> ...


Double hehehe


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

You are a beautiful knitter, as well as a lovely friend. I must get some laundry started or we will be naked and that is not a fine sight, believe me. Have loved chatting with you and will look forward to recieving your pic.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DS#2 just told me Marshmallow was asleep in the chair. That's the results of staying up till 11.30 to see the closing ceremony...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> You are a beautiful knitter, as well as a lovely friend. I must get some laundry started or we will be naked and that is not a fine sight, believe me. Have loved chatting with you and will look forward to recieving your pic.


You take care. Have fun with the laundry. I feel very on top of mine at the moment... the results of fine weather(until today) and a fast wash cycle .

I'm off to work in the kitchen.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


wow! SPECTACULAR!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I nearly forgot. Well, i DID forget, it's DH's birthday today..OMG How could I forget? I've got him a card and told him he casn either have, The caravan mover, the caravan stabliser, or the porch window for a birthday prezzie..


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to DH! Better than neckties


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry you need to take laundry in due to rain. The guinea pigs are like small babies in the care dept. it seems. lots of work.
> ...


you can and should cuddle guineau pigs. It makes them friendlier.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Saxy - Dear Heart...... It is never easy to lose our fur babies..... We stayed with Motley too... and we had a few extra days too.... still, I look for her, miss her and still shed a tear on a bad day....... Benson may have had a shorter life, but it was a good one.... (((())))

Ellie may take on a new personality... Motley sure did when Ditto died and she became the ONLY cat....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well I've never heard of a sonogram, have you Purple?


we just call them scans, and all pregnant ladies get them free in UK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Nitzi - forgot to mention your wonderful pictures last night. They really were beautiful. Your Ashton looks lovely as well..... what a pain to run out sooooooo close to done.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Saxy - Dear Heart...... It is never easy to lose our fur babies..... We stayed with Motley too... and we had a few extra days too.... still, I look for her, miss her and still shed a tear on a bad day....... Benson may have had a shorter life, but it was a good one.... (((())))
> 
> Ellie may take on a new personality... Motley sure did when Ditto died and she became the ONLY cat....


She had osteo-arthritis in her left rear leg. I have to give her drops every day for the rest of her life. (More money!). But she may well be climbing the stairs again soon! She's not talking to me ATM.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly = There is an extensive testing program here at SMU for Altzheimer's and other memory loss. I would never get mom to a phsyciatrist or phsycologist..... no way. I haven't even found a GP (white male, English first language, accepting new medicare patients). Fortunately, other than the Gabapentin for Shingles (leftover neuropathy), she takes no meds at all. She has no health problems. I've told her many times she will outlive me....

One of my main beefs with medical...... The hospital charges say $4000. for a test. The Medicare adjustment is $3000. so the hospital is only going to get $1,000. and I have to pay 20% of that since I have replacement and no supplimental... Now, if i had no insurance at all, i would have to pay the $4000. Well, no... there would be a special price I would haveto pay up front and then they "write off" the bad debt..... except it isn't a bad debt.... because they charged me on a different scale......

My latest battle is so little...... LabCorp charged a total of $133. for blood work. Insurance anjustment is $115. so they are only going to get about $18. I'm supposed to pay 20% but insurance only paid $8.88 and I'm supposed to ay $8.87..... Seems to me that is 50% No one can explain to me but I can file a protest..... Not worth the blood prssure but it does add up when every Dr. I see wants blood and they never coordinate. I can get stabbed twice in 2 days at the same place........


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She had osteo-arthritis in her left rear leg. I have to give her drops every day for the rest of her life. (More money!). But she may well be climbing the stairs again soon! She's not talking to me ATM.


Well of course not. :evil: :evil: You subjected her to such indignities and had the NERVE to leave her there..... :shock: How *could* you :?: Lots of luck with those drops.... I had to give Ditto liquid medicine at the end...... She ended up wearing it most of the time.... i hope it is just a little dropper full that you can get on tongue......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GS - Senior moment last night..... How could I forget the pictures of your family....... They all look fab. and I think that each of the boys seem to favor one of the parents..... All very handsome. DH grew up in a very Irish Catholic area and he says trhe first thing you learned was "Don't mess with the redheads! Boy or girl" I think his mom was a bit of a redhead. I always wanted dark copper auburn...... Anyhow... it looks like they are having a grand time.... 

Enjoy Tessa......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - what is the injection? I assumed cortisone..... Not at that price though.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well ladies, I'm talking to me, haven't done my bath or anything else this morning and have to leave in 2 hours so off I go to accomplish *something.*


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well ladies I must go for now and try to for the first time block and steam a finished project

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PV - what is the injection? I assumed cortisone..... Not at that price though.......


I'm not sure what they put it but it is not a straightforward injection it has to be done while under anasthtetic and while the spine is being xrayed as it goes directly into the nerves in the spine and they have to be precise s to where it goes. The whole procedure can take up to an hour.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I'm not sure what they put it but it is not a straightforward injection it has to be done while under anasthtetic and while the spine is being xrayed as it goes directly into the nerves in the spine and they have to be precise s to where it goes. The whole procedure can take up to an hour.


Definitley not cortisone....... When they did my percutaneous discectomy, they did something like that..... with the picture of my spine up and running. I was in a twilight anesthesia because I had to be able to tell them if they were hurting a nerve.... I was out, but not totally. Sure enough, they had to stop before getting all of the second one..... I think I'm going to need it again sometime soon. I sure hope that it works for you. If it is to become a needed thing every 18 months.... book early for next year!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Londy...I've got the same coaches hahahaha....


Great news Grandma! You can do a line dancing class while we're travelling, see if you can the the whole coach at it!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > She had osteo-arthritis in her left rear leg. I have to give her drops every day for the rest of her life. (More money!). But she may well be climbing the stairs again soon! She's not talking to me ATM.
> ...


it's a very little dropper and they advise putting it on her food.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!


sorry, I didn';t mean to upset you. Well, I suppose I did really because I wanted to share it. I suppose it's selfish to share pain, but it does help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just going to hang out a bit of washing and talk to the guinea pigs. xx BRB


"Weeeeeeee"! That's me saying hi in Guinea Pig!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Doorstops. :lol: :XD: :thumbup:


FABULOUS!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx


Ooooh, lovely job!! It was worth that guy climbing up to the ceiling to get that!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening from Surrey. It's been a lovely day here. This is what I have made today. How is everyone? xx
> ...


I only bought the material cos I didn't want to be the one to put it back! How are you today? x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!
> ...


You share away, that's what we are here for not just the funny stuff. Lots more hugs coming - hug - hug - hug xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just going to hang out a bit of washing and talk to the guinea pigs. xx BRB
> ...


Squeak, squeak, squeak back to you from the 3 guinea girls.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hya, I'm fine thanks! Have been messing about with NZ GD's bunting most of the day, it's coming along nicely, will post a picture when it's finished!! The Ashton, on the other hand is not going so well, I keep finding that the leaf 'holes' aren't going where they should but i will persevere;knit a little, frog a little, tinky-tonky a bit.....!!! Just going to pick it up again, if I can put it right before bed, I shall sleep happy!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hya, I'm fine thanks! Have been messing about with NZ GD's bunting most of the day, it's coming along nicely, will post a picture when it's finished!! The Ashton, on the other hand is not going so well, I keep finding that the leaf 'holes' aren't going where they should but i will persevere;knit a little, frog a little, tinky-tonky a bit.....!!! Just going to pick it up again, if I can put it right before bed, I shall sleep happy!![/quote]

Know how you feel. I found just doing a few rows at a time to start with helped and I've put lifelines in after each repeat of chart 2 and a stitch marker at the centre. Just taking it very slowly and beginning to get the hang of it now. Take your time you'll get there.
I'm trying to work out a pattern for a bum bag at the moment. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed and will have my last lie in tomorrow morning as ther family are back. I have missed them, it's been so quiet. Night night lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:47 pm EDT and 24'C (75'F) Hot and humid again. Lovely clouds but no sign of rain.
I had a typical Monday. It was like I never went away. And I had a new ticketting system that nobody has had training on to work with as well.
I took 2 repeats of Chart 2 out my Ashton and ended up with enough yarn to do multiple repeats of Chart 3. Chart 3 must use less yarn (?? ) Just binding off now. I'm going to make a couple of squares with the leftover yarn and try 1)steaming it, 2) putting a weight on it. I want to make sure that this yarn stays soft after steaming.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Smiley, really great doorstops. What a wonderful idea.

Purple, lovely bag. Pretty and useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy - Dear Heart...... It is never easy to lose our fur babies..... We stayed with Motley too... and we had a few extra days too.... still, I look for her, miss her and still shed a tear on a bad day....... Benson may have had a shorter life, but it was a good one.... (((())))
> ...


A big hug to you for Benson. Just like people, some furbabies live a life that burns brightly but only for a short time.
I have 3 kitties with arthritis in their rears. I bought them kitty heating pads and that seems to help a little. I haven't had to give them drops yet. I do have a shark cartiledge supplement that has worked wonders on the youngest one. I had bought the plastic stairs for her so she could get up on my bed and up to her box by the window. With the supplement she is now jumping up on her own.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've never heard of a sonogram, have you Purple?
> ...


We can them ultrasounds. They're used for a lot of things here, especially the newer digital ones. One of the men at work had an ultrasound done on his shoulder to diagnose a torn rotator cup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nitzi - forgot to mention your wonderful pictures last night. They really were beautiful. Your Ashton looks lovely as well..... what a pain to run out sooooooo close to done.....


Especially annoying when I couldn't get anymore where I had found the yarn in the first place and then found out it was discontinued.
Thank goodness I still had a couple of lifelines in place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well ladies I must go for now and try to for the first time block and steam a finished project
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Let me know how that works for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


That's better than trying to squirt it into their mouths


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've got some time, so I'm going to go dig out my steamer and see if I remember how it works.
Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've posted a couple things on the forum but wanted to make sure you all saw the picture of my Rachel..... wish I could turn it around for you before it attached..... Oh well...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!
> ...


You share away that is what we are here for


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


See I didn't even see this and I said the same thing so it is double true more hugs


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Well ladies I must go for now and try to for the first time block and steam a finished project
> ...


Worked out great can't wait to post pics but it will be awhile befor I do


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've posted a couple things on the forum but wanted to make sure you all saw the picture of my Rachel..... wish I could turn it around for you before it attached..... Oh well...


How lovely and the Nemo hat is adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you.... She looks much better standing up! All almost 6' of her....


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello from the other half of the world again.  Lovely photos Jynx. Haven't caught up yet, so not up to date yet. 

Purple - I have to share this with you. Last time I did the shopping I found.........Butterscotch icecream!!!  Well it was really caramel icecream with butterscotch chips in it. Only came in 1 litre tubs at almost the same price as 5 litres of my normal good quality brand :shock: . I did cave in and bought one tub of it and made it last us the last fortnight. Everyone was rationed to 2 teaspoons per serve. :XD: It was totally delicious and to be honest I could have scoffed the whole tub by myself in one sitting, but thought I should not be greedy. :XD:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

linkan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > So what does one do when there's a million and one things to do, including cleaning out one son's room that looks like one of those hoarders shows on TV. Ever have that experience of walking into a room and walking straight out again :shock: - thank goodness it's a small room. We have waited and nagged him long enough, so I guess it will be myself and dh that will end up doing it. :roll: Anyway, so back to the original question - the answer is of course.....drum roll please.........you lock yourself ion the sewing room with lots and lots.......and lots of fabric (just because you can :XD: ) and make
> ...


Hi Ange - they are very easy. Look up pyramid doorstops in google and there is a ton of tutorials for them. Very quick to do as well.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

My baby is all growed up and off to her very first job. Just dropped her off for her first 3 hour shift. All very exciting. :thumbup: Just thought I'd share.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sitting here waiting for Tessa. I'm all excited. BP cae round last night and brought all her food and tablets. It seems in doggy's lives old age doesn'r come on it's own neither.I'll be intermittant a while because she's due any time now and I need to get her settled


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Anne. or rather afternoon. Hoping you are OK????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!
> ...


It's not selfish to share pain with your very bestest pals. We love you Saxy


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's a lovely sunny morning here. Looking forward to finish knitting my wrap today. It should be blocking by this evening. And then DH said he would like to take me out for dinner  We haven't been out for dinner in ages, so really looking forward to that.

Jynx, your Rachel is beautiful. And love the hat. You do really nice work. I don't think I've seen any of your work before.

Nitzy, it sounds like more of the same old, same old at work. It's awful when you go back after the holidays only to find nothing has changed, except for systems that no one knows how to work.

Londy, keep going with the Ashton. You will get there in the end. You are a very clever needle worker, don't let this defeat you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Are you and Londy a full shilling? :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> My baby is all growed up and off to her very first job. Just dropped her off for her first 3 hour shift. All very exciting. :thumbup: Just thought I'd share.


That is so exciting. I hope she has a good shift.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for Tessa. I'm all excited. BP cae round last night and brought all her food and tablets. It seems in doggy's lives old age doesn'r come on it's own neither.I'll be intermittant a while because she's due any time now and I need to get her settled


I'm sure you will have a lovely time with Tessa.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan and Patti.

Susan, thank you for the e-card yesterday.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


 :XD: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've posted a couple things on the forum but wanted to make sure you all saw the picture of my Rachel..... wish I could turn it around for you before it attached..... Oh well...


Shye is so pretty Jynx. Even the wrong way round hahahah.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Tessa's late!!!! I hope she's brought a note from her mam..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Lifeline...I'm going to have to shoot off any minute now so please excuse me!. OMG see....I can be ladylike hahaha


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Lifeline...I'm going to have to shoot off any minute now so please excuse me!. OMG see....I can be ladylike hahaha


I always knew you could be lady like.
I'm just doing a look around KP and then I'm off to do a few rows.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My little visitor has landed. She's brought more babies, blankets, bed,and the house is a wonderful mess like it used to be....She is currently curled up next to DH on her blanket....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Nope!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. So much for a lie in, had the postman bashing on the door at 8.30 with new school blazers!!! How is everyone today? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning Purple. It's raining here but the sun is shining it my house!//// God I'm sickly aren't I hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Today I plan...to sew the buttons on my cardigan, make a meal and go to the old biddy's club....what time are your family due home???I bet you've missed them. peace is great but only for so long and then it's boring,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello from the other half of the world again.  Lovely photos Jynx. Haven't caught up yet, so not up to date yet.
> 
> Purple - I have to share this with you. Last time I did the shopping I found.........Butterscotch icecream!!!  Well it was really caramel icecream with butterscotch chips in it. Only came in 1 litre tubs at almost the same price as 5 litres of my normal good quality brand :shock: . I did cave in and bought one tub of it and made it last us the last fortnight. Everyone was rationed to 2 teaspoons per serve. :XD: It was totally delicious and to be honest I could have scoffed the whole tub by myself in one sitting, but thought I should not be greedy. :XD:


So pleased you've found it and so pleased you are in Australia and unable to buy any from Waitrose. They only had 1 tub yesterday!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Today I plan...to sew the buttons on my cardigan, make a meal and go to the old biddy's club....what time are your family due home???I bet you've missed them. peace is great but only for so long and then it's boring,


Anytime, they may stop off at a RSPB place on the way home if the weather is ok or not. How are you, have fun with Tessxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lifeline...I'm going to have to shoot off any minute now so please excuse me!. OMG see....I can be ladylike hahaha
> ...


Morning Rebecca, if you are still there. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Hi, am still here. Went off to Jigsaw world and got engrossed. Switched it off now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My little visitor has landed. She's brought more babies, blankets, bed,and the house is a wonderful mess like it used to be....She is currently curled up next to DH on her blanket....


That sounds lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you.... She looks much better standing up! All almost 6' of her....


She is a gorgeous girl Jynx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> My baby is all growed up and off to her very first job. Just dropped her off for her first 3 hour shift. All very exciting. :thumbup: Just thought I'd share.


Hope it all went well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. So much for a lie in, had the postman bashing on the door at 8.30 with new school blazers!!! How is everyone today? xx


Well, they have to make their presence felt even when not there in body.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, Do you think DH might be persuaded to get another dog?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. So much for a lie in, had the postman bashing on the door at 8.30 with new school blazers!!! How is everyone today? xx
> ...


MMmmm! How nice of DH to take you out to dinner, will you wear your new wrap?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, ladies, I'm off. I will catch-up with you all later. Have a nice day. GS enjoy having tessa. PV have fun when the family get back.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca I found a phone like yours Samsung Coconut for £14. I might get one as my battery died on my phone on the way home on Thursday cos I'd been taking too many pictures!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Okay, ladies, I'm off. I will catch-up with you all later. Have a nice day. GS enjoy having tessa. PV have fun when the family get back.


Thanks, bye, enjoy your day.xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I't will probably be wet still from being blocked. It won't be wearable until tomorrow morning at the erliest.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Rebecca I found a phone like yours Samsung Coconut for £14. I might get one as my battery died on my phone on the way home on Thursday cos I'd been taking too many pictures!


That sounds good. Will you be able to take pictures on the new one?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Rebecca I found a phone like yours Samsung Coconut for £14. I might get one as my battery died on my phone on the way home on Thursday cos I'd been taking too many pictures!
> ...


NO, cos I can easily take my little camera with me and then my phone wont go dead!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Shame you wont be able to wear it. Is it the one for the wedding?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Susan, Do you think DH might be persuaded to get another dog?


This is what I'm hoping for hahaha...Seriousely Tessa is curled up next to DH on her blanket on the couch!!!!!DH seems to be happy with that. It would be strange if He changed his mind and I changed mine...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


Evening Xiang. Gorgeous hoodie. How are you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


Judi that looks familiar hahaha..It's beautiful. Did you enjoy doing it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, Do you think DH might be persuaded to get another dog?
> ...


I know pets sre a big responsibility, but they are lovely too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > linkan said:
> ...


Is there a posted photo, yet????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When we had Heidi she cost us a few thousand pound in medication and tests all through her 12 /13 yrs. Ingrid, the vets receptionist, counted up for us one day. it was about £3,000. I couldn't afford that now, not on the pension. What if I got another dog with problems?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I don't think there's a BF....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


You might be right, she's never here long enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm going to go and tidy up before the family return, not sure why and then I'm going to do a bit of shopping. Enjoy your day with Tess. Xiang have a good evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Have just been reading all the back chatter.
> 
> Saxy I am so upset for you dear heart. I am sorry Benson is no longer with you, but glad to know you were with him and I know comforted him.Lots of gentle hugs coming to you. Glad to know Ellie is doing fairly well, and hopefully the shot for her arthritic legs will help.
> 
> ...


Hi Pearly, I found the correct pattern, now all I need to finish this one is for another one of my yarn orders to arrive :roll: :thumbup: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dh has gone ip to DS's to see the other grandad who's looking after the menagerie for them. DS phoned him this morning to see if he wanted anything. He just wanted a little company I think. I've just had a thought!!!!!It's just come to me like a bolt of lightning.....DH could stay up there until Sunday and Help GDK with the Rabbits...It would be like last of the Summer Wine. I won't tell family that both the grandads are there together as my DS worrys about coming back to no house...GDK used to look after Heidi for us when we went away. It was so good of him but I always came home to something broken. eg. lock on the front door, telephone, jordinayre (which I didn't like anyway) car, frying pan....AND many many more things.His heart is in the right place, bless him, but talk about clumsy!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I'm going to prepare some lunch/tea because I'm going to the old biddy's club..When I get back It won't take so much preparation.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Same here ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope I am still awake when you lot come back on for a chat xxxx

Hope you enjoy the S & B today, Susan.

I am now going to shift my smaller tv into the lounge room, so that we can watch some programs tonight :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Hya, I'm fine thanks! Have been messing about with NZ GD's bunting most of the day, it's coming along nicely, will post a picture when it's finished!! The Ashton, on the other hand is not going so well, I keep finding that the leaf 'holes' aren't going where they should but i will persevere;knit a little, frog a little, tinky-tonky a bit.....!!! Just going to pick it up again, if I can put it right before bed, I shall sleep happy!!


Know how you feel. I found just doing a few rows at a time to start with helped and I've put lifelines in after each repeat of chart 2 and a stitch marker at the centre. Just taking it very slowly and beginning to get the hang of it now. Take your time you'll get there.
I'm trying to work out a pattern for a bum bag at the moment. xx[/quote]

It's my own fault, doing it in daylight while doing nothing else - no problem but I think I'm superwoman and try doing it while watch TV - It doesn't work!! Haven't got bum bag pattern but good luck with that!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love love LOVE the cardigan pattern, it's beautiful and the yarn and shawl pins too!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Purple I understand why you cancelled injection, but I think I might have given it a go, unless the cost was stratospheric, to see if it did work or not. If it did the relief from pain and discomfort would have been worth it to me. Loved your new bag. It is so bright and colorful.
> 
> I need to get my hanks of yarn rolled into balls then try to start Ashton. I hope I can get it done by at least 2030??? haha Need to go get laundry started and take meds. Talk with everyone later. Love Purly xx


Hi Pearlie, I am going to have the injections, but I just have to wait a while longer. I begrudge paying for them as they only seem to last up to 4 months and yes the cost was just £5 short of a £1000. I could get an awful lot of knitting wool for that! How are you today. What colour is your Ashton yarn.? xx[/quote]

I would have balked at that cost, too, and waited for Medicare to pay for it xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


That's cute, neat knitting, nice colour and great buttons!!


----------



## mumtoSophy (Sep 4, 2011)

hi! just popped in for a quickie!  :shock: :lol: 

a wee update on Tattoo stuff if anyone is interested 

BBC1 are filming all this week and The One show are showing and hour long shortened version of The Tattoo on Monday 27th August. Not sure if Sophy will be in it as they are filming this week and depending on how much she is filmed and how much is cut!. I will be watching it but from under the castle in the dressing rooms  DVD's will be available and also the footage WILL be shown overseas but not sure when.

have a good day

off to do food shopping

(the fun never ends) :roll: :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Susan, Do you think DH might be persuaded to get another dog?
> ...


That's life for you!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> A sonogram is a simple test. They use a wand and rub it over the area they are interested in seeing. Almost on the order or an xray, but more detailed.


Sounds almost like our Ultrasound


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's sometimes like treading on egg shells in DS's house with the Grandboys....Then I think a wallop wouldn't come a miss...hahaha...I tapped GS2 one day on the side of his leg for doing/saying something. He just looked at me and said "I'm reporting you to child abuse". He got a harder tap...


When DD4 began school, she came home after a whole week of schooling and told me that a "lady" had come to visit at the school & told the children that if their parents hit them or raised their voices at them, they were to call the child abuse line ....... I asked her if she knew what would happen then .... The children hadn't been told that bit, so I told her - and also tolder her that if she did something naughty, or that made me frightened for her, I would smack her & then dial the child abuse line - she didn't think it was a good idea, especially as I had told her that she would be taken away from us


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


NO - not even when I didn't use lifelines (and by the way, thank you Lifeline for introducing this shawl - it's beautiful) nor markers!!!! But, I can now count.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy so sorry to hear about Benson made me cry just reading how you wrote it big (((((hugs)))) to you Love Ya!!!!
> ...


Not selfish at all, a sorrow shared, is a sorrow halved xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> Hello from the other half of the world again.  Lovely photos Jynx. Haven't caught up yet, so not up to date yet.
> 
> Purple - I have to share this with you. Last time I did the shopping I found.........Butterscotch icecream!!!  Well it was really caramel icecream with butterscotch chips in it. Only came in 1 litre tubs at almost the same price as 5 litres of my normal good quality brand :shock: . I did cave in and bought one tub of it and made it last us the last fortnight. Everyone was rationed to 2 teaspoons per serve. :XD: It was totally delicious and to be honest I could have scoffed the whole tub by myself in one sitting, but thought I should not be greedy. :XD:


If & when I can find it, in this part of the country - I won't have to share, cos DH is not that hot on icecream .....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just love the pattern Judi, Are you doing it in Noro or the peruvian?


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Speed didn't get in the way of style. Here's a pic. Plus a pic of the wingspan shawl I made a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Bleu Fizz said:
> ...


How is Malvern today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm afraid I've to go now....I'll see you all at tea time...the old biddy's are calling...I've been sitting in the garden with Tessa. She's very slow and enjoying the sun....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:56 am EDT and 17'C (63'F). WE HAD RAIN LAST NIGHT! If I had been awake I would have been dancing in the rain.
I'm in training today, so I'll be signing off soon and won't be back until I get home.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Things to do, places to go .... busy person. Hello all. Your Edinburgh trip sounds fun. Do you get together often?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm afraid I've to go now....I'll see you all at tea time...the old biddy's are calling...I've been sitting in the garden with Tessa. She's very slow and enjoying the sun....


Tessa sounds like a wonderful companion. Is DH taking her for slow leisurely walks?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ooo I love those White Lies patterns. Just wish I had the bod to do them justice.
Your shawl pins are great. Especially the one with the cat.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hello Grandma. Sorry, don't understand you comment. What has Malvern to do with shawls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Very pretty.
I'd like to do that Wingspan if I can find some yarn with the long colour repeats.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks ..... I won't be finishing this one in a fortnight :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

mumtoSophy said:


> hi! just popped in for a quickie!  :shock: :lol:
> 
> a wee update on Tattoo stuff if anyone is interested
> 
> ...


Hi/Bye, hope to catch you again when you slow down.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D
> ...


I just hope the buttons stay done up :? They are very small


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


Very nice. Where did you get the buttons?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


The White Lies pattern will be done with the Peruvian yarn


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> When we had Heidi she cost us a few thousand pound in medication and tests all through her 12 /13 yrs. Ingrid, the vets receptionist, counted up for us one day. it was about £3,000. I couldn't afford that now, not on the pension. What if I got another dog with problems?


Do they have pet insurance over there? Here,as long as the pet is healthy for 2 years they will cover you after that, or if you start the coverage when they are little. Unfortunately, with 7 cats to cover, its too expensive for me, so I only have it for the ones that have known issues, like Trevor and his teeth, and Shadow, now that she is a senior kitty.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


It's very easy to do. I used a varigated yarn - it's a bit too bright for me but I wanted to see how the colours worked out. The yarn comes in a very delicate shade of pink and I am thinking about making a pram blanket in a 10 stitch pinwheel.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Gotta run now and get a tea for the training session. Need something that will keep me awake. Talk to you later.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Jobs call. Bye for now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D
> ...


They came as a free gift with a knitting mag :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Am having trouble staying awake, for some reason, tonight .... So I think I will head off to bed ...... Night all, enjoy the rest of your day xoxo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from an another overcast Pa. Sun will probably come out later. Off to the lab in a short bit to get some blood work done. Nothing to eat or drink till after. Yuk! Thirsty now.

Jynx you have a beautiful grandaughter. Love the fish hat she is wearing.

Saxy never be concerned with sharing your sorrow. Friends are always there for one another, and we are there for you dear. Loving hugs sent your way.

GS glad you will be able to doggie sit Tess for awhile. She may remind DH of the love and joy furr babies bring. He may change his mind. I will try to put a pic of our fur baby up later. Have fun at S and B.Can't wait to see what happens there today. I think I live vicariously through you my friends.hahaha

Lifeline, can't wait to see pic of your shawl. You are a fast knitter.

Xiang what a cute hoodie for your little GD, especially like the panda buttons. Your new lacy sweater pic is very beautiful. I adore your sweater pins. Did you make them or purchase them??The turquoise one would be perfect for my DD shawl. If you purchased on line,may I have the name of site, to order one for my DD.

Purple, sorry your lie n was interrupted by the postman. Enjoy last hours of calm before joyous chorus of grandma we missed you begin. I agree with Susan, quiet can be boring at times. We should always treasure time spent with our families.

Smiley am glad you were able to enjoy some butterscotch ice cream. You did well to have everyone stay to their ration. I imagine Purple is glad you are in Australia if you adore her ice cream flavor.hahaha I had never heard of this flavor till Purple said it was her favorite.

Sharon sounds as if you are very busy with little tena and the tattoo production. Will hope the film shows up here in the states as I would love to see it. Take care now, miss you.

Londy it sounds like you are getting the hang of the Ashton Shawl. I shall follow your lead and use markers and lifelines, if I get in too deep I might need a buoy to hold me up.hahaha

Lady BF, your shawls are very lovely. I notice you like the color purple also.

Off to the vampire cave I go. I see them at least every other week, so this is my new hangout. LOL Everyone have a lovely day and know that you are thought of often and with love.xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Nitzi, we must have crossed in the computer world. Have a good day training. Talk with you later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Nitzi, we must have crossed in the computer world. Have a good day training. Talk with you later.


Pearlie, if you google White Lies, then you will find the shawl pins xx


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

well im back. its sod law aint it , i was in hospital from fri till this morning woke up fri morning with wot i thot was a sty in my eye, daughter 1 took me to hospital and they kept me in i had a very bad viral infection which closed my left eye and made the side of face swell up. geez am i glad to get out of there. so with kids dad in one hospital and me in another my poor kids dont know if there coming or goin, hubbie took a week of two run the kids to hospital plus baby sit the 3 gran kids, hes benn a diamond from fri bless him. i dont know if ive missed anything aint done catch up to many pages, plus im not allowed to stay on computer for long periods for a few weeks just to give eye time to heal. as for the shawl dont go there, ive got to row 11 on first chart and im lost have frogged it at least 20 times i just cnt get the hang of it. so if any of you can break it down a bit for me to understand id be gratefull. i get the 1st 10 rows done no problem its when i get to the next row confuses me lol any way hope your all well


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

just goin to check emails/pm,s so ill be back


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

ok im back ,looks like theres no one here so im goin to make a cuppa, hubbie away to pick up jess/ caitlin from baby sitter then go pick up girls from hospital laters all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Tammie. Sounds like you have had a bad time. I'm glad you have been looked after.

Take your time with the shawl. It sounds like you've made good progress to get so far with it. I can send you a breakdown of those sticky rows. I will PM you. If there is a particular bit you need breaking down let me know. Otherwise I can do the whole chart. It might take me some time, and not sure if i will get to it tody.

You take good care of yourself. Here's a big (((((((HUG))))))).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nitzi, we must have crossed in the computer world. Have a good day training. Talk with you later.
> ...


Xiang I googled White lies. First came up with a band. Then put in white lies shawl pins. They are beautiful. How did you get on with ordering and paying from the US? Did the use PayPal or some such?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just finished the wrap. All bound off and ends sewn in. The pattern suggested a Russian bind off. I had never done that before. Couldn't find it in my books and I couldn't find info in the magazine I was using. I asked DS#2 how to do it he said "You get a Russian to bind off". He told me to call out of the door for a Russian. Anyway I find a YouTube video. Right I'm off to photograph it un-blocked then put it in to soak ready for blocking. I will put pictures up later. See you all later. Bye.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


BF?... best friend...blinking fraud...backwards and forwards....take your pick


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Xiang for the site for shawl pins will go there next.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> well im back. its sod law aint it , i was in hospital from fri till this morning woke up fri morning with wot i thot was a sty in my eye, daughter 1 took me to hospital and they kept me in i had a very bad viral infection which closed my left eye and made the side of face swell up. geez am i glad to get out of there. so with kids dad in one hospital and me in another my poor kids dont know if there coming or goin, hubbie took a week of two run the kids to hospital plus baby sit the 3 gran kids, hes benn a diamond from fri bless him. i dont know if ive missed anything aint done catch up to many pages, plus im not allowed to stay on computer for long periods for a few weeks just to give eye time to heal. as for the shawl dont go there, ive got to row 11 on first chart and im lost have frogged it at least 20 times i just cnt get the hang of it. so if any of you can break it down a bit for me to understand id be gratefull. i get the 1st 10 rows done no problem its when i get to the next row confuses me lol any way hope your all well


Tammie you really are having a tough time. We're all thinking of you and willing things togetbetter. At least you have a gem of a man to look after you.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tammie, so sorry to hear you were in the hospital with viral eye infection. Glad you are out and on your way to recovery. Take it easy and do what the docs tell you. Sight is so important. Do they have any idea how you might have contacted this???Your DH is a wonderful fellow. He takes good care of all the ladies in his life. You are a very lucky gal. Good men are hard to come by. I have one too. Sounds like all the tenas have have good men though.Hugs and love to you for a speedy recovery. I know Lifeline or Saxy will be able to explain your quandry on the shawl.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Saxy, are you doing a bit better today???How is Miss Ellie adapting to being the only, has she been talking with you yet???I know our furr baby gets upset with whoever takes her to the vet. She is happy to go till it is time to be prodded and poked.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


I could get banned if I gave her a BF name


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You'll never guess what came in the post today...My train tickets for Edinburgh. I've just finished my jobs with Tessa and she's had her supper and been for a little walk, she stumbles a little bit but then trotted a bit too, albeit it was on the side a bit.just like a human who'd had a stroke. She was a very good girl and did her duty when I said the magic words...DH has sat with her all afternoon and keeps stroking her and talking to her. 

Tammy, I'm so sorry you had problems. At least you would have to rest in there, which wouldn't do you any harm.

I went to Over 60's today, I never won this week. I won in the raffle though, 5tickets for £1..4 of them came out! So I kept the bar of choc and the custard creams and gave the other 2 prized to my friends on the table we sit at. We have our trip on Thursday. God forbid, where they are taking us is a bit unineresting to say the least. we fel obliged to go though, because we can't fill the bus with others. What they don't realise is they can't fill the bus with others because nobody wants to go where we are going....Never mind...I'll take my knitting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Saxy I hope you are OK today, I know you won't be. but I'm thinking of you. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Saxy, are you doing a bit better today???How is Miss Ellie adapting to being the only, has she been talking with you yet???I know our furr baby gets upset with whoever takes her to the vet. She is happy to go till it is time to be prodded and poked.


the only time she's talking is to say 'So aren't you gonna feed me now?'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll never guess what came in the post today...My train tickets for Edinburgh. I've just finished my jobs with Tessa and she's had her supper and been for a little walk, she stumbles a little bit but then trotted a bit too, albeit it was on the side a bit.just like a human who'd had a stroke. She was a very good girl and did her duty when I said the magic words...DH has sat with her all afternoon and keeps stroking her and talking to her.
> 
> Tammy, I'm so sorry you had problems. At least you would have to rest in there, which wouldn't do you any harm.
> 
> I went to Over 60's today, I never won this week. I won in the raffle though, 5tickets for £1..4 of them came out! So I kept the bar of choc and the custard creams and gave the other 2 prized to my friends on the table we sit at. We have our trip on Thursday. God forbid, where they are taking us is a bit unineresting to say the least. we fel obliged to go though, because we can't fill the bus with others. What they don't realise is they can't fill the bus with others because nobody wants to go where we are going....Never mind...I'll take my knitting.


tomorrow I'm going on a trip to Bletchley Park with my WRAC girls. I'm really looking forward to that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Saxy I hope you are OK today, I know you won't be. but I'm thinking of you. xxx


I'm OK - just listless.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Saxy. I want to say how sad the news is about Your lovely kitty.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Saxy. I want to say how sad the news is about Your lovely kitty.


Thanks Rebecca. That is the downside of our lovely furry friends.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Lifeline how are you?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm good thanks. Just about to post pics of wrap. Be back soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

First picture is unblocked. 

Second and third, blocked.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


That is beautiful..Is it 4ply? Blocking makes a difference. I've never blocked before. I love the pattern??? hint hint...It really is nice. How long is it? :thumbup:


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Would you please be so kind as to explain what it is you on saying and what it is that I have done for you to be so rude. It would seem that you ladies feel you are a cut above the rest of us


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


At the moment it measures 5'7". It will lose a bit of that length when it comes of the mats. I will post a picture when it's finished.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


We don't mean to be rude at all. The truth is (seeing as you've asked us) that we aren't sure that you are playing a silly game with us. We have a feeling you know us or one of us and you seem to be a little rude to us. If you know any of us then please tell us. We've asked you to join us and even let us know which part of the country you come from, but you seem to be ignoring all that, which is your perogative. BUT..when you are being so vague with us, can you really blame us for being vague back..You are more than welcome to be with us, but please come clean.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls, I'm going to go now and watch the news with a bit of knitting. I might be on later...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


Lovely work! I hope my Ashton comes out as good!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls, I'm going to go now and watch the news with a bit of knitting. I might be on later...


Take care Susan, chat soon.

It looks like Admin have added a new feature. It tells how many watched topics have got comments on now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> just goin to check emails/pm,s so ill be back


Good! You should find one from me!!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Bleu Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Come clean - about what. I am who I am and will always remain annonymous which is dictated by my lifestyle. I don't know any of you from adam. I am extremely busy and probably my vagueness is due to this but it was apparent from the onset that a guard had been put in place and I certainly felt the chill from the beginning. Offer me a challenge and I will take it but I'm not one for rolling over to be walked on and have responded to the tone set.
You refer to WE in your posting, so I assume that I have been discussed by WE throughout. Hardly friendly. With that I will leave you to get on with your lives. I trust it will become more interesting.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello Lifeline, I love your new shawl. I think we have used the same color for our shawls. As they say, great minds think alike. LOL


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello Lifeline, I love your new shawl. I think we have used the same color for our shawls. As they say, great minds think alike. LOL


Thank you. I chose the colour as it goes with the dress for the wedding.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

How did you get on with the vampires today?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got to go now. Have a lovely rest of the day/night. DH is taking me out to dinner so have to get ready. I may be on later- not sure.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> well im back. its sod law aint it , i was in hospital from fri till this morning woke up fri morning with wot i thot was a sty in my eye, daughter 1 took me to hospital and they kept me in i had a very bad viral infection which closed my left eye and made the side of face swell up. geez am i glad to get out of there. so with kids dad in one hospital and me in another my poor kids dont know if there coming or goin, hubbie took a week of two run the kids to hospital plus baby sit the 3 gran kids, hes benn a diamond from fri bless him. i dont know if ive missed anything aint done catch up to many pages, plus im not allowed to stay on computer for long periods for a few weeks just to give eye time to heal. as for the shawl dont go there, ive got to row 11 on first chart and im lost have frogged it at least 20 times i just cnt get the hang of it. so if any of you can break it down a bit for me to understand id be gratefull. i get the 1st 10 rows done no problem its when i get to the next row confuses me lol any way hope your all well


So good to hear from you dear, was getting really concerned! Glad you are over the worse and that hubby has been looking after you, you take it easy and don't stay on here too much, maybe just put some headphones on and listen to some music to rest you eyes?
I have struggled with the Ashton but think I have it licked now, will have a look at the pattern and see if I can find a way to make it easier for you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I've got to go now. Have a lovely rest of the day/night. DH is taking me out to dinner so have to get ready. I may be on later- not sure.


Have a lovely evening!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy I hope you are OK today, I know you won't be. but I'm thinking of you. xxx
> ...


I've got lots of lists, shall I send you some sweetie?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


Just gorgeous, you clever girl!! Where did you get your interlocking blocking mat, have looked on the net but without success?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Lady BF, I think thou does protest too much. No one here thinks they are grander or better than anyone else. I do believe if you were on more often and participated more you would see a more open and accepting group of ladies. I am sure you know we have had others try to play tricks and be deceitful, all of course, in the name of good fun, which it wasn't. We give true feelings to those who wish to join our merry little group, but at the same time, we would be foolish to just accept whatever is told or at times untold, by those who might wish to play tricks with us. That you feel slighted is sad, but if you could perchance see how we feel, when we have been unable to make a connection with you. This is the internet and folks from around the world come and read our missives to one another, so we do understand the need to be cognizant of what we write and say. You state it is your lifestyle that makes you reticient in sharing much more information with any of us. That is your perogerative, but it must be a lonely state you find yourself in dear lady. We only share with one another some of the everyday things we experience and our crafts. Over time we have become a close group, as we feel we know one another better. We share what we feel comfortable with. There has to be some openness with one another, to feel safe to do this. Hopefully, you may want to try to knock down a few of your walls and join in more often. Perhaps you need to hide, but it is a very lonely place, and we are more than happy to include you, but you need to also want to join in and be part of the group. We are all busy, as you state you are, but if you really want to make friends, you make some time for them. Hoping in and out occasionally, puts us ill at ease, as I said we have been tricked before.I hope I have not upset you, but I hope you have an understanding of why we are leery of those who are not more forthcoming. If you truly wish to join our group, please do so, you will be made welcome.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It was great skyping with you.....Especially when we were giggling. Barcelona or Barbados...who the hell cares eh? haahahahahahaha


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


I got mine from KnitPicks Co. Londy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Thank you sweetie, will have a look!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Londy, My tickets came today....


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It was great skyping with you.....Especially when we were giggling. Barcelona or Barbados...who the hell cares eh? haahahahahahaha


Quite a good time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Anytime dear. I love them, they work very well.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Grandma Susan How are you today?

Having a great time with Tessa I hope!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello Purly I just got some but they weren't from Knit picks I saw those after I got mine at Sam's


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Binky, I was just thinking of going up those stairs to watch my TV and get my pj's on. Have you started schooling the children yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Binky, I was just thinking of going up those stairs to watch my TV and get my pj's on. Have you started schooling the children yet?


Sort of we are enrolling them in a different program this year or we are trying too that is but they want everything including the kitchen sink to get them started and I don't understand why when it is still homeschool


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I marvel at you doing the schooling. I wold be way too thick to do that...Anyway I'm going to bed now...How is our Linky???


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I marvel at you doing the schooling. I wold be way too thick to do that...Anyway I'm going to bed now...How is our Linky???


She is doing Ok..I have my moments of being thick this would help relieve some of the pressure on me...Have a good night and chat with you later


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Goodnight everybody....See you tomorrow.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Binky, how are you dear???It has been awhile since we chatted.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Goodnight everybody....See you tomorrow.


Good Night!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Binky, how are you dear???It has been awhile since we chatted.


Yes it has I am trying to figure out if I want to cook or get chinese food now that I can have what I want I can't figure out what that is


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nite Susan. Pleasant dreams.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Binky, how are you dear???It has been awhile since we chatted.
> ...


I know what you mean. I think I would go for chinese. No need to do dishes.hahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


that was my thoughts but the other choice is spaghetti with a meat sauce since DH is not here....decisions, decisions


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


In that case, spaghetti hands down.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I think so too, and then working on my projects and watching knitting daily


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Italian food. Could eat it 7 days a week and sometimes I do.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I love Italian food. Could eat it 7 days a week and sometimes I do.


Mexican is my favorite I like spicy food Italian is a close second


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly I am going to have to go I still have to run to the store to get a couple of things for this spaghetti dinner and I am getting really hungry 

It was nice chatting with you talk to you later

Love and Hugs 
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

pearlone said:


> binkbrice said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


Had a virus try to get in. Is now a dead virus.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > binkbrice said:
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Enjoy your evening Binky. Chat with you a little later if you are on. Need to do some repair work.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

that is weird mine did the same thing

I am going to go now Purly nice talking to you


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Bye!


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Lady BF, I think thou does protest too much. No one here thinks they are grander or better than anyone else. I do believe if you were on more often and participated more you would see a more open and accepting group of ladies. I am sure you know we have had others try to play tricks and be deceitful, all of course, in the name of good fun, which it wasn't. We give true feelings to those who wish to join our merry little group, but at the same time, we would be foolish to just accept whatever is told or at times untold, by those who might wish to play tricks with us. That you feel slighted is sad, but if you could perchance see how we feel, when we have been unable to make a connection with you. This is the internet and folks from around the world come and read our missives to one another, so we do understand the need to be cognizant of what we write and say. You state it is your lifestyle that makes you reticient in sharing much more information with any of us. That is your perogerative, but it must be a lonely state you find yourself in dear lady. We only share with one another some of the everyday things we experience and our crafts. Over time we have become a close group, as we feel we know one another better. We share what we feel comfortable with. There has to be some openness with one another, to feel safe to do this. Hopefully, you may want to try to knock down a few of your walls and join in more often. Perhaps you need to hide, but it is a very lonely place, and we are more than happy to include you, but you need to also want to join in and be part of the group. We are all busy, as you state you are, but if you really want to make friends, you make some time for them. Hoping in and out occasionally, puts us ill at ease, as I said we have been tricked before.I hope I have not upset you, but I hope you have an understanding of why we are leery of those who are not more forthcoming. If you truly wish to join our group, please do so, you will be made welcome.


Dear Pearlone .. Thank you for your words but please do not add insult to injury. Obviously, it is not understood that I am not in a position to say much about my personal life and, I agree, this does make communicating a little more difficult. There is nothing I can do about that and I am certainly not beholding to elevated knitters  there is life outside KP, believe it or not and Im certainly not desperate for friends particularly when I did find time in my 24/7 schedule, I got the cold shoulder a lot of the time. Is this what happened when you joined. I was not aware that a CV was a pre-requisite to joining in friendly conversation. So much for an open forum. I was made to feel uncomfortable from the beginning, for some reason or other which I did not understand. In fact, I would go as far to say that Grandma Susan pointed out, quite vehemently, that I had not past judgment. Is there a rule for one and a rule for another  I have noticed that others just pop in, and what would I know of tricks! I am sure you are a very nice person Pearlone, so please do not take what I have said personally  I am of the opinion that the Royal WE via by whatever means of communication, have bestowed upon you the honour of responding to me. (The WE being those referred to in Grandma Susan's earlier posting).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


Tescos. They were on special offer a few months back I got two packs, each with 4 squares in. I am really glad I got 2 lots. They are children's play mats.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone from a noisy abd chaotic Surrey. The family have returned. Been doing gymnastics with the kids - me knitting gymnastics with my ashton - have you every seen flying knitting!!! How is everyone?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


Love the wrap, that will go beautifully with your dress. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening everyone from a noisy abd chaotic Surrey. The family have returned. Been doing gymnastics with the kids - me knitting gymnastics with my ashton - have you every seen flying knitting!!! How is everyone?


Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


Thank you. I am really pleased with the end results. I will email a pic of me in my outfit if you like. I will get DH to take a picture with my camera and send it after the event.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh yes please and Marshmallow too. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like Mr P and I will be taking the children swimming tomorrow while their parents go to the spa to chill for a few hours. They have been having fun and games with their house vendors and now wont be moving until 7 Sept which is after the new term has started.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Looks like Mr P and I will be taking the children swimming tomorrow while their parents go to the spa to chill for a few hours. They have been having fun and games with their house vendors and now wont be moving until 7 Sept which is after the new term has started.


What an absolute pain. And there's nothing they can do I guess. Will their schools be understanding about it all?

Yep definatley send a pic of Marshmallow too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Mr P and I will be taking the children swimming tomorrow while their parents go to the spa to chill for a few hours. They have been having fun and games with their house vendors and now wont be moving until 7 Sept which is after the new term has started.
> ...


The kids go to the same school where there dad teaches. They are moving nearer the school and we are only 20 minutes away. So it shouldn't be too bad, but they had hoped to have got settled before they went back.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I was thinking more of DD and DSIL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


They booked the removal van for the Saturday, so they wont have to take time off school.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Londy, My tickets came today....


Great.....it's getting nearer!!! So looking forward to seeing you again! x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Londy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Londy.


Hello dear, did you have a nice evening? Where did you go?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning Anne. or rather afternoon. Hoping you are OK????


I am ok at this minute - right as rain as they say, but later today I may end up being wet and bedraggled as my girls and I are going off to a state forest for a bonfire and to cook sausages with our group of mad people we see lots of. Should be fun. :XD: Forecast is showers increasing and
cool to coldish. We'll wear our wellies and macs.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Morning to all. How does the world fair wherever you are?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Londy.
> ...


It was lovely thanks. We went to a Thai place. I had really yummy king prawns and scallops. And then icecream with strawberries. It was such a treat as we haven't had food out for ages. DH asked yesterday if I would like to go out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


GORGEOUS!!! That is so pretrty and love the shawl pins... especially the cat, of course.....


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My little visitor has landed. She's brought more babies, blankets, bed,and the house is a wonderful mess like it used to be....She is currently curled up next to DH on her blanket....


Looks like she's settled in to her home from home and hope you will have a wonderful time with her.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Morning to all. How does the world fair wherever you are?


Evening Patticake. It's been a lovely day here and the family are back so its all noise and chaos here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Anne. or rather afternoon. Hoping you are OK????
> ...


That sounds like really good fun. At least t the end you can go home and get dry if the rain increases.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


Perfect color... and the buttons are darling. Your needles are really smoking.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Hi Jynx, How are you - dare I ask if you are taking it easy. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Morning to all. How does the world fair wherever you are?
> ...


Fun, fun, fun. :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Anne. or rather afternoon. Hoping you are OK????
> ...


Sounds like fun dear!! If you are with good friends it doesn't matter what you do, it's usually a lot of fun!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sharon, Hope you are enjoying the Tattoo. I shall watch it on the 27th.

Xiang, love the yarn, pattern and pins.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Oh that sounds lovely! It's nice to treat yourself occasionally and even nicer if someone nice invited you out!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


It will be dragging the kids away that will be the hard part.  - and us mums are just as bad 'cos we have to do this every year before the fire bans kick in for the summer. That won't happen until the end of October, but this time of year is definitely better for our bonfires with everything still a bit damp - ok saturated is a bit much :lol: , but we just have to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just dropped by to say goodnight as I am off to bed now. Everybody stay well and safe till I catch you again!! Lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> Speed didn't get in the way of style. Here's a pic. Plus a pic of the wingspan shawl I made a couple of weeks ago.


Both are just lovely. Great colors on both. You are all prepared for a chill in the air..... Nice.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just dropped by to say goodnight as I am off to bed now. Everybody stay well and safe till I catch you again!! Lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


Night Londy, sleep well. xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> well im back. its sod law aint it , i was in hospital from fri till this morning woke up fri morning with wot i thot was a sty in my eye, daughter 1 took me to hospital and they kept me in i had a very bad viral infection which closed my left eye and made the side of face swell up. geez am i glad to get out of there. so with kids dad in one hospital and me in another my poor kids dont know if there coming or goin, hubbie took a week of two run the kids to hospital plus baby sit the 3 gran kids, hes benn a diamond from fri bless him. i dont know if ive missed anything aint done catch up to many pages, plus im not allowed to stay on computer for long periods for a few weeks just to give eye time to heal. as for the shawl dont go there, ive got to row 11 on first chart and im lost have frogged it at least 20 times i just cnt get the hang of it. so if any of you can break it down a bit for me to understand id be gratefull. i get the 1st 10 rows done no problem its when i get to the next row confuses me lol any way hope your all well


Tammy you have had such a lot to deal with lately, but glad you are home now xx

If you can print out the pattern for the Ashton Shawl, there is a very good translation to a word pattern, that is very easy to follow. I was having problems following that graph, then read the "walk" through & it is so much clearer now - and I will be able to check back & forth between both methods - one of the girls has probably already dealt with this, but here is another little bit of help xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Bonfires in the rain are great fun!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just dropped by to say goodnight as I am off to bed now. Everybody stay well and safe till I catch you again!! Lotsa love XXXXXXXXX


Hi Love, Missed being on with you today. Night night sleep well. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Xiang, My ashton learnt to fly today!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Purple - I have thought about ordering that butterscotch icecream online  .....now that I have the taste for it, hehe. Haven't even had the full thrill of a real butterscotch icecream yet and I'm hooked. :lol: Knew I would be.... I love butterscotch. Beware - your supplies are not safe any more mwahaha. :-D


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Bonfires almost anytime are fun...except if they turn feral ....and we don't want that, so rain is actually good. :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Purple - I have thought about ordering that butterscotch icecream online  .....now that I have the taste for it, hehe. Haven't even had the full thrill of a real butterscotch icecream yet and I'm hooked. :lol: Knew I would be.... I love butterscotch. Beware - your supplies are not safe any more mwahaha. :-D


So it was you! That's why there wasonly one tub left when I went shopping. I shall have to instruct the manager under no circumstances send any butterscotch ice cream to Australia. Just give it to me and I'll take it personally!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Well everyone is arriving and I'm going I'm afraid. Time for bed. Enjoy your day/night everyone. Chat soon.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D


Very cute. Well done and congrats to you for making it stay finished. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > This is my little Cabled Hoodie for my little Munchkin, complete with little Panda buttons :XD: :-D :-D
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Purple - I have thought about ordering that butterscotch icecream online  .....now that I have the taste for it, hehe. Haven't even had the full thrill of a real butterscotch icecream yet and I'm hooked. :lol: Knew I would be.... I love butterscotch. Beware - your supplies are not safe any more mwahaha. :-D
> ...


Yep - snuck in while you weren't watching - very clandestine I am.  And yes I'm sure bringing butterscotch icecream into Aus will get you instant admission via customs - how could they deny that. :mrgreen:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well everyone is arriving and I'm going I'm afraid. Time for bed. Enjoy your day/night everyone. Chat soon.


Night, night enjoy your rest. I'm only on for another few minutes and then need to get myself organised. xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


LOVE that color!!! Great pattern.... I WANT to get back to some fun knitting......


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

DD had a great time on her first experience in the working world last night. She was very happy when we picked her up and those she worked with are a lot of fun. Then we took her and her sister off to the opposition for a celebration icecream cone, (not butterscotch). :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Oh I forgot, you can't take food stuff into Australia - is that right?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> DD had a great time on her first experience in the working world last night. She was very happy when we picked her up and those she worked with are a lot of fun. Then we took her and her sister off to the opposition for a celebration icecream cone, (not butterscotch). :lol:


Glad she enjoyed her first day a work. Tell her well done from me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well everyone is arriving and I'm going I'm afraid. Time for bed. Enjoy your day/night everyone. Chat soon.


Night night Rebecca, Glad you had a nice evening. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


And so you should. xxx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is my latest yarn & Pattern delivery, I am hoping that my Noro yarn will arrive soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very pretty - now work slowly and check everything at least 10 times before proceeding. You do not want to be undoing that. :shock:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Umm - I have no idea if icecream is on the banned list - think mad cow is only from the meat - not sure about dairy. :wink: You would be welcome anytime anyway - even without butterscotch icecream. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > DD had a great time on her first experience in the working world last night. She was very happy when we picked her up and those she worked with are a lot of fun. Then we took her and her sister off to the opposition for a celebration icecream cone, (not butterscotch). :lol:
> ...


I will when she gets up - she will probably still have the huge smile from last night. Me thinks she will be on a continued high today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I thought it was all food that could not be brought in. Thanks for the invite. You never know....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


That is really lovely. Bet she was tired.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Mint sweets are ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > pearlone said:
> ...


I do use Paypal, but With a Reloadable Visa card, so that my craft purchases don't interfere with our regular accounts. I just put enough money in that to cover the cost, with a little leeway, but it still goes through PayPal. I got this card, because some Online Stores do not have the PayPal option


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Not yet, she will be tonight though. Today's activities will keep her going, then she'll have to have some down time. Being around people puts her on a high. Her big sister is the same and I think I have a smidgeon of that too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Have you ever had Werthers mint toffees. I only bought them once and never say them again. The are delicious.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

That is really lovely. Bet she was tired.[/quote]

Not yet, she will be tonight though. Today's activities will keep her going, then she'll have to have some down time. Being around people puts her on a high. Her big sister is the same and I think I have a smidgeon of that too.[/quote]

I like people too!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Haven't seen the mint ones, but have tried other flavours - very nice and one of my dd's loves Werthers originals.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> That is really lovely. Bet she was tired.


Not yet, she will be tonight though. Today's activities will keep her going, then she'll have to have some down time. Being around people puts her on a high. Her big sister is the same and I think I have a smidgeon of that too.[/quote]

I like people too![/quote]

Probably a good thing in your current home situation. :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > That is really lovely. Bet she was tired.
> ...


I like people too![/quote]

Probably a good thing in your current home situation. :wink:[/quote]

Sometimes they are people and sometimes Little Madam is a MONSTER! But it's lovely having them back and it was a lovely evening so we sat in the garden for a very leisurely dinner.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> tammie52 said:
> 
> 
> > well im back. its sod law aint it , i was in hospital from fri till this morning woke up fri morning with wot i thot was a sty in my eye, daughter 1 took me to hospital and they kept me in i had a very bad viral infection which closed my left eye and made the side of face swell up. geez am i glad to get out of there. so with kids dad in one hospital and me in another my poor kids dont know if there coming or goin, hubbie took a week of two run the kids to hospital plus baby sit the 3 gran kids, hes benn a diamond from fri bless him. i dont know if ive missed anything aint done catch up to many pages, plus im not allowed to stay on computer for long periods for a few weeks just to give eye time to heal. as for the shawl dont go there, ive got to row 11 on first chart and im lost have frogged it at least 20 times i just cnt get the hang of it. so if any of you can break it down a bit for me to understand id be gratefull. i get the 1st 10 rows done no problem its when i get to the next row confuses me lol any way hope your all well
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > You'll never guess what came in the post today...My train tickets for Edinburgh. I've just finished my jobs with Tessa and she's had her supper and been for a little walk, she stumbles a little bit but then trotted a bit too, albeit it was on the side a bit.just like a human who'd had a stroke. She was a very good girl and did her duty when I said the magic words...DH has sat with her all afternoon and keeps stroking her and talking to her.
> ...


That is good, great company is what you need for a while, with a little time to yourself xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


The shawl is beautiful, & I absolutely LOVE that colour :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Probably a good thing in your current home situation. :wink:[/quote]

Sometimes they are people and sometimes Little Madam is a MONSTER! But it's lovely having them back and it was a lovely evening so we sat in the garden for a very leisurely dinner.[/quote]

Do you have much space for little ones to run around much ? I have a few years to go before I have any gks so I'm enjoying a semi sanity space until that time comes. Will love it when the time comes, but am happy with the status quo for now - no contending with all sorts of kid stuff that my lot have only just grown out of.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Sometimes they are people and sometimes Little Madam is a MONSTER! But it's lovely having them back and it was a lovely evening so we sat in the garden for a very leisurely dinner.[/quote]

Do you have much space for little ones to run around much ? I have a few years to go before I have any gks so I'm enjoying a semi sanity space until that time comes. Will love it when the time comes, but am happy with the status quo for now - no contending with all sorts of kid stuff that my lot have only just grown out of. [/quote]

Luckily we have a large house and a big garden so they have plenty of space to run around. The children are very good at keeping their things in their part of the lounge and respect the adult only zone! I am so lucky that we all get along very well and as it's the holidays there is no time pressure, we just do things when we feel like.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi Tammie. Sounds like you have had a bad time. I'm glad you have been looked after.
> 
> Take your time with the shawl. It sounds like you've made good progress to get so far with it. I can send you a breakdown of those sticky rows. I will PM you. If there is a particular bit you need breaking down let me know. Otherwise I can do the whole chart. It might take me some time, and not sure if i will get to it tody.
> 
> You take good care of yourself. Here's a big (((((((HUG))))))).


I'll second the take care of yourself. Sometimes a forced rest is a good thing. Hopefully the hospital stay got something that could have been very nasty fixed. Another big hug sent your way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now as it's 11.30 and gs will come in , hopefully with a cup of coffee for me, at 8am. Xiang and Patticake enjoy your day. Lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Do you have much space for little ones to run around much ? I have a few years to go before I have any gks so I'm enjoying a semi sanity space until that time comes. Will love it when the time comes, but am happy with the status quo for now - no contending with all sorts of kid stuff that my lot have only just grown out of. [/quote]

Luckily we have a large house and a big garden so they have plenty of space to run around. The children are very good at keeping their things in their part of the lounge and respect the adult only zone! I am so lucky that we all get along very well and as it's the holidays there is no time pressure, we just do things when we feel like.[/quote]

That's a good thing. Am I correct in thinking that you are a relatively easy going sort of person? Just an impression.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Luckily we have a large house and a big garden so they have plenty of space to run around. The children are very good at keeping their things in their part of the lounge and respect the adult only zone! I am so lucky that we all get along very well and as it's the holidays there is no time pressure, we just do things when we feel like.[/quote]

That's a good thing. Am I correct in thinking that you are a relatively easy going sort of person? Just an impression. 
[/quote]

Mr P says that I am so laid back that I am round the other side. I see no reason to get worked up about anything. If I can change something that needs changing then I'll do it. If I can't then I don't worry about it. Life is just too short.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, it is just after 8 am and I have one hour before we have to leave. It will take us about an hour to get to the place we have to go if I don't get lost :roll: . This area is not wel marked on the GPS so Mum's magical mystery tours sometimes take over, but we get ther eventually. :lol: 

I must away. Lovely chatting with you again Purple. Have a lovely sleep - will catch up later. Enjoy some peace and quiet when you can.  Hugs and love Patticake. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's a good thing. Am I correct in thinking that you are a relatively easy going sort of person? Just an impression. 
[/quote]

Mr P says that I am so laid back that I am round the other side. I see no reason to get worked up about anything. If I can change something that needs changing then I'll do it. If I can't then I don't worry about it. Life is just too short.[/quote]

Thought I had better come & say hello properly :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: I have sort of got out of the habit of being on with anyone :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

patrican said:


> Well, it is just after 8 am and I have one hour before we have to leave. It will take us about an hour to get to the place we have to go if I don't get lost :roll: . This area is not wel marked on the GPS so Mum's magical mystery tours sometimes take over, but we get ther eventually. :lol:
> 
> I must away. Lovely chatting with you again Purple. Have a lovely sleep - will catch up later. Enjoy some peace and quiet when you can.  Hugs and love Patticake. xxxx


You have a lovely day, take some photos if you can. Loved to see what you get up to. Bye for now. Lovely chatting with you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought I had better come & say hello properly :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: I have sort of got out of the habit of being on with anyone :XD:[/quote]

As long as you dont get a complex about it :roll: Having said that I am just off to bed as it's getting towards midnight and I might turn into a pumpkin! You take care and I must sort out a suitable time to skype you again. Love and hugs. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Thought I had better come & say hello properly :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: I have sort of got out of the habit of being on with anyone :XD:


As long as you dont get a complex about it :roll: Having said that I am just off to bed as it's getting towards midnight and I might turn into a pumpkin! You take care and I must sort out a suitable time to skype you again. Love and hugs. xxx[/quote]

No complex ...... I don't have time for those :XD: :lol: :lol:

Sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have a good day Australia. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Thought I had better come & say hello properly :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: I have sort of got out of the habit of being on with anyone :XD:


As long as you dont get a complex about it :roll: Having said that I am just off to bed as it's getting towards midnight and I might turn into a pumpkin! You take care and I must sort out a suitable time to skype you again. Love and hugs. xxx[/quote]

That would be great, when you are ready, just PM when I am on at the same time - looks like that will happen regularly now - my time of the year is coming :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Lady BF, I think thou does protest too much. No one here thinks they are grander or better than anyone else. I do believe if you were on more often and participated more you would see a more open and accepting group of ladies. I am sure you know we have had others try to play tricks and be deceitful, all of course, in the name of good fun, which it wasn't. We give true feelings to those who wish to join our merry little group, but at the same time, we would be foolish to just accept whatever is told or at times untold, by those who might wish to play tricks with us. That you feel slighted is sad, but if you could perchance see how we feel, when we have been unable to make a connection with you. This is the internet and folks from around the world come and read our missives to one another, so we do understand the need to be cognizant of what we write and say. You state it is your lifestyle that makes you reticient in sharing much more information with any of us. That is your perogerative, but it must be a lonely state you find yourself in dear lady. We only share with one another some of the everyday things we experience and our crafts. Over time we have become a close group, as we feel we know one another better. We share what we feel comfortable with. There has to be some openness with one another, to feel safe to do this. Hopefully, you may want to try to knock down a few of your walls and join in more often. Perhaps you need to hide, but it is a very lonely place, and we are more than happy to include you, but you need to also want to join in and be part of the group. We are all busy, as you state you are, but if you really want to make friends, you make some time for them. Hoping in and out occasionally, puts us ill at ease, as I said we have been tricked before.I hope I have not upset you, but I hope you have an understanding of why we are leery of those who are not more forthcoming. If you truly wish to join our group, please do so, you will be made welcome.
> ...


Lady BF,I was not asked by anyone in the group to respond to you. I am and have always been my own person. I had hoped that if you understood why some would not be as friendly and open as you evidently expected, that you would be understanding of what I was truly trying to explain. Evidently I failed in this endeavor. You have judged us to be an unaccepting group, which we are not. We all come from varied back grounds, but have found kindred spirits through our enjoyment of our crafts, which I could see by the beautiful shawls you have done and posted, you must also enjoy. We have bonded over fawcetts of everyone's lives. Through the good and the bad so to speak. This takes time to develop. However, we have accepted others into the group, whether they stayed a long time or just a pop in. We have always welcomed folks to join. I do remember when you first came into the group and you were welcomed. I do not know about your personal life nor do I enquire into it now, but when I look back over prior postings, I realize neither you or I know anything about the other. I feel bad that a potential friendship has been lost and I wish you well in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Smiley - A bonfire sounds like a wonderful adventure for all. I love them and we used to do them at night on the beach and have hot dogs and S'mores...... or at least toasted marshmallows......... (Can't get anywhere without my GPS and sometimes I can't gettehre *with* it. Possibly time to updat maps of get a new one...almost cheaper)

I'm so glad the first day of the job went well..... Just wait until you see the smile when she gets her first check!!!! Wish I could say that about GD but she is in boot camp for drill team and school starts next Tues. and it is practice every day, homework, go, go. go........ No time for a job,,, but she is sure going to be hurting for gas money when she gets her license in a month or so.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PV - I still have a few odds and ends to finish up before I start a "real" project and I have been on the computer way to much the last coule of days..... I've got to find a super easy for tomorrow, as we are doing dental surgery at 9:30 and then I will be all day at mom's while she sleeps off the sedation. (When I went to take her the pills tonight.... she was obsessing about it all, couldn't get any of her TV's to work, was not liking her new book, etc. etc. and it took 2 hours of talking to get her somewhat calmed down and sort of ready to do this tomorrow but I told her we could always turn around and come home.... that she had to be comfortable with it..... Lordy, it is going to be a *long* day.

Sorry that the kids will not be able to gt into the house on time. I know you are fine with having them the extra week, but it gives them so much settling to do while they have all the work of a new term......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH and I went to the dietitian yesterday and have his marching orders. Lose 20 pounds by the end of Dec., count carbs to do it (and she gave him his numbers, etc. and a lotof food info) and he is to exercise 10 minutes, 3 times a week to start. We did 20 minutes in the pool before dinner -just moving... no swimming. He is having hip and back problems eight now with the arthritis.... but I know he will feel better when he can move more, as will I. He did a good job on dinner and i've bought a little notebook for us to track food for a few weeks so that he will realize how quickly things add up and understand portion sizes... Now if I only knew enough about carbs to know what to write in the book!!!!

I'm off to check a few things before bed. We are actually having rain, thunder and lightning and they have stopped planes from taking off at the airport..... I love a good rain.... good for sleeping so I best get packed up for the morning now....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A mind is a terrible thing to lose.... I *did* tell you all the scan was fine and that the new urologist was a character didn't I? Yeah,,,, I'm sure I did..... Nevermind.. Next crisis.... we are having a bad outbreak of West Nile Virus and lots of debates about spraying, etc. Always something...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have caught up and where to start 

Smiley glad dd had a good first day and I hope you do not get to wet on your outing

Tammie sorry to hear you were in the hospital hope you are feeling better soon

Jynx hope all goes well today with your Mom

Xiang such a lovely little cardigan so cute and I too love the shawl pins

Pv aw you will miss them for awhile it will be to quite

Purly hope you had a nice evening

Bleu fizz lovely shawls great work and colors

Well it is 1:00am so I should go to bed 

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Binky -- What channel for Knitting Daily? I'll have to do a search. We seem to have lost all PBS shows that have anything to do with crafts......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie..... You are having such a rough patch.... Bless you.... I am so sorry.... It is wonderful that your DH has stepped up to help with the grands and all the other things. Please, please rest that eye and yourself.... You are under way too much stress right now and that can make the strangest things happen to the body... We'll all be here when you are seeing better.... Hope things are stabilizing with your X. The girls need to get back to some sort of normal too...... Hugs, hugs and more hugs,,,,,,,,,


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got back from our day in the scrub and it was, as usual, wonderful day spent talking and laughing with friends. The kids played ball games, got muddy and had adventures under some wonderful trees that had to be made into cubbies. :lol: 

We all got smoked out with our 2 fires - all part of the fun :lol: and while the kids played in the intermittent misty rain, other mums and I stayed dry with the smoke in the shelter while we cooked sausages over the portable gas stove. Not quite a bbq, but the potatoes were cooked over the coals in a giant camp oven. The rain came in around lunch time and really started bucketing down around the time we were packing up so all in all - a great day.  

Sorry didn't get to take photos 'cos I'm a chatterbox and always forget to get the camera out. :? I will try to do better next time.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


Lifeline - just saw your wrap - it is totally stunning. Seems there is a whole lot of posts that I've managed to miss and I thought I'd caught up. You do beautiful work. I love the way it looks after the blocking. It was pretty before, but it makes it look even better. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> Just got back from our day in the scrub and it was, as usual, wonderful day spent talking and laughing with friends. The kids played ball games, got muddy and had adventures under some wonderful trees that had to be made into cubbies. :lol:
> 
> We all got smoked out with our 2 fires - all part of the fun :lol: and while the kids played in the intermittent misty rain, other mums and I stayed dry with the smoke in the shelter while we cooked sausages over the portable gas stove. Not quite a bbq, but the potatoes were cooked over the coals in a giant camp oven. The rain came in around lunch time and really started bucketing down around the time we were packing up so all in all - a great day.
> 
> Sorry didn't get to take photos 'cos I'm a chatterbox and always forget to get the camera out. :? I will try to do better next time.


It sounds like you had a brilliant day. So glad it went well, even if it did rain.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > First picture is unblocked.
> ...


Thank you. I am about ready to take it off the blocking mats so will post another picture later.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from our day in the scrub and it was, as usual, wonderful day spent talking and laughing with friends. The kids played ball games, got muddy and had adventures under some wonderful trees that had to be made into cubbies. :lol:
> ...


Oh it was - now I'm exhausted and there are 3 sets of clothes reeking of smoke, :lol: ......of course the forecast is for rain for the rest of the week, so guess the dryer will get a workout. But oh so worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


That's great.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


Hello everyone, thought I would begin at the end this time, so I don't miss everyone like I did this morning :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good evening Xiang and to Patti as well even though we have had a little chat.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good evening Xiang and to Patti as well even though we have had a little chat.


Good morning to you  . I'm sitting here in my jammies (it's not even 6 pm yet) trying to convince myself to get my knitting or my cross stitch out and that's as far as I get. :lol:


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Well done.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Xiang and to Patti as well even though we have had a little chat.
> ...


I'm in my jammies too  
I am going to get some breakfast in a minute but will probably stay on line.
I have lots of jobs to get on with now I don't have my knitting to be pressing on with. So I will be busy about the house today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

patrican said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Xiang and to Patti as well even though we have had a little chat.
> ...


I am waiting on DH to get home - have another 2 hours to wait, so I will be cooking tea about 7:30 tonight - luckily I am not particularly hungry :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


how's the job going?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Seems I missed about 8 pages!!! How is everyone today?


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Seems I missed about 8 pages!!! How is everyone today?


Very tired but happily content.  And how are you?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


It seems to be going well, I don't think it will be physically taxing for him, he is responsible for the safety of the men working in the confined spaces & getting help if anything goes wrong


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Seems I missed about 8 pages!!! How is everyone today?


Morning Susan. I'm good thanks. How are you. Are you feeling better now you have sorted out what is wrong?
I left about hlf way through those 8 pages last night.
When are you off on your next trip with the old biddies group? And where is it you are going that is hardly worth going to?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Seems I missed about 8 pages!!! How is everyone today?


I am good, have been kept busy catching up on housework & will be starting on some sewing projects tomorrow, during the day & knitting at night :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


Well that's good. Is there the possibility of other work leading on from this?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Bleu Fizz said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Lady BF, I think thou does protest too much. No one here thinks they are grander or better than anyone else. I do believe if you were on more often and participated more you would see a more open and accepting group of ladies. I am sure you know we have had others try to play tricks and be deceitful, all of course, in the name of good fun, which it wasn't. We give true feelings to those who wish to join our merry little group, but at the same time, we would be foolish to just accept whatever is told or at times untold, by those who might wish to play tricks with us. That you feel slighted is sad, but if you could perchance see how we feel, when we have been unable to make a connection with you. This is the internet and folks from around the world come and read our missives to one another, so we do understand the need to be cognizant of what we write and say. You state it is your lifestyle that makes you reticient in sharing much more information with any of us. That is your perogerative, but it must be a lonely state you find yourself in dear lady. We only share with one another some of the everyday things we experience and our crafts. Over time we have become a close group, as we feel we know one another better. We share what we feel comfortable with. There has to be some openness with one another, to feel safe to do this. Hopefully, you may want to try to knock down a few of your walls and join in more often. Perhaps you need to hide, but it is a very lonely place, and we are more than happy to include you, but you need to also want to join in and be part of the group. We are all busy, as you state you are, but if you really want to make friends, you make some time for them. Hoping in and out occasionally, puts us ill at ease, as I said we have been tricked before.I hope I have not upset you, but I hope you have an understanding of why we are leery of those who are not more forthcoming. If you truly wish to join our group, please do so, you will be made welcome.
> ...


You've lost me girl!!! :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


Yes, he will have options of work anywhere, that the company he is hired through, supplies workers


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Xiang said:
> ...


That's really good news.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well it has just started raining & I got all of my washing in, just in time. I am now going to put some food on for tea & do the dishes, so will be back later xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am off too. Have a nice rest of the evening Xiang and Patti. Susan, enjoy your day. I am off to get a shower and get on with some jobs about the house.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life. 
Tomorrow we are going to Ripon and lightwater valley....NOT the rides but the outlet. It's certainly not my cup of tea but I feel obliged to go to support the Over 60's and try and fill the bus...If they think I'm going on the theme park rides they've got another think coming....Can you imagine 20 over 60's on "nemesis"?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> Tomorrow we are going to Ripon and lightwater valley....NOT the rides but the outlet. It's certainly not my cup of tea but I feel obliged to go to support the Over 60's and try and fill the bus...If they think I'm going on the theme park rides they've got another think coming....Can you imagine 20 over 60's on "nemesis"?


Yes...imagine. I was really surprised when I saw light water valley. But then saw your next comment. I haven't been to Rippon, but have been to LWV. DH and I took my nephew and niece there years ago before we had our own children. It rained most of the day. Theme parks are not my idea of fun.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> Tomorrow we are going to Ripon and lightwater valley....NOT the rides but the outlet. It's certainly not my cup of tea but I feel obliged to go to support the Over 60's and try and fill the bus...If they think I'm going on the theme park rides they've got another think coming....Can you imagine 20 over 60's on "nemesis"?


That reminds me of an ad here for an eye glasses company - an old couple sit on a chair to eat their cheese sandwiches and they end up being on a roller coaster. The outing could be interesting. :shock:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Right, I am relly going now. Chat soon.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> ...


You could always take on Mcpasty in adventurousness. :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> ...


We got the smae add here too.


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Right, I am relly going now. Chat soon.


Ooroo. Have fun wiht the housework.  I have managed to get my stitching out.....now to take up needle and thread.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> ...


We get that advert Anne, when the man says "what sort of sandwiches were those?"


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to have a shower now, see if I feel less sickly with less muck on me hahahahah......


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> patrican said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


That's the one - life could take on new and wonderful experiences........ not for me!!


----------



## patrican (Sep 22, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to have a shower now, see if I feel less sickly with less muck on me hahahahah......


Hope you feel better soon. I'm going to do some stitching. Catch up later. Bye......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> Tomorrow we are going to Ripon and lightwater valley....NOT the rides but the outlet. It's certainly not my cup of tea but I feel obliged to go to support the Over 60's and try and fill the bus...If they think I'm going on the theme park rides they've got another think coming....Can you imagine 20 over 60's on "nemesis"?


Hey Susan, I am watching an English sitcom & one of the ladies reminds me of you - this character is hysterical :lol: :lol:


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

morning all. been up most of night with 1 being to hot and 2 bloody eye sore, hubbie did make me stay in bed tho till 7 and brought me tea/toast bless him. 
sorry i cnt remember who asked wot did i think give me the eye infection, but i think it was just a simple thing as a draft got in my eye then it flared up badly. thanks all for the nice comments, hopefully it will sort it self out soon, at least the swelling has gone down, it still feels like there is grit in it, plus it wont stop running. but im on medication for it. 
i dont know whats goin on with blue fizz tho, can someone explain or is it best to drop that subject lol. hope every one is well. sorry to have missed you susan, got sophie today, think hubbie is taking her/i into town. gotta pick other 2 up later tho from childminder tho i did ask janine did she want me to have them as its costing her a fortune paying the minder. she nearly blew her top, no way she said you cnt have them every day all day now i can see that. bet she will be glad when the schools start back lol.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

well ive got to go sort out this washing, hubbie changing the bed god help us it will be like a straight jacket getting in to bed tonight,lol. hes xarmy so i dont think i need to say any more reff bed making . have a nice day all will try and pop in later bye xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> First picture is unblocked.
> 
> Second and third, blocked.


That is ghorgeous. I love the colour, and aren't you a neat knitter!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine although I feel a little sickly today. will have to have another easy day. Tessa gave me the most gorgeous welcome when I got up and we went outside and did her little business. She's certainly not homesick. She's having the time of her life.
> ...


Who is it Judi??? Mrs Bucket??? hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hiya Saxy. I've just been a walk with Tessa. She looks better on the lead then ever DH did....I've had a shower, (yes me!)prepearing dinner and washing all at the same time...how do you feel today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. I have the dubious pleasure of sewing all the name labels in ready for school. How is everyone today?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

patrican said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > patrican said:
> ...


I used to work for Specsavers, who made that advert, and believe me, I had some very weird and ghastly experiences there!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Purley and Londy...I've hidden my tickets for the train. hahahaha....are we on count down yet?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104038-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

